# Momentaner Klassenstand in WoW



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Hallo!

Wir hatten gestern im TS eine recht interessante Diskussion am Laufen, in der es um die Entwicklung der Klassen in der Warcraft geht. Dabei sind wir einheitlich auf ein paar Eindrücke gekommen, wo wir uns im Laufe der nächsten Zeit eine Änderung erhoffen.
__

Unsere jeweiligen Diskussionspunkte:

*Der Krieger seit Integration des Todesritters*

Wo der Krieger in der Vergangenheit -der Tank- schlechthin war und auch als DD'ler von keinem belächelt wurde, hat sich diese Eigenschaft irgendwie verflüchtigt.
Wir finden, dass der Krieger seit WotLk seinen fixen Standpunkt verloren hat.
So finden wir zB, dass Paladine und Druiden seitdem bessere Tanks geworden sind und weniger Können beim Tanken erfordern als Def-Krieger. Auch im Bereich des DD's sind Todesritter und Vergelter - ja mittlerweile auch Katzen als Hybriden - mit gleichwertigem Equipment in einem höheren Dmg-Bereich anzutreffen als Krieger.

Ein Krieger erfordert massig Wissen über die eigene Klasse. Dass manchen Klassen die Bezeichnung "Faceroll"-Klasse nachgeworfen wird, kommt nicht von irgendwo her. Lediglicher einer von 100 Kriegern beherrscht seine Klasse wirklich gut.

*Fazit: Krieger können gut sein - erfordern aber deutlich mehr Movement.*


*Der Priester seit Integration des Bäumchens/Strongpalas*

Der Priester, wer schon vom Namen her mit Heilung in Verbindung gebracht wird - hat im Laufe der Zeit ebenfalls Narben abbekommen. Wo Druiden mittlerweile die Supporter und Gruppenheiler schlechthin sind und Paladine Healcrits jenseits allen Vorstellungen haben, kann ein Priester zwar richtig toll heilen - hat aber von den Möglichkeiten her deutlich weniger zu bieten als andere Healklassen.

So heilen Hybriden wie der Druide oder der Paladin mindestens gleichwertig oder gar besser. Beide können mehr Debuffsheilen, haben kürzere Castzeiten und mehr Supportmöglichkeiten. Auch der Schamane hat dank seines Reinigungstotems/Manatotems/Resistenztotems/Erdstoß/Kampfrausch etc mehr Supportmöglichkeiten als der Priester.

*Fazit: Der Priester ist ein vollwertiger Heiler - aber viele andere werden auf unserem Server lieber gesehen.*

___

*Der Magier in der Gegenwart*

Seit Anbeginn der Zeit war der Magier wohl die Dmg-Klasse schlechthin.
Diese ist er immer noch - wird aber mit gleichwertigem Equipment meist schon nach kürzester Zeit von anderen Dmg-Dealeren eingeholt. Seit CC keine Verwendung mehr findet, sind Magier zwar für Portale, Futter und AoE nachwievor brauchbar - aber in einem Raid nicht wirklich notwendig.

*Fazit: Der Magier ist ein vollwertiger DD'ler - aber in Raid/Heroic-Gruppen sind Supporter die gleich viel Schaden machen dennoch lieber gesehen*

___

Und nun hätte ich gern eure Meinung dazu (:
Wer spielt eine der Klassen und sieht die Dinge gleich oder anders?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?


----------



## The Future (31. August 2009)

Also das mit dem Krieger stimmt wirklich das er es schwerer mit dem Tanken als wie andere klassen hat und zum dmg kann ich nur sagen er soll ja auch kein dmg machen sondern tanken.

zum priester kann ich nur sagen das die meisten auf schatten skillen und somit einfach mal die heiler fehlen würden wenn nur er heilen könnte.


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Krieger stimmt wirklich das er es schwerer mit dem Tanken als wie andere klassen hat und zum dmg kann ich nur sagen er soll ja auch kein dmg machen sondern tanken.



Hehe ^^ Naja, aber der Krieger hat ja extra ne Berserker/Kampfhaltung und 2 Damagetrees, da würde ich nicht so pauschal sagen dass er "gefälligst tanken soll" ;}



> zum priester kann ich nur sagen das die meisten auf schatten skillen und somit einfach mal die heiler fehlen würden wenn nur er heilen könnte.



Der Priest hat quasi 2 Healtrees und einen Schattentree (:
Als Shadow sieht man sie ja gerne - aber die Healtrees wären wirklich schmackhaft.


----------



## Bluebarcode (31. August 2009)

krieger waren am anfang von wotlk overpowered. Sind immer ncoh gut wenn sie gut gespielt sind.
priester sind eine hybridklasse, gute mages kommen auf exorbitant hohe schadenswerte (auch wenn der manaverbrauh dann etwas hoch ist)

Aber ja, Krieger tanks sind schwer zu spielen.

Und Paladine kritten zwar exorbitant hoch, aber WANN werden 24k crits wirklich gebraucht? Recht selten - dahingegen kann ein diszi im raid schon einige male dem tank den arsch retten wo es eine andere heilklasse nicht so gut kann.

also, wertloser thread, weil es eigentlich blödsinn is


----------



## D3rR0fl3r (31. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Krieger stimmt wirklich das er es schwerer mit dem Tanken als wie andere klassen hat und zum dmg kann ich nur sagen er soll ja auch kein dmg machen sondern tanken.



lawl. Das ist jedem Krieger selbst überlassen ob er Tankt oder Schaden macht, immer diese Leute die keine Ahnung haben, tz


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> priester sind eine hybridklasse



Naja ;}



> Und Paladine kritten zwar exorbitant hoch, aber WANN werden 24k crits wirklich gebraucht?



Mittlerweile gibts Tank mit jenseits der 50k HP. Da sind solche Crits schon recht hilfreich (:



> Recht selten - dahingegen kann ein diszi im raid schon einige male dem tank den arsch retten



Auch das ist so ein Punkt (:
Ein Diszipriest ist mittlerweile der stärkere Heiler als ein Holypriest.
Obwohl der Holypriest eigentlich -der Heilbaum- sein soll. Hehe


----------



## Panaku (31. August 2009)

Also beim Krieger muss ich dir zustimmen, aber beim Priester verstehe ich nicht dein Problem, denn ein gut gespielter Priester stellt alles in den Schatten


----------



## paranaut (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hehe ^^ Naja, aber der Krieger hat ja extra ne Berserker/Kampfhaltung und 2 Damagetrees, da würde ich nicht so pauschal sagen dass er "gefälligst tanken soll" ;}
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Momentaniger" Klassenstand??? hab ich so auch noch nicht gehört...xD

nein,ich wollte nich Rechtschreib flamen,aber hört sich lustig an... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum Inhalt...kann leider nix da zu sagen,da ich weder Heiler noch Tank spiele,aber bei unseren Raids sind Priester immer noch gerne gesehen und als vollwertige Heiler mitgenommen,genauso verhält es sich beim Krieger,lieber nen Krieger als einen Dudu oder Dk,bzw Palatank...

schönen Tach noch...

Gruß....


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Panaku schrieb:


> Also beim Krieger muss ich dir zustimmen, aber beim Priester verstehe ich nicht dein Problem, denn ein gut gespielter Priester stellt alles in den Schatten



Findest du? (:
Wär klasse wenn du das ein bisschen ausführlicher machn könntest.

Irgendwie wolln unsere Serverkerle ständig nur Shadowpriests mitnehmen und Supportheiler.
Is auch ewig her als ich das letzte mal nen Healpriest in ner 10er gesehn hab. In 25er nochn paar Mal.


----------



## Thí (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Auch das ist so ein Punkt (:
> Ein Diszipriest ist mittlerweile der stärkere Heiler als ein Holypriest.
> Obwohl der Holypriest eigentlich -der Heilbaum- sein soll. Hehe



Als Fokusheiler ja, aber nicht als Crosshealer.


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

paranaut schrieb:


> "Momentaniger" Klassenstand??? hab ich so auch noch nicht gehört...xD



http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&sour...mp;aq=f&oq=

Also lt. google gibts das Wort ja schon ;p
Bei uns in Tirol is das Gang und Gebe.


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Als Fokusheiler ja, aber nicht als Crosshealer.



Wohl wahr (: Aber als Fokushealer sind Palas mindestens gleich gern gesehen.
Und als Crosshealer schneiden Druiden und Schamanen ebenfalls gleich gut ab. Hehe
Mit Supportfähigkeit.


----------



## Darussios (31. August 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass es "Momentaner Klassenstand in WoW" heißen sollte,

Kann ich das mim Krieger nicht bestätigen.
Ich sehe Deff-Warris immernoch als hervorragende Tanks an und sehe sie gleichwertig im Vergleich zu Palas und Dudus wie DK's.

Dass Dudu's und Palas lieber gesehen werden als Healer, liegt daran, dass Blizzard irgendwann mal von seiner "Hybriden können alles, aber nicht so gut wie die Originale" zur "Bring the Player, not the Class"-Politik übergegangen ist.
Anders gesagt: Hybride sind in all ihren Bereichen genauso gut wie die Klassen, die ursprünglich dafür vorgesehen waren.
Sie sind so gut geworden wie Priests im Healen.
Sie sind so gut geworden wie Mages/Schurken etc. im Damage machen.
Sie sind so gut geworden wie Krieger im Tanken.
Aber sie sind es eben nur mit der entsprechenden Skillung.

Ein Tank-Pala wird Gott sei dank niemals nen Mage im Dmg einholen.


Bei Magiern seh ich da kein Problem.


----------



## computerblicker (31. August 2009)

Na da hab ich ja ordentlich verkackt.

Krieger Tank, Heilig Priester, Arcanr/FFB Mage auf 80 *hust*

Mit meinem Krieger erfodert es mMn wirklich Skill um mehrere Targets (3+) ordentlich zu tanken. Bei wirklich hartem Bombschaden muss man ordentlich auf Zack sein um den 4. Mob net zu verlieren.
Klar, Movement zum 4. Mob und wieder zurück, kein Problem, aber Palas o. DKs haben es da mit ihrer Weihe/Tod und Verfall mMn doch einiges leichter.

Priester:
Bin ich eigentlich zufrieden, klar MT-Heal fällt schwerer wie beim Heiligpala. Aber dafür wurde der Priester auch nicht erschaffen, seine Gruppenheilungen sind mMn unschlagbar, zumindest führe ich das Healmeter meißt an (jaja ich weiß, kein Vergleich)
Da mein Priester mein Main ist besitze ich genug Skill um auch mal locker einen ausgefallenen Heiler zu ersetzen (natürlich nur so lange das Mana reicht)

Mage:
Früher waren sie mal in den ersten drei Rängen des DPS-Meters zu finden, heute führen dies DKs o. andere Klassen an.
Eigentlich sollte der Mage, Schurken u. Hexer an den ersten Stellen stehen denn diese Klassen haben keine Chance. Entweder DMG oder kein DMG. Taugt man nicht hat man verloren. Hybrid Klassen skillen eben um, farmen 1 Woche neues EQ und freuen sich nen Ast.

Summa sumarum bin ich zufrieden mit meinen Klassen. Tank, Heal, DMG.


----------



## xx-elf (31. August 2009)

1.) Kriegertanks sind meiner Meinung nach immernoch die Tanks schlechthin.

Bei Singletargets (was ja die Hauptaufgabe von Kriegern ist) kann er in Sachen aggro Problemlos mithalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das er was Gruppenaggro angeht, nicht so der "burner" ist sollte klar sein (ist die Hauptaufgabe von Palas/Dks).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

2.) Beim Priester stimme ich dir teilweise zu, denn mit meinem holypriest bin ich auch nicht recht zufrieden. (Habe auch noch einen healschami und mein pala ist 2t speck heal).

Im Healmeter ist man schon recht weit oben, mein derzeitiges Problem ist eher mein enormer Manaverbrauch.
Ich bin als Holypriester wesentlich schneller oom, als als schami/pala und das bei deutlich besserem equib.

3.) Bei den Magiern kann ich dir überhaupt nicht zustimmen. Vollgebuffte Arkanmagier hauen, genau wie Feuermages hauen enorm viel Schaden raus und stehen eigt. immer mit den anderen Klasen an der Spitze (bei uns sonst noch Schurken/Jäger/Hexer)

Mfg XX-elf


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Krieger stimmt wirklich das er es schwerer mit dem Tanken als wie andere klassen hat und zum dmg kann ich nur sagen er soll ja auch kein dmg machen sondern tanken.


dir würd ich gern meine eisenseele ins gesicht ... naja

beim krieger muss ich dir leider zustimmen aber es gibt ncoh leute die nen guten alten kriegertank mitnehmen das sind die die noch qualität zu schätzen wissen!


----------



## Thí (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Wohl wahr (: Aber als Fokushealer sind Palas mindestens gleich gern gesehen.
> Und als Crosshealer schneiden Druiden und Schamanen ebenfalls gleich gut ab. Hehe
> Mit Supportfähigkeit.



Diszi arbeitet viel mit Schilden und Schmerzunterdrückung, das kann keine andere Klasse. 
Und ich denke es ist berechtigt, das ein Schamane o. Druide genauso gut Cross heilen kann wie ein Holypriest, jedoch nicht besser oder schlechter. Da kommt es auf den einzelnen Spieler an, nicht auf die Klasse.


----------



## paranaut (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&sour...mp;aq=f&oq=
> 
> Also lt. google gibts das Wort ja schon ;p
> Bei uns in Tirol is das Gang und Gebe.



ok,dann will ich nix gesagt haben,meine lieben Freunde aus dem schönen austria...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dachte das es momentaner heisst aber wayne...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Krieger und Priester an die Macht,warten wir Cataclysm ab,da wirds bestimmt viele neue tolle Sachen geben für Tanks und Heiler,da ja auch soviel abgeschafft wird an stats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lassen wir uns überraschen

schönen Gruß aus Piefkeland


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wir hatten gestern im TS eine recht interessante Diskussion am Laufen, in der es um die Entwicklung der Klassen in der Warcraft geht. Dabei sind wir einheitlich auf ein paar Eindrücke gekommen, wo wir uns im Laufe der nächsten Zeit eine Änderung erhoffen.
> __
> ...




Frohes neues ^^ !

Was die derzeitige Entwicklung des Kriegers angeht, da gebe ich dir auf jeden Fall Recht, dass er nicht mehr die Position genießt, die er früher mal hatte. Ich hab einen Kumpel in der Gilde, der früher mit seinem Krieger Maintank in unserer Gilde war, nach der Entwicklung des Kriegers diesen aber auf LvL 70 hat liegen lassen und jetzt einen Heilpriester und einen Blut-DK spielt. Ich habe seitdem die Rolle des Maintanks in unserer Gilde übernommen und bin mit meinem Pala-Tank auch sehr zufrieden.

Dass Palas zur Zeit eine der besten Tankklassen ist, da magst du wohl auch Recht haben. Denn gerade auf unserem Server liest man recht häufig, dass Palas als Tanks recht oft bevorzugt werden. Ein Pala benötigt auch keine so große Antank-Zeit wie ein Krieger, da ein Pala ja keine Wut benötigt und somit mit seinem Mana direkt in die Vollen gehen kann.



Bezüglich der Heiler gehe ich mit deiner Meinung nicht so ganz konform. Ich persönlich habe als Heilerklasse am liebsten Priester oder Schamanen dabei. An dritter Stelle kommt der Druide und zuletzt dann der Paladin.

Ich liebe Priester und Schamanen wegen ihrer Supportmöglichkeiten und Buffs, die sie der Gruppe spendieren. Auch wegen ihrer Gruppenheilung bin ich von diesen beiden Klassen sehr begeistert. Der Druide ist an und für sich auch eine sehr gute Heilklasse, aber er landet bei mir nur auf Platz 3, weil dort viel über HoT's läuft.
Der Heal-Paladin auf Platz 4 ist bei mir wohl darin begründet, dass ich selbst Paladin bin.

Wenn mir in einem Kampf mal das Mana ausgehen sollte (was nicht so häufig der Fall ist), dann bin ich dazu gezwungen "Göttliche Bitte" zu aktivieren. Während "Göttliche Bitte" aktiv ist, werden alle vom Paladin gewirkten Heilzauber in ihrer Wirkung um 50% gesenkt. "Göttliche Bitte" hat eigentlich nur eine dauer von 15 sek., als Schutzpaladin kann man es aber soweit skillen, dass ein Treffer auf einen Mob den Timer auf 15 sek. zurücksetzt. Das passiert sehr häufig, so dass der Timer kaum ausläuft und der cd dieses Talents beträgt auch nur 1 min. Von daher wirken die Heilzauber eines Palas auf mich dann nur mit beschränkter Wirkung.



Was den Mage betrifft, da gibt es sicherlich auch gemischte Meinungen. Ich persönlich habe gerne Magier in meiner Gruppe, obwohl ich selbst kaum davon profitiere.
Der Intelligenz-Buff wirkt ja auch auf mir, aber ist für mich nicht dringend notwendig, da mir durch meine Tank-Talente mein Mana sowieso nicht ausgeht und ich mit meinem standard Mana-Pool auch auskommen würde.

Aber wenn jemand einen Mage gut spielen kann, dann macht er auch pervers viel Schaden. Ein Freund aus unserer Gilde hat 'nen Mage (den er leider nicht mehr so oft spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ), mit dem er locker an die 4k DPS rankommt. Sowas ist letztenendes irgendwie immer Geschmackssache.

In meinen Gruppen ist eigentlich jede Klasse gerne gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Bluebarcode (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Auch das ist so ein Punkt (:
> Ein Diszipriest ist mittlerweile der stärkere Heiler als ein Holypriest.
> Obwohl der Holypriest eigentlich -der Heilbaum- sein soll. Hehe


Das ist auch nicht wirklich wahr. Ein diszi kann schaden vermindern, aber zum healen (die hp wieder raufzuschrauebn) ist ein holy bei weitem besser - und so wird das in guten raids auch eingesetzt - ein diszi - und der rest "richtige" healer, und der diszi erleichtert für alle die arbeit...

von daher, priester sind mMn vollwertige klassen - holy, super, diszi super(auch im pvp), shadow (note 2).

Mage genauso - der schaden passt, im pvp gehts gut ab - okay der extreme support geht ihm ab - aber hat immerhin noch int buff - den jede manaklasse gerne sieht. Verbessertes verbrennen bringt ja auch was afaik...kenn mich mti mages an sich nicht so gut aus aber hab immer gerne welche dabei. Schau dir mal schurken an, die haben 0 support...


----------



## Deis (31. August 2009)

Also ich spiele seit mittlerweile 3,5 Jahren einen Krieger-Tank. Ich kann nicht behaupten dass er seinen Standpunkt, oder seine Daseinsberechtigung verloren hat. Ich kann sogar behaupten, dass das tanken in den letzten 1,5 Jahren deutlich leichter geworden ist. Wo mir diverse Bosse im Kloster damals noch Schwierigkeiten bereiteten, tank ich Dir heute, bis auf ganz wenige Bosse alles weg. Selbst Skadi mit seinen ganzen Adds sollte fuer geuebte Krieger garkein Problem sein. Adds zusammenziehen, Donnerknall, Schockwelle und dann nur noch AOE. Maly? Mehr als 30k HP und ich lache drueber.
Wo ich Dir recht gebe, der "eigentliche" Krieger erfordert Skill (Das widerspricht sich jetzt nicht damit dass ich sagte, dass mittlerweile das tanken leichter geworden ist). Als Tank ist es, so denke ich, nicht nur Wichtig Aggro von diversen Mobs zu halten sondern den Heiler auch zu entlasten. Sprich: Schadensreduktion / Avoid. Neben Donnerknall instant im CD zu halten und zwischen Schildschlag oder Rache abzuwegen ist es nicht ganz einfach nebenbei noch Schildblock und demoralisierender Ruf zu casten. Wenn man dann noch etwas Schaden machen will und Blutung und evtl. HeroicStrike oder Spalten nutzt ist man echt vorne dabei. Als Bonus haetten wir dann noch Schildreflektion / Schildhieb zum unterbrechen sowie diverse Spotts wenn dochmal die Aggro springt.
Alles in allem keine Klasse die man mit 4 Skills spielen kann. Natuerlich MUSS man bei Trashmobs nicht zwigend Schildhieb, Erschuetternder Schlag oder Schildreflektion nutzen, man kommt auch so durch. Aber eben genau DIESE Talente lassen den Heiler am Ende sagen "Boah, war das langweilig, musste kaum heilen."

Als DD'ler war ich immer gutes Mittelfeld, welches mit Arms-Skillung kein Problem ist. Fuer Fury sind mit die Endcontentanforderungen auch echt zu hoch (worueber ich jetzt allerdings keine Unterhaltung fuehren werde).

Fazit: Der Krieger ist, meiner Meinung nach, Tank erster Wahl wenn man ihn zu spielen weiss. Er hat durchaus sehr hohes Potential, benoetigt aber auch Skill. Gegen massig Wissen, wie Du es nennst, ist generell nie etwas einzuwenden. Jeder sollte ueber seine Klasse bescheid wissen.


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Ich sag ja auch nicht dass die o. a. Klassen schlecht geworden sind (:
Sie sind nur.. naja.. etwas benachteiligt ;}

Das Priester nachwievor gut heilen können, will ich nicht bestreiten.
Aber wenn ich mir ne 10er aufbaue und zwischen nem Holypala, nem Bäumchen, nem Healschami und nem Priest entscheiden könnte, würde ich nen Pala und ein Bäumchen mitnehmen.

Schami und Priest lediglich als DD - weil der Schami auch als Ele/Verstärker mit seinen Totems prima supporten kann und der Priest als Shadow mehr bringt als o. g. Heiler.

In 25ern nen Healpriester dabei zu haben is dann natürlich fast Pflicht. Aber sonst würd ich nen andren vorziehn (: So ises auch bei den meisten Gruppen auf unsrem Server die Heal suchen.


----------



## xx-elf (31. August 2009)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> "priester sind eine hybridklasse"



Selten so gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hybrideklasse = Klasse mit mindestens. 3 verschiedenen Aufgaben im Raid (meleedd,casterdd,tank oder healer).

Die Bezeichnung Hybride ist eh total Irreführend.

Mfg
xx-elf


----------



## McChrystal (31. August 2009)

Das mit dem Krieger stimmt teilweise. Ich sehe einige Furors die besser auf Waffen wechseln würden, weil momentan Furor erst mit sehr gutem Equip (Uldu25+) mehr Schaden macht, als Waffen. Zudem haben die Offkrieger das "Problem", dass sie wenig Raidsupport bieten, bzw ihre Support- und CC-fähigkeiten von anderen Klassen gemacht werden, die auch meistens mehr dmg fahren (Schurke, Dk, Pala). Gerade im 10er Raid muss ein Offi schon einiges an dmg machen, um seinen Platz zu rechtfertigen.

Zu denem Kriegerfazit: Der gute Krieger braucht nicht mehr Movement als andere Melees. Jeder der einen Melee spielt muss sich bewegen, Skills timen, etc. Es ist jedoch denkbar, dass der Krieger mehr verschiedene Knöpfe drücken muss und daher in diesem Bereich ein bisschen anfordernder ist. Ich habe noch keine Faceroll Klasse gespielt, daher fehlt mir da der Vergleich ein wenig. Das Wissen über die eigene Klasse ist jedoch bei jeder Klasse nötig, wenn man sie vernünftig spielen will.

Der Kriegertank ist immer noch gerne gesehen im Raid.


----------



## Imira (31. August 2009)

Ich spiel selbst Holy/Diszi Priest. Klar ärger ich mich manchmal über Bäumchen die mehr weghealen als ich, aber ein Blick in den Overheal reicht meist um zu wissen das ich sinnvoller gehealt habe. Außerdem ist es von Boss zu Boss unterschiedlich ob HoT´s angebracht sind oder Direktheilungen. Im übrigen kenn ich keinen Raid wo nicht mindestens ein Priest dabei ist, alleine wegen der Buffs.

Zum Thema Tanks: Klar haben Paladine und DK´s es leichter Mobgruppen beisammen zu halten, aber wenn ich sehe wie wenige das auch schaffen und wie schlecht die als DD im DPS sind, finde ich Faceroll-Klasse falsch.


----------



## Thí (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> In 25ern nen Healpriester dabei zu haben is dann natürlich fast Pflicht. Aber sonst würd ich nen andren vorziehn (: So ises auch bei den meisten Gruppen auf unsrem Server die Heal suchen.



Blutkessel PvP *hust*


----------



## Super PePe (31. August 2009)

der krieger ist auch heute noch der TANK. hab pala, dk und warri (leiden keinen dudu)... jedoch ist mein warri vom equip der schlechteste tank, jedoch infight die bessere wahl. tanken zu classic/bc war arbeit. heute rennt der warri in die gruppe. sagt mit goethes faust hallo. haut seine aktive schadenskontrolle rein und holt sich ein kaffee. keine® kann zuviel druck udn zug in einen raid bringen wie ein warri.


----------



## computerblicker (31. August 2009)

Das neue Rezept für die Inschriftenkunde das Ausdauer bringt löscht den Vorteil für den Priester.
Dann nur noch Wille für alle und der Priester steht im Eck und stinkt. Und ja ich hab selber einen, es kotzt mich an...zum Glück hab ich noch andere Klassen...


----------



## Stoic (31. August 2009)

Also ich persönlich ziehe andere Healer nem Holy vor. Aber nen gut gespielter Disci Priest ist genauso essentiell wie jeder der anderen genannten Heal Klassen. Es ist aber richtig das andere Klassen wesentlich einfacher zu spielen sind wie nen Disci Priest ... ausserdem ist es zum Teil schwer ... für discis ihr anrecht auf equip zu bekunden ... und es ist schwierig sich random auszurüsten ... 

Auch finde ich persönlich das ein Krieger Tank durch diverse Skills sehr viel einfacher zu spielen ist "scheinbar" als nen Dk Tank Post Patch .... 

Mages ist ne ethische Entscheidung ... laut theorycrafting sind sie noch unter den top3 dmg dealern ... von demher .... spricht die realität gegen die vermutung


----------



## Thí (31. August 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fail! Alle Klasen sind Hybrid-Klassen, bis auf Schurke, Magier, Jäger und Hexenmeister, die "nur" als Schadensklassen eingesetzt werden können.


----------



## ichPWNdicke (31. August 2009)

Thí schrieb:


> Fail! Alle Klasen sind Hybrid-Klassen, bis auf Schurke, Magier, Jäger und Hexenmeister, die "nur" als Schadensklassen eingesetzt werden können.



^ 

This ! nur leider sind 60 % zu dumm um das zu verstehen!!! genau wie alle Rassen als Klassen bezeichen ... <.<


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Ich habe seitdem die Rolle des Maintanks in unserer Gilde übernommen und bin mit meinem Pala-Tank auch sehr zufrieden.



Klingt gut (:
Unser MT ist ein Defkrieger, der seine Sache richtig gut macht.
Zeitgleich habn wir aber auch schon Defkrieger am Server gesehn dies einfach nicht gepeilt haben :-/
Wir haben auch nen Defpala, der wirklich immer gern gesehen ist ._. Ich spiel mir auch grad eine rauf obwohl ich keine Belfen mag.



> Bezüglich der Heiler gehe ich mit deiner Meinung nicht so ganz konform. Ich persönlich habe als Heilerklasse am liebsten Priester oder Schamanen dabei. An dritter Stelle kommt der Druide und zuletzt dann der Paladin.



Jap, das Problem am Paladin als Heiler in ner 5er oder so, ist halt die Tatsache dass er in Punkto Gruppenheilung der Schwächste ist. Kein Gruppenheal, keine Hots. Aber massig Support dafür :} Im Raid absolut klasse.



> Der Druide ist an und für sich auch eine sehr gute Heilklasse, aber er landet bei mir nur auf Platz 3, weil dort viel über HoT's läuft.



Ich hab 4 Jahre lang nen Healdudu gespielt (:
Der Heildruide hat sich unglaublich verändert - und spätestens zu WotLk wars meiner Meinung nach die beste Heilerklasse die es hab. Schaden auf die Gruppe? Eben mal den komischen neuen Gruppenhot spamen. Jemand hat nen Dot drauf? Verjüngung und Blühendes Leben drauf und gut is. der Tank hat wenig Leben? Verjungung und Rasche Heilung drauf. Nachwachsen und 3x Blühendes Leben nachspamen und oben iser (:
Druiden können Hotten und groß Heilen. Zudem profitieren sie enorm von Willenskraft - deshalb ist ihre Manareg so unbeschreiblich gut.


> Aber wenn jemand einen Mage gut spielen kann, dann macht er auch pervers viel Schaden. Ein Freund aus unserer Gilde hat 'nen Mage (den er leider nicht mehr so oft spielt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das stimmt - aber mit besserem Equipment seh ich zB Schurken im Dmg-Meter weit drüber - bzw in schlechterem Equipment Eleschamis und DK's :-/ Aber da liegts halt wirklich an Skillung und Können.



> In meinen Gruppen ist eigentlich jede Klasse gerne gesehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jau bei mir auch (:
Aber son kleiner Buff wär fürn Krieger schon süß.


----------



## Stoic (31. August 2009)

Imira schrieb:


> Zum Thema Tanks: Klar haben Paladine und DK´s es leichter Mobgruppen beisammen zu halten, aber wenn ich sehe wie wenige das auch schaffen und wie schlecht die als DD im DPS sind, finde ich Faceroll-Klasse falsch.



einfach ? .... 

naja wenn du mal in nem raid warst in dem .... keine schurken oder jäger ... aggro für tanks aufgebaut haben dann .... trennt sich die spreu vom weizen .... und nein ... weder weihe noch ... tod und verfall baut soviel aggro auf die dir nen >5k dps dd nicht wieder nehmen kann ...  wie schon erwähnt ...

meine lieblingstankliste sieht so aus:

krieger,dudu>pala>dk


----------



## Kinderhasser (31. August 2009)

Also ich persönlich spiele schon seit jeher einen Deff-Krieger und bin bei uns in den 10er raids auch quasi der Maintank.
Wird ein 2. Tank benötigt werde ich von einem Druiden unterstützt, der durch seine Möglichkeit mehr adds an sich zu binden dann meist die addgruppen beim Bosskampf tankt während ich mich nur um den Boss kümmere.

Ich meine wenns ums AE-tanken geht haben natürlich Dudus, Paldine oder DKs klare Vorteile gegenüber einem Deff-Krieger, liegt ja auf der Hand Bsp. siehe Emalon und Adds.

Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, dass éin gut gespielter Deff-Krieger am Boss immer noch am meisten aushält aufgrund seiner Möglichkeiten (Schildwall, letztes Gefecht, wütende Regeneration) die entsprechend einzusetzen sind. Wut hat man immer genügend und muss nicht wie beim Paladin aufs Mana aufpassen.

Zu den andern Klassen kann ich selber nichts sagen, da ich nur nen Deff-Krieger und nen Schurken zocke. Bevor ich da irgend etwas von mir gebe wovon ich keine Ahnung habe bin ich lieber ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke im bestehenden Content kann man sich als Deffi schon arrangieren und kommt nicht zu kurz.


----------



## Midwinterblo (31. August 2009)

mMn zumindest kommt es mir so auf unserem Server vor werden Krieger Tanks nur als reserve mitgenommen .... da wird dann der DK - tank häufig den krieger tanks vorgezogen was ich ja nicht gerecht finde. 

was das gruppentanken angeht ist der krieger den palas und den dk´s naja nicht überlegen aber auch nicht unterlegen! wenn ich anstürme meine rotation durchführe kann der pala oder der dk sonst was machen und hohlt mich nicht ein.

bei einem bosskampf schauen sie mMn einem krieger der seine rotation durchzieht  eh alt aus wenn ich mit einem schlag meine 12k bps machen... *g*

zum gruppensupport. öhm hallo? schlachtruf befehlsruf demo. ruf sind wohl fähigkeiten die im Raid immer aufrechtgehalten werden müssen also würde ich nicht sagen krieger haben keine raidfördernde fähigkeiten^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aku T. (31. August 2009)

Sorry, die Kritik kann ich bei keiner der 3 Klassen wirklich nachvollziehen: 

KRIEGER: Ist noch immer ein vollwertiger Tank oder DD und erfordert nicht viel mehr Können als eine andere Tank-Klasse, Zielwechsel und im richtigen Moment den richtigen "oh-shit-Button" drücken muss man auch bei den anderen Klassen. Sehe da keine signifikanten Schwierigkeiten beim Krieger. Auch im Schaden hauen Krieger sehr schnell und gezielt eine Menge raus, sehe da keinegroßartigen Nachteile. 

PRIESTER: Hier sehe ich überhaupt am wenigsten Probleme - Priester sind die anpassungsfähigste Heil-Klasse überhaupt, ob nun als gute Single-Target-heiler (Diszi) oder als Gruppenheiler (Holy) - sie haben sowohl HoTs, als auch direkte Heilzauber und Gruppenheilzauber, je nach Skillung. Wo Druiden nur hotten können und Palas bei einzelnen Zielen besseer aufgehoben sind, können Priester beides je nach Skillung gut bewältigen.

MAGIER: Ist noch immer ganz oben in der Damage-Reihenfolge, in SimCraft-Auswertungen liegt er auf Platz 3 oder 4, vorausgesetzt alle anderen haben auch perfektes Equip und halten ihre Rota fehlerfrei. Der Magier hat sogar eine recht einfach Rota, die weniger Fehleranfällig ist als z. B. bei einem Schurken. Und ob nun Platz 1, 2, 3 oder 4... alle liegen SOO dicht beieinander - es gibt da kaum Unterschiede. Magier sind also voll funktionstüchtige DDs.


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> einfach ? ....



Jau einfach.

Paladin wirft sein Frisbee in die Gruppe, Spamt Weihe - mit seinem Zorn der Gerechtigkeit gibts Daueraggro. Nen Spot hat er, das Frisbee kann er öfter werfen, Dann gibts noch den komischen Hammer-Massenangriff (ich spiel den pala einfach zu selten.. ^^) Siegel müssn nimmer nachgebufft werden und Mana gibts gratis ohne Ende ^^

Und beim Krieger? Erstmal Glyphen holn weils Pflicht ist. Verteidigungshaltung, stampfen, Rüstung zerreißen, Spotten, stampfen, Rüstung zerreißen, Spöttischer Schlag etc etc pp cc kk

Jau der Krieger irs noch gut - aber beim Krieger brauchts mehr Können :}


----------



## Deis (31. August 2009)

Kinderhasser schrieb:


> Ich meine wenns ums AE-tanken geht haben natürlich Dudus, Paldine oder DKs klare Vorteile gegenüber einem Deff-Krieger, liegt ja auf der Hand Bsp. siehe Emalon und Adds.



Interesannterweise mache ich bei uns, als Warrior-Tank, immer die Adds =)


----------



## Deis (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und beim Krieger? Erstmal Glyphen holn weils Pflicht ist. Verteidigungshaltung, stampfen, Rüstung zerreißen, Spotten, stampfen, Rüstung zerreißen, Spöttischer Schlag etc etc pp cc kk



Ich darf ergaenzen: Ohne Wut keine Skills zuenden, ohne Skills zuenden keine Aggro, ohne Aggro keine Wut.
Wenn man denn dann einmal Wut aufgebaut hat, ists ein perpetuum mobile. Aber bis dahin bitte Krieger first und alles steht hinter ihm =)


----------



## Kotnik (31. August 2009)

Ich muss sagen, dass Krieger sicher nicht schlechtere Tanks sind, aber - und da muss ich Belphega absolut recht geben - sie sind benachteiligt. Was heißt das jetzt? Ist das ein Widerspruch? Nein. Das Ergebnis in einem Raid ist das gleiche: Der Krieger überlebt und bindet einen Boss / eine Mobgruppe genauso wie ein DK oder Pala oder Dudu. ABER: Es ist anstrengender und undankbarer zu spielen, weil mehr Tasten und Hirnaktivität notnwendig sind. Ich spreche insofern aus Erfahrung, da ich (nicht alle auf max level) aber alle tankenden Klassen in diesem Spec spiele /Gespielt habe. Mit dem Pala hab cih teilweise getankt und war gleichzeitig auf dem desktop, der Krieger hingegen hat zwar lustige Skills, die nützlich sind, aber die auch mehr koordination erfordern. Und über Dk reden wir einfach mal nicht, das ist zwar spaßig, aber eigentliche in Witz und kein Tanken im engeren Sinn oO. Dudus kann ich über highlvl-beriech noch nix sagen, der is noch im wachsen, scheint mri aber recht angenehm zu sein, wenn auch nicht ganz so leicht wie pala oder dk.

Da also Krieger / Priester usw. zwar cool, aber nicht immer einfach sind, gehen viele leider den weg des geringsten Widerstandes und spielen halt DK / Pala etc. Dadurch und da mittlerweile leider nicht alle mit gutem equip auch gute spieler sind, gehen viele wohl nicht das risiko ein, eine klasse mitzunehmen, die skill erfordert, wenn man den spieler nicht kennt. (gut, mit einem dk/pala kann man auch genügend mist anstellen auch wenns facerollklassen sind)

so viel von mir. (und JA, ch habe keine hohe meinung von DKs und vor allem Retri-Palas, wobei bei letzteren eher die scheinbare klassenweite Buff-Unfähigkeit der Grund für meine Abneigung ist. Palas sind scheinbar heutzutage einfach zu dumm oder faul zum RICHTIG buffen geworden. Kaum ist mehr als ein Pala im Raid, gibt es Chaos mit den Buffs...oO)


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Ich darf ergaenzen: Ohne Wut keine Skills zuenden, ohne Skills zuenden keine Aggro, ohne Aggro keine Wut.
> Wenn man denn dann einmal Wut aufgebaut hat, ists ein perpetuum mobile. Aber bis dahin bitte Krieger first und alles steht hinter ihm =)



Hehe (:
Joah das is sowiso nochn springender Punkt -> die Wut.
Ohne Wut, kein Getanke.


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2009)

Du solltest definieren welches früher du meinst. Zu Classic hatte ein Krieger Tank zu sein und feddich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MayoAmok (31. August 2009)

Die Problematik liegt wohl an der viel zu schnellen Levelkurve (ich als leidenschaftlicher Twinker finde die allerdings gut). Aber so, wie es derzeit ist, kann sich niemand mehr wirklich mit seinem Char identifizieren. Wenn seine Klasse generft wird, wird schwuppdiwupp die derzeit angesagte Klasse erstellt und in 2 Wochen auf 80 gezockt. 

Das "Rollenspiel" bleibt auf der Strecke, WOW wird in dieser Hinsicht immer esport-lastiger. 

Auch "Top-Elitegilden" mit irgendwelchen engstirnigen Raidleadern, die ihr Wissen aus irgendwelchen Mimimi-nerf-Threads beziehen, besetzen dann ihre Slots mit der derzeit angesagten Klasse. 


Für diese esport-Schiene, wo wirklich JEDER im Raid an den Obergrenzen seines Chars arbeitet, mag es tatsächlich stimmen, dass bestimmte Klassen nicht so gern gesehen sind, weil sie derzeit einfach nicht das Optimum bieten können, aber meiner Meinung nach ist es wirklich nur ein sehr geringer Bruchteil der Leute, die diese Leistungen auch wirklich erreichen. 

Umsichtige Raidleiter besetzen ihre Raids so, dass eine möglichst grosse Klassenauswahl vetreten ist, um auch alle Buffs mitzunehmen, und für den dahergelaufenen Rumpel-Random-Raid isses eh wurscht, wer da vorne nu tankt und wer heilt.

Auf meinem Server lese ich jedenfalls selten, dass nur bestimmte Klassen für eine Position gesucht werden. (es sei denn man hat was besonderes vor -Kohlrabi-Erfolg).


----------



## hawayboy (31. August 2009)

"Fazit: Der Magier ist ein vollwertiger DD'ler - aber in Raid/Heroic-Gruppen sind Supporter die gleich viel Schaden machen dennoch lieber gesehen"

Ich spiele einen mage als main und mal meine meinung dazu.

Der mage, ist wie auch andere klassen support abhängig,  als arkan vielleicht sogar mehr als die meisten klassen.

Der mage hat 2-3 gute pve skillungen (hardmode skillungen mal ausgenommen)

deep arkan ist eine  reine dps skillung      viel dmg in kurzer zeit,   jedoch nur über kurze zeit.
feuer  (fb oder ffb) ist eine  dmg over time skillung      konstant guter dmg über einen langen zeitraum.

als fb/ffb mage wird man in naxx nie so dollen dmg fahren, da dort einfach alles zu schnell liegt als das er z.b. mit einem arkanmage konkurieren könnte.

aber mal die skillungen ausen vor.
wir haben 3 aktive mages bei uns (unter anderem mich) und das einer von uns 3 auserhalb der top8 im dmg ist ist selten. Wer bei uns sehr stark ist sind die 2 schurken 1katze 1offkrieger und 1 hexer.
zusammen mit den 3 mages bilden dies zu 80% unsere top 8 dds

je nach encounter sind verschiedene klassen freilich besser als andere, ich als mage sehe jedoch nicht, das wir verglichen mit anderen ddlern untergehen., vor allem wen ich sehe das in unserem letzten speedkill versuch nur  ich und der worry an die 6k dps kamen, währen andere wie shamanen eulen katzen usw alle unter 4 k hingen mit ähnlichem equip


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

ähm als das Argument ohne Wut und so find ich z.T etwas schwach wenn ich als Tank unterwegs bin und egal was tanken soll gibts zum anfang erst mal blutdurst und dann schau ich das ich für die nächste mobgruppe noch etwas wut mitnehme und sollte es doch mal nciht funktionieren hab ich singel spott und massenspott ´was die mobs an mich bindet :/ 

dann wieder normal schildschlag donnerknall druckwelle und so weiter


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Du solltest definieren welches früher du meinst. Zu Classic hatte ein Krieger Tank zu sein und feddich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich spreche hier von der Gegenwart ;}
Wenn ich jetz mit Classic vergleichen würde, kämen sofort 10 Seiten "MIMIMIMIMI SCHEISS CLASSICSPIELER ihr heult nur blaaaaaaaaa WOTLK IS DER VIRTUELLE HÖHEPUNKT MIMIMI O.O zomfgomg lolroflcoptamao"
kommen..
__

Zum Palatank nochmal:

Ich hab auf meinem alten Account ne Druidin gehabt, die ich sowohl als Healdruidin als auch als Tankdruidin gespielt hab. Sie war recht gut equiped, aber das Tanken war immer wieder mühsam. Es erfordert auch beim Druiden mehr als nur Faceroll um eine Mobgruppe - wenn man starke DD's in der Gruppe hat - an sich zu binden.

Meine damalige Frost-DK mochte ich gar nicht - aber ich muss dazu sagen dass ich mich nie wirklich mit ihr befasst hab. Unser MT in Naxx25 war damals ein DK der kaum Heilung benötigt hat. Mit dem habn wir auch die Rote-Protodrachen-Erfolgsreihe durchgemacht.

Palatank war mir insofern immer der liebste, weil er gleichzeitig Aura und Buffs parat hatte.
Zur Not gabs noch Handauflegung und zahlreiche Buffs womit er die Gruppenaggro auf ihn übertragen konnte.

Beim Krieger wars immer so ne Sache :-/ Gut, aber wirklich nur wenn der Spieler gut war.

Ich spiel mir jetz ne Pala rauf, weil ich tanken will.
Und ich will ein vollwertiger Tank sein und es gemütlich haben ^^
Die Möglichkeit hat uns Blizzard mim Pala gegeben.


----------



## freezex (31. August 2009)

Jo grösstenteils muss ich zustimmen, gut ich als druide finds jetzt gut das ich sicher als vollwärtiger Raidhealer gelte, da ich aber nicht viel raide und in inis der healer bin kann ich wenig über den Heal von Priestern sagen, ich finde aber auch das sich sicher den Vorteil das sie sowohl als Raid wie auch Fokushealer stark sind beibehalten oder noch gestärkt werden sollten, den hab mal ein wenig mit priester getwinkt find ich zum leveln eine der zähsten Klassen.

Und der Magier hat schon an wichtigkeit verlohren, aber auch schurken seh ich immer weniger im PVE und erlichgesagt find ichs schade das man immer weniger sheeps, saps eisfallen usw braucht.

Beim Krieger kann ich auch nur zustimmen, klar der vorteil heute ist, das es einfacher wurde einen Tank für ne gruppe zu finden. Aber wenn jemand mal tank spielen will, wer levelt da noch mühsam einen Krieger?
DK ab 55 blut oder unheilig skillung + dual Frost. Da levelt man schneller, hat gleich nach beendung der startgebit qs dual(wenn man sichs leisten kann) und dan hat man seinen Tank.


----------



## Deis (31. August 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ähm als das Argument ohne Wut und so find ich z.T etwas schwach [...]



Ich wusste, dass so ein Gegenargument kommt. NATUERLICH caste ich bevor ich an die Mobs renne IMMER Blutrausch. Meistens lade ich meine Wut sogar an diversen Katzen, Ratten, Maden, etc.pp. auf. Das tut aber nichts der Sache ab, dass der Krieger zum Tanken eben Wut benoetigt die zu Anfang nunmal = 0 ist. Klar soweit?


----------



## Midwinterblo (31. August 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, dass Krieger sicher nicht schlechtere Tanks sind, aber - und da muss ich Belphega absolut recht geben - sie sind benachteiligt



das stimmt, während sie ihre weihe tod und verfall whatever reindonnern hat der krieger schon mehr zu tun ich sehe es immer wenn mein kumpel dk tank mich anruft während m raid er redet und redet und ich voll bei der sache weil ich auf die taste neischredder^^


ein anderes problem was ich beobachtet habe ist viel raids schauen nur auf die HP eines tanks ich mit meinen fast 30 k werde nur angelächelt teils ausgelacht wenn ich mit ulduar 10 möchte und der andere mit seinen 33 k aber schlechtere werte wie ausweichen parry oder blocken wird mitgenommen muss man das verstehen??


----------



## Bluebarcode (31. August 2009)

xx-elf schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


sellten so einen scheiss gelesen - wo steht dass hybridklassen mindestens 3 verschiedene aufgaben erfüllen müssen?? Nehme n wir mal "hybridantrieb" was heisst das? sowhol verbrennungs als auch elektromotor - und? läuft der auch mit liebe?

also priester IST eine hybridklasse, wie übrigens jede healklasse eine ist (sonst bekommst beim questen ziemliche agressionen)


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Midwinterblo schrieb:


> ein anderes problem was ich beobachtet habe ist viel raids schauen nur auf die HP eines tanks ich mit meinen fast 30 k werde nur angelächelt teils ausgelacht wenn ich mit ulduar 10 möchte und der andere mit seinen 33 k aber schlechtere werte wie ausweichen parry oder blocken wird mitgenommen muss man das verstehen??



Die sind Brainafk.

Unser MT hatte 29k HP unbuffed zu seinen Naxx10er Zeiten. Dafür warn seine Werte einfach nur Gott :}
Unser 2nd-Tank hatte 31k HP unbuffed, aber seine Werte warn dafür nicht so gut. 

In Randomgruppen guckt man meist nur auf DPS bei DDs, Fullepic bei allen und auf HP und Critimmunität bei Tanks. Engstirnige Gesellschaft ;}


----------



## Kinderhasser (31. August 2009)

Deis schrieb:


> Interesannterweise mache ich bei uns, als Warrior-Tank, immer die Adds =)




Ja ich meinte ja auch nicht , das ein Deffi nicht in der Lage dazu ist, klar hat er entsprechende Möglichkeiten die er einsetzen kann, aber mehr als sag ich jetzt mal 5 Adds an sich zu binden und den Boss eventuell wird dann stressig....aber es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2009)

Midwinterblo schrieb:


> das stimmt, während sie ihre weihe tod und verfall whatever reindonnern hat der krieger schon mehr zu tun ich sehe es immer wenn mein kumpel dk tank mich anruft während m raid er redet und redet und ich voll bei der sache weil ich auf die taste neischredder^^
> 
> 
> ein anderes problem was ich beobachtet habe ist viel raids schauen nur auf die HP eines tanks ich mit meinen fast 30 k werde nur angelächelt teils ausgelacht wenn ich mit ulduar 10 möchte und der andere mit seinen 33 k aber schlechtere werte wie ausweichen parry oder blocken wird mitgenommen muss man das verstehen??


Das ist das vorallem bei Raidleitern weit verbreitete "Kein-Plan-Syndrom"


----------



## 3rne5t0 (31. August 2009)

Also ich bin mit deiner Liste absolut nicht einverstanden bzw.

Krieger: Absolut vollweriger Tank, das er kein AoE Tank ist war schon seit Classic so. Bzw aber als Singeltargettank immer noch non plus Ultra. Druiden, Dks und Palas halten bei uns (aktueller Content clear) immer noch als Sts hin.

Priester: Wie oben schonmal erwähnt immer noch die beste Healklasse bzw. kann Grp Heal und Singeltargetheal und sind immer vorne dabei im Healmeter.

Magier: Absoluter Quatsch sind neben Hexer immer noch die besten Dmg Klassen und schlagen mit gut 9k Singeltarget Dps zu buche. Einzig das sie nicht mehr die AoE Klasse schlechthin sind mag manche Stören.

Schlussendlich muss ich sagen das Blizz mit Wotlk gute Arbeit in sachen PvE Klassenbalancing betrieben hat Atm giebt es kein überklassen und alles ist in Grps gern gesehen, entsprechendes Equip und skill vorraussetzung. 

Mfg Atmosphere


----------



## Midwinterblo (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Die sind Brainafk.
> In Randomgruppen guckt man meist nur auf DPS bei DDs, Fullepic bei allen und auf HP und Critimmunität bei Tanks. Engstirnige Gesellschaft ;}






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aaaah endlich jemand der mich versteht

aber ich finde es nur traurig und jetzt mit den neuen steinchen ich sehe nur überall +30 Ausdauer da +30Ausdauer dort.... moah wozu braucht man dann noch crit immugn wenn man mit 40 k unbuffed herumlauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nicht das ich jetzt hier leute auf dumme ideen bring aber im prinzip ist es so


ist es euch auch aufgefallen das seit dem patch von viele dks nur noch klagerufe und mimimi kommen wenn es um tanken geht?


----------



## Gallana (31. August 2009)

Da ich Main Char Tank Pala spiele meine 2cent zum Krieger Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde momentan (in Raids) die Tank ziemlich gut so wie sie sind.
es gibt 4 Tank Klassen die alle ihre vor und nachteile haben und daher je nach event/boss besser geeignet sind.

Was der Def Krieger so an vorteilen hat:
- Er kann am besten von allen Tanks unterbechen
- Er ist der einzige der sich selbst permanent Fear immun machen kann
- Und er hat die meisten support skills auf den Mobs
- Besten Schildwall
- Letztes Gefecht

Von der Aggro sind aktuell alle 4 Klassen mehr wie gut genug.
Bei Gruppen liegt der Krieger gefühlt etwas weiter hinten,
aber wenn die Gruppe sauber spielt hat keine der 4. Klassen aggro Probleme.
Das selbe bei single Targets. Und ob jetzt einer der 4. Tank klassen etwas
mehr oder weniger aggro macht ist ja relativ egal solange sie alle mehr aggro
wie die Heiler/DD'ler machen, oder?

Zum Priester als Heiler:

Meiner Meinung nach momentan immer noch der beste Gruppen Heiler.
Zusätzlich sehr guter support mit 2 Raid Buffs, Engel (Holy), Decursen, Massen Bannung etc.

Daher denk ich ist es ähnlich wie bei den Tanks.
Im Raid ist es das beste wenn alle Klasses/Skills dabei sind da man sich dadurch gegenseitig
am besten supportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Greetz


----------



## Deis (31. August 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Das ist das vorallem bei Raidleitern weit verbreitete "Kein-Plan-Syndrom"



Deswegen lasse ich mir in Raids (gehe sowieso total selten Random, aber wenn dann) immer Leaderstatus geben, setze die Targets und mache die Ansagen. Das ist Bedingung dafuer, dass ich mitgehe.
So bin ich's gewohnt und so laeufts auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein guter WoW-ler sollte die Bosse kennen. Ein guter Tank MUSS die Bosse kenne. Das ist meine Maxime =)


----------



## Weissnet (31. August 2009)

Der eigentliche Grund wieso das alles so geworden ist wie es nun jetzt ist, ist einfach das PVP besonders Arena.
Wird was generft ist es weil im pvp immer herum gemimit wird.


----------



## Deis (31. August 2009)

Lese hier immer Schildwall und letztes Gefecht. Nicht zu vergessen wuetende Regeneration. Gehoert mit zu meinen 3 Oh-Shit-Buttons =) Wobei Schildwall auch gerne mal gecastet wird damit der Heiler sich 'nen Kaffee holen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tanks habe 3 fixe Stuns (Erschütternder Schlag, Schockwelle, Schildhieb) und einen relativen als Procc-Chance auf Rache. Deswegen mache ich als Tank auch gerne PvP. Sehr gut gegen Dudus ^^


----------



## Sins=Gnom (31. August 2009)

Also mein main ist ein mage und ich kann dir leider nur zustimmen mages machen weniger dmg als hunter/hexer/rouges mit gleichem equ würd mich über ne verbesserung bei cataclysm freun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karius (31. August 2009)

Sins=Gnom schrieb:


> Also mein main ist ein mage und ich kann dir leider nur zustimmen mages machen weniger dmg als hunter/hexer/rouges mit gleichem equ würd mich über ne verbesserung bei cataclysm freun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber hoffen, das diese mit einem der nächsten Patches kommt. Cataclysm kommt noch sehr lange nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle lieber hoffen, das diese mit einem der nächsten Patches kommt. Cataclysm kommt noch sehr lange nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub ich nicht ^^

Von der Ankündigung von WotLk bis zum Release dauerte es vllt.. hm.. ein halbes 3/4 Jahr?


----------



## 3rne5t0 (31. August 2009)

Sins=Gnom schrieb:


> Also mein main ist ein mage und ich kann dir leider nur zustimmen mages machen weniger dmg als hunter/hexer/rouges mit gleichem equ würd mich über ne verbesserung bei cataclysm freun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann hast ne Vermurkste skillung oder ne Falsche Rotation Atm ragt keine Klasse mit Highend Equip hervor. Bzw der Singeltarget Dps Krieg wird Atm je nach Boss unterschiedlich gewonnen bzw hat jede Klasse die Change vorne dabei zu sein.


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

Imira schrieb:


> Ich spiel selbst Holy/Diszi Priest. Klar ärger ich mich manchmal über Bäumchen die mehr weghealen als ich, aber ein Blick in den Overheal reicht meist um zu wissen das ich sinnvoller gehealt habe. Außerdem ist es von Boss zu Boss unterschiedlich ob HoT´s angebracht sind oder Direktheilungen. Im übrigen kenn ich keinen Raid wo nicht mindestens ein Priest dabei ist, alleine wegen der Buffs.
> 
> bäm, self ownd, da sieht man dass wenn man null plan hat lieber nichts sagen sollte, schon geil das seit dem patch unsere hott´s weiterticken --> zB wildwuchs macht nen brutalen overheal weil man diesen cast immer auf cd hält
> und wenn du es genau wissen willst kann sich im 10ner bereich keine klasse mit nem dudu messen und im 25 machen die shamis momentan alle hin.
> ...


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Klingt gut (:
> Unser MT ist ein Defkrieger, der seine Sache richtig gut macht.
> Zeitgleich habn wir aber auch schon Defkrieger am Server gesehn dies einfach nicht gepeilt haben :-/
> Wir haben auch nen Defpala, der wirklich immer gern gesehen ist ._. Ich spiel mir auch grad eine rauf obwohl ich keine Belfen mag.



Du kannst ja bis zum nächsten Addon warten und dir dann nen Tauren-Pala hochzocken ^^ . Da ich ja ein Ally bin, wäre es mir auf Hordenseite dann doch lieber nen Blutelf-Pala zu zocken, anstatt nem Tauren-Pala. Ich weiß, dass du Blutelfen hasst, aber ich glaube die Rolle eines Palas steht einem Blutelfen besser, als einem Tauren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Oder wechsel doch einfach auf die Ally-Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .




> Ich hab 4 Jahre lang nen Healdudu gespielt (:
> Der Heildruide hat sich unglaublich verändert - und spätestens zu WotLk wars meiner Meinung nach die beste Heilerklasse die es hab. Schaden auf die Gruppe? Eben mal den komischen neuen Gruppenhot spamen. Jemand hat nen Dot drauf? Verjüngung und Blühendes Leben drauf und gut is. der Tank hat wenig Leben? Verjungung und Rasche Heilung drauf. Nachwachsen und 3x Blühendes Leben nachspamen und oben iser (:
> Druiden können Hotten und groß Heilen. Zudem profitieren sie enorm von Willenskraft - deshalb ist ihre Manareg so unbeschreiblich gut.



Ich bin auch gerade dabei mir einen Dudu als Heiler hoch zu leveln. Will mich auch mal von seinen Fähigkeiten überzeugen. Ich wollte ja eigentliich gerne einen Schamanen spielen, kann mich mit den Draenei aber nicht wirklich anfreunden. Ich warte wohl bis auf das Addon und spiele dann 'nen Zwerg-Schamanen hoch ^^ .



> Das stimmt - aber mit besserem Equipment seh ich zB Schurken im Dmg-Meter weit drüber - bzw in schlechterem Equipment Eleschamis und DK's :-/ Aber da liegts halt wirklich an Skillung und Können.



Letztenendes kommt es immer neben dem Equip auch auf den Skill drauf an.
Wir haben bei uns nur 'ne kleine Gilde, aber wenigstens kann man bei uns behaupten, dass jeder seine Klasse gut spielt. Jeder, der hochwertiges Equip hab fährt auch mindestens 3,5k DPS. Gibt auch Leute mit High-End Equip, die weitaus weniger fahren ^^. Gibt bei uns auch auf dem Server 'ne Gilde mit dem treffenden Namen "No Skill, just Epics" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .




Kinderhasser schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung, dass éin gut gespielter Deff-Krieger am Boss immer noch am meisten aushält aufgrund seiner Möglichkeiten (Schildwall, letztes Gefecht, wütende Regeneration) die entsprechend einzusetzen sind. Wut hat man immer genügend und muss nicht wie beim Paladin aufs Mana aufpassen.




Wenn man seinen Pala gut spielt, dann kommt man eigentlich nicht so schnell in die Situation Manaprobleme zu haben. Zum einen hast du den "Segen des Refugiums" der dir bei jedem geblockten, parierten oder ausgewichenen Treffer 2% deines Gesamtmanas gutschreibt. Mit "Göttliche Bitte" kannst du dir deinen Manapool eigentlich schon fast dauerhaft auffüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Zuguterletzt gibt es noch das Talent "Einklang des Geistes" (ich glaube es heißt so ^^) wo dir 8% des tatsächlich geheilten Wertes eines Heilers deinem Mana gutgeschrieben werden. Als Tankadin kannst du eigentlich auch die ganze Zeit vollgas durch eine Instanz, wenn man nicht auf die Regpausen der Caster Rücksicht nehmen müsste ^^ .


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> es klingt vll blöd, aber priester und palas sollten den nächsten patch abwarten wo sie wieder gebufft werden weil momentan sind diese klassen nur ein pups von dem was die "früher" konnten.
> greez



Im Bereich der Heilung stimm ich dir zu.

Tank-/Vergelterpalas und Shadows sind atm gut balanced.


----------



## Freakchan (31. August 2009)

War es nicht schon immer so das für einen gewissen Zeitraum eine Klasse etwas "besser" war als eine andere?
Zu den Tank Palas (hab selber eine^^):
Nachdem sie zu BC Zeiten meist fast nur belächelt wurden, finde ich es völlig in Ordnung das Pala Tanks im Moment gerne gesehen sind.
Aber wie immer gilt hier für mich: Wer seine Klasse nicht beherrscht, kann nicht tanken, da ist es herzlich egal ob Pala,DK,Krieger oder Dudu. Klar mit nem Pala lässt es sich gemütlicher bomben als bei den meisten Kriegern, aber fürs Aoe tanken sind die auch einfach nicht gebaut (hab aber auch z.b. Dudus erlebt die Palas in dem Punkt in echt nichts nachstehen). Zum Thema Wut, n Pala der oom ist kann genauso viel machen wie ein Krieger ohne Wut, genau nix, wenn DDs nicht warten können bis Wut aufgebaut wurde, ist das kein Manko des Kriegers. Habs aber auch ewig nicht mehr erlebt das ein Tank Pala oom oder ein Krieger Wutlos war.

Priester zock ich selbst zwar keinen, aber ich habs wirklich noch nie erlebt das ein Heilpriester Probleme damit hatte in einen Raid mitgenommen zu werden. Ich sehs halt allerdings auch nicht so das nur Holy der wahre Heilbaum ist weil....ist halt einfach nicht so.
Bei Mimi schreit keiner nach nem Pala, eher nach nem Priester mit Schutzgeist, bei Hodir sagt niemand nein zur Massenbannung und Ausdauer+Wille Buff wird auch niemand weg klicken.

Magier (mein Main ist einer): Klar im Schwanzmeter nicht immer auf 1 (nicht immer aber immer öfter, is Encouter abhängig), aber trotzdem nie hinten sondern eher auf den ersten Plätzen anzutreffen. Klar gibts Klassen die bessere Supporter sind, aber das ist dann wohl nur für Raids relevant, wer in Hero Inis noch auf sowas achten muss sollte sich eh Gedanken machen.


----------



## 3rne5t0 (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht ^^
> 
> Von der Ankündigung von WotLk bis zum Release dauerte es vllt.. hm.. ein halbes 3/4 Jahr?
> 
> 03.08.07 Angekündigt 05.11.08 Releaset 1 Jahr und 3 Monate. Bzw um mich mal gewagt in die zukunft zu begeben würde ich sagen Cataclysm kommt im Weinachtsgeschäft 2010/11


----------



## steehfan (31. August 2009)

also ich persönlich stimme dem topic zu. Und ich finde es gut :>
die meisten leute, die nach solchen patches bzw addons in verzweiflung geraten sind die, die ihre klasse nicht vollwertig beherrschen... l2p kommt dann meist, und ich finde es gut dass sich spieler atm ziemlich gut mit ihrem skill etablieren können...
off warri bei uns unter den top5 je nach raidbuff lage sogar top3 neben pala/rogue/hexi... zur zeit ist unser mt im 25er ein warri der seine arbeit sehr gut macht. und nicht zu vergessen unsere neubewerbung, holy priest, der von boss zu boss auch einmal die druiden hinter sich lässt... von daher ist für mich die welt IO


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (31. August 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> es klingt vll blöd, aber priester und palas sollten den nächsten patch abwarten wo sie wieder gebufft werden weil momentan sind diese klassen nur ein pups von dem was die "früher" konnten.
> greez




Was die Palas im Bereich tanken betrifft, so sollen diese ja mit dem kommenden Patch leider generft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich hoffe der Nerf wird nicht zu gravierend ausfallen, aber Prot-Palas sollen ja beim kommenden Patch weniger Bedrohung aufbauen können.


----------



## Veilchen (31. August 2009)

Das mit dem Krieger stimmt...aber wenn man einen trifft der es kann der haut einen zu Tode...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

ajo, und noch zu der aussage das druiden "nur" hotten können, wir haben nen recht geilen spell der sich "pflege" nennt (1,5sec ohne tempowertung) dieser spell heilt pro hott (also verjüngung, nachwachsen, wildwuchs und bl mehr) dann gibts noch die glype wo der spell für jeden hott 5% mehr heilt, weiters haben wir ein talent der den betrag des casts nochmal um 20% aufwertet und den T7,5/T7 4er boni der nochmal 5% dazu gibt.
......-> bäm
bei mir dauert der cast (raidbuffed) 1,19 sec, und damit heile ich bis zu 16,5k crits, weiters bringt das dann den samenkorn effekt der das ziehl beim nächsten treffer nochmal um 20% des geheilten betrages heilt --> ~3000 (der effekt kann auch critten)
also nur damit ich das nimma lese das wir nur hotten können
greez


----------



## XxVesraxX (31. August 2009)

aktuell die dd palas werden immer noch als OP gesehen ( sgat wen ich falsch liege) und trotzdem kreigen die laut ghostcrawler mit cataclysm nen buff xD und da haben wir palas nicht rumgeflamt oO blizz buff me buff me


----------



## Kotnik (31. August 2009)

Weicht vielleicht etwas ab, aber Shadow-Priester werden mir immer ein rätsel bleiben...das Konzept einer Klasse, deren hauptschadensspell 5,5 sec CD hat, will mir nich in den kopf. Mein Shadowpriest Facemeltor (JA, der Name ist Ironie und eine bewusste Anspielung und NICHT ernst oO) is zwar erst 54, aber ich habs immer noch nicht verstanden anständig schaden zu machen mit dem und das wird sich wohl auch nie ändern^^


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

"Was die Palas im Bereich tanken betrifft, so sollen diese ja mit dem kommenden Patch leider generft werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ich hoffe der Nerf wird nicht zu gravierend ausfallen, aber Prot-Palas sollen ja beim kommenden Patch weniger Bedrohung aufbauen können".
Prototyp_Gottes
________________________________________________________________________________
_________________________________

ja, klar, hast scho recht, das war nur auf die lieben heildosen bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weil das was blizz aus den never oom healern gemacht hat is net schön anzusehen


----------



## Kotnik (31. August 2009)

Nachtrag:
Zum Thema Heiler: Im MOment sind Druiden wohl schon im oberen SPektrum zu finden und eben vor allem Schamanen (ich weiß wovon ich rede, ich krieg regelmäßig Lachanfälle mit meiner Schamanin beim Heilen *g*)
Ich finde es etwas schade, dass der Priester so ein wenig steifmütterlich behandelt wird. Vor allem der Holy. Der Diszi is ja aufgewertet worden, aber mir nicht geheuer, bzw find ich Sühne einfach etwas albern...das hat nen CD ovn geskillten 8 oder 10 sec, keine ahnung, aber die heilung davon drück ich mit der Welle der Heilung ohne Probleme mit Flutwellen innerhalb von 1,4  Sekunden raus, also wozu die Aufregung um diesen ach so tollen spell. Da lob ich mir doch nen Holy mit Kreis der Heilung. Aber der Priester braucht einfach wieder etwas Zuwendung von Seiten der Entwickler imho.


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Was die Palas im Bereich tanken betrifft, so sollen diese ja mit dem kommenden Patch leider generft werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dem stimme ich nicht zu.
Der Palatank zeigt den WoW-Spielern was ein richtiger Tank ist. Der soll so gut bleiben wie er ist.
Wenn, dann würde ich die anderen Tanks anheben.


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> is zwar erst 54, aber ich habs immer noch nicht verstanden anständig schaden zu machen mit dem und das wird sich wohl auch nie ändern^^




Auf der Stufe is das auch noch doof q:
Aber auf 80 hast du Zauber, mit denen du krank Schaden machen kannst.

Btw - wenn du als Shadow im BG alle Gegner mit Schattenwort Schmerz vollhottest, bist du automatisch immer auf Platz 1 des dmgs ;p Is mir mit meiner damaligen S3-Shadow aufgefalln. haha


----------



## Bluebarcode (31. August 2009)

Wenn sie endlich PVP und PVE entkoppeln von den skills her, erst dann wird balance einkehren in den wow alltag..vorher sowieso nicht


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Wenn sie endlich PVP und PVE entkoppeln von den skills her, erst dann wird balance einkehren in den wow alltag..vorher sowieso nicht



Tzack Bumm -> Dualspecc und für PvP ne eigene Skillungsmöglichkeit einführen, welche nur in BG's nützbar ist.
Dann wäre da schon vieles einfacher mim Balancing (:


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2009)

3rne5t0 schrieb:


> 03.08.07 Angekündigt 05.11.08 Releaset 1 Jahr und 3 Monate. Bzw um mich mal gewagt in die zukunft zu begeben würde ich sagen Cataclysm kommt im Weinachtsgeschäft 2010/11


Hatten auch alle zu Wotlk gedacht aber da wars ja nich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebarcode (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich nicht zu.
> Der Palatank zeigt den WoW-Spielern was ein richtiger Tank ist. Der soll so gut bleiben wie er ist.
> Wenn, dann würde ich die anderen Tanks anheben.


geh bitte, es is schon alles so easy! gestern hat mein kumpel zum ersten mal in seinem leben getankt - mit dem prot und wir sind daly hero (feste) gegangen und ohne wipe durchmaschiert in 15minuten...ich mein..echt...armseelig eigentlich....


----------



## SeucheV0gL (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Der Priester seit Integration des Bäumchens/Strongpalas*
> 
> Der Priester, wer schon vom Namen her mit Heilung in Verbindung gebracht wird - hat im Laufe der Zeit ebenfalls Narben abbekommen. Wo Druiden mittlerweile die Supporter und Gruppenheiler schlechthin sind und Paladine Healcrits jenseits allen Vorstellungen haben, kann ein Priester zwar richtig toll heilen - hat aber von den Möglichkeiten her deutlich weniger zu bieten als andere Healklassen.
> 
> ...



Ok, jetzt musst du mir mal erklären wann das "Bäumchen" in die Talent-Trees des Druiden integriert wurden. Meines Erachtens war das zu Patch 2.0, also kurz bevor der BC-Release kam. Zu BC-Zeiten mussten man sich als Resto-Druide so derbe den Allerwertesten aufreißen um im E-Penismeter mal zwischen den ganzen weissen und blauen Balken aufzutauchen, dass ist nicht mehr feierlich. Wo Priester lustig CoH gespamt haben und brain-afk sein konnten, oder die Gedankengänge eines Restoschamanen sich stur darum drehten wann er denn seinen Chainheal auf die Leute spamt, haben wir Restodruiden um Anerkennung bzw. um Berechtigung im Raid gekämpft. Natürlich war es irgendwann so, mit T6-wertigem Equip, dass wir bei bestimmten Encountern mithalten konnten, aber die Regel war das nicht. Ich erinner mich noch an die SWP-Zeiten, wo es das Allheilmittel war, wenn der Heal nicht gepasst hat, einfach nen weiteren Resto-Shamy oder Holy-Priest mitzunehmen.

Jetzt mit WotLK hat sich einiges geändert, da gebe ich dir sicher Recht, aber so abgeschlagen wie du behauptest, ist der Priester sicherlich nicht. Im momentanen Endcontent ist es meistens so, dass die Resto-Druiden ganz oben stehen im Healmeter. Darunter kommen dann gute Resto-Shamys und dann Priester und Palas. 

Frage: "Warum aber ist das so?" 
Ich kanns mal versuchen zu erklären. 90% von Blizzards Raidencountern verursachen, zumindest Phasenweise, Schaden am kompletten Raid. Als Druide hat man, auf Grund der Healmechanik, die besten Möglichkeiten Raidschaden zu heilen. Danach kommt der Resto-Shamy mit seinem Chainheal und danach dann irgendwann mal der Priester mit seinem 6Sek./CD CoH.

Frage: "Ist das E-Penismeter wichtig?"
Nein ist es nicht, zumindest nicht Klassenübergreifend. Wenn beim jetzigen Stand der Dinge die Resto-Druiden und Resto-Shamys nicht oben stehen-zumindest bein Bossen wo viel Schaden auf den Raid kommt- machen sie was falsch. Priester und Palas sind immer noch hervoragende und meiner Meinung nach auch vollkommen gleichwertige Single-Target-Heiler und solang sie diese Niesche ausfüllen und ihren Job gut machen ist doch alles in bester Butter.

MfG

Seuche

p.S.: Wer meint ich laber nur Qutasch und ich hätte eh keine Ahnung von wegen Endcontent und so, hier mein Armorylink -> http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...p;n=Seuchenhoof


----------



## Kotnik (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Auf der Stufe is das auch noch doof q:
> Aber auf 80 hast du Zauber, mit denen du krank Schaden machen kannst.
> 
> Btw - wenn du als Shadow im BG alle Gegner mit Schattenwort Schmerz vollhottest, bist du automatisch immer auf Platz 1 des dmgs ;p Is mir mit meiner damaligen S3-Shadow aufgefalln. haha



Naja, was haste denn auf lvl 80 mehr an spells? (jetzt aml abgesehen von GEdankenexplosion, AoE zählt meiner MEinung nach nicht wirklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich find die Rota bzw die Prioritäten einfach recht kompliziert. UNd Gedankenschinden..naja, das is ja mal eher Blutsauger für Fußgänger nur ohne cool...Man sieht, ich bin nicht im reinen mit meinem Char..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebarcode (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Tzack Bumm -> Dualspecc und für PvP ne eigene Skillungsmöglichkeit einführen, welche nur in BG's nützbar ist.
> Dann wäre da schon vieles einfacher mim Balancing (:


genau, manche spells sind einfach für pvp gesperrt, die funktionieren einfach nicht gegen andere spieler, warum das so ist ist nicht relevant...


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> geh bitte, es is schon alles so easy! gestern hat mein kumpel zum ersten mal in seinem leben getankt - mit dem prot und wir sind daly hero (feste) gegangen und ohne wipe durchmaschiert in 15minuten...ich mein..echt...armseelig eigentlich....



Dann war die Gruppe allgemein gut.
Ich bin eher dafür, dass die Instanzen einfach schwerer werden. Dass mehr getan werden muss.
CC wieder integriern, mehr Movement einbaun etc..

Ich bin mit meiner Schami Ele. Ich hab Naxx10er Equipment an - mäßig verzaubert - und fahre Raidbuffed 4,3k dps

Und das nur mit meinen 2 Blitzzaubern, Feuerschock und Lavaeruption mitn paar mal Erdschock drin ._.
Ich sags ja nur ungern - aber vom DMG-Boost her ist meine Klasse.. hm.. "Facerolltauglich" ^^


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2009)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Weicht vielleicht etwas ab, aber Shadow-Priester werden mir immer ein rätsel bleiben...das Konzept einer Klasse, deren hauptschadensspell 5,5 sec CD hat, will mir nich in den kopf. Mein Shadowpriest Facemeltor (JA, der Name ist Ironie und eine bewusste Anspielung und NICHT ernst oO) is zwar erst 54, aber ich habs immer noch nicht verstanden anständig schaden zu machen mit dem und das wird sich wohl auch nie ändern^^


Du musst aufpassen, dass du die 5,5 Sekunden möglichst exakt mit Gedankenschinden und Dots erneuern ausfüllst, dann steigt die DPS sehr sehr schnell bei Rotafehlern bist du aber auch schnell sehr viel Schaden los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funteremanholy (31. August 2009)

Priester sind nicht so schlecht im vergleich zu denn anderen Klassen wie alle immer behaupten.
Als gruppenheiler ist mir der Priester viel lieber.
Er kann zwar über längere Zeit weniger gruppenheal machen als der Baum aber dafür heilt er viel mehr aufeinmal.
gebet der heilung + heilkreis und die gruppe ist voll. Das schafft der Baum nicht.
Falls mal sehr viel gruppenschaden aufeinmal kommt ist der Priester der beste heiler.
Darum lieber Priester als Baum im Gruppenheil da es viel sicherer ist.

Im Tankheiler ist der Priester super. viele unterschätzen große heilung oder skillen sie garnicht.
Schutzgeist + große heilung tank ist voll.

Darum würde ich niemals sagen der Priester ist schlechter als die anderen Klassen. Er ist schwerer zu spielen.
Gut gespielt kann ein Holypriester alle gut heilen. Nur das Mana geht schnell leer das ist das einzige wo der Priester schlechter ist als die anderen Klassen.

Aber trotzdem würde ich denn Holy immer anderen Heilern vorziehen.
Er kann einfach alles und das supergut.
Alle für das Gebet der Besserung würde ich einen Priester nehmen.
Was Soviel Mana kostet wie Flashheal aber nur dann heal wenn Schaden kommt und dann noch die Gruppe heilt.

Es gibt in letzter Zeit einfach zu wenige Holy die gut sind.
Und zuviele die dann auf Diszi ausweichen weil es leichter ist. Doch Diszi hat niemals das Potenzal die Holy das einzige was ich an Diszi besser finde ist das man nicht oom geht. 
Selbst im Tankheal ist der Holy besser wenn man große Heilung mitskilled.
Weil Schutzgeist wirklich sehr nützlich ist und schon mal ein Wipe retten kann.
Nur die sache mit dem umgang ist etwas was man lernen muss.

Kein anderer Heiler kann meiner Meinung nach einen gut gespielten Holy ersetzten.
Und auf meinen Server wissen die Leute das auch zu schätzen. Da hat man als Priester immer die chance auf einen Platz im Raid


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

SeucheV0gL schrieb:


> Zu BC-Zeiten mussten man sich als Resto-Druide so derbe den Allerwertesten aufreißen um im E-Penismeter mal zwischen den ganzen weissen und blauen Balken aufzutauchen, dass ist nicht mehr feierlich.



Da war der Druide auch noch zahlreiche Spells leichter ^^
Kein blühendes Leben. Keine Pflege. Kein Rezz. Keine so mächtige Aura. Kein dies und jenes. Kein Wille gibt +heal. Etc pp baperlapap :}


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (31. August 2009)

Ich zocke dmg warry...
und deine erzählung entspricht voll und ganz der wahrheit^^


----------



## Mardoo (31. August 2009)

jede verfluchte klasse in wow isn hybrid...ausser hunter, wl, mage und schurke. Von dem her who cares!


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Da war der Druide auch noch zahlreiche Spells leichter ^^
> Kein blühendes Leben. Keine Pflege. Kein Rezz. Keine so mächtige Aura. Kein dies und jenes. Kein Wille gibt +heal. Etc pp baperlapap :}


Zusätzlich hatte man im PvP den unkillbar-Vorteil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (31. August 2009)

Zu deinem Standpunkt zum:

Krieger

Krieger habe ich als Top DDs in letzer Zeit eher vermisst, im Gegensatz zum WotLK Beginn finde ich mittlerweile eher im Mittelfeld.
Das Tanken fällt Paladinen unglaublich leicht, so leicht wie keiner zweiten Klasse, aber gerade Bären hatten in letzer Zeit deutlich und vielen Nerfs zu leiden und sind im Moment eher die am wenigsten gefragte Tankklasse.
Todesritter enthalte ich mich mal des Kommentars weil ich mich da nicht wirklich auskenne.

Priester

Da kann ich dir eigendlich nur wiedersprechen. Priester sind unglaublich gute Heiler und als Diszi können sie Schaden "wegheilen" der noch gar nicht verursacht wurde was wirklich SEHR stark ist und in dem Maße von keiner anderen Heilerklasse auch nur im Ansatz geleistet werden könnte. Druiden empfinde ich als Heiler eh schon als ganz schön "IMBA", war aber auch schon in BC so von daher nichts neues. Paladine haben als Heiler in den letzten Patches wie ich finde auch eher verloren und ich sehe auch immer weniger von ihnen.
Für mich ist Priester (expilzit als Diszi) immer noch ein extrem guter Heiler und auch gern gesehen, wird in letzter Zeit aber immer weniger gespielt.

Magier

In den letzten 2 Monaten habe ich / twinke ich immer noch einen Magier. Bei mir auf den Server suchen viele Raidgilden auch expliziet nach Magiern, würde die Klasse also nicht wirklich als unbeliebt ansehen (obwohl sie verhältnissmässig wenig gespielt wird). Die Buffs die ein Magier bringt sind tatsächlich überschaubar, Int-Buff und 5% Crit über Scorch (nur 2 von 4 Skillungen) sind echt nicht der Ober-Hammer, trotzdem werden sie gesucht.
Über den Schaden kann ich mich auch nicht beklagen, scheint allerdings trotz der doch eher leichten Rota immer noch einige zu geben die nicht gut klar kommen. War gestern Random Naxx 25 und eigendlich bei jedem Boss in den Top 3 (ausgenommen Saphi weil ich entfluchen musste und Kel weil 3 Leuten den Boss nicht richtig kannten und wie angestochen in meiner Nähe rumliefen), zwei andere Magier mit ähnlichem Equip tummelten sich um Platz 8 und 13 was für mich halt nur den Rückschluss Rota nicht im Griff zulässt.


----------



## SeucheV0gL (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Da war der Druide auch noch zahlreiche Spells leichter ^^
> Kein blühendes Leben. Keine Pflege. Kein Rezz. Keine so mächtige Aura. Kein dies und jenes. Kein Wille gibt +heal. Etc pp baperlapap :}




Hast du das selbe BC gespielt wie ich? Der Rezz ist für die Heilleistung unerheblich. Pflege benutzt man kaum als Druide, zumindest nicht im 25er Raid. Die Aura gabs zu BC auch und LifeBloom erst Recht. Was ich mich immer anhören musste weil 75% meines Heals aus LifeBloom bestand . . .  Ach ja und natürlich hat Spirit -> +Heal erzeugt . . . 

MfG


----------



## Thewizard76 (31. August 2009)

Also seit Wotlk habe ich meinen Pala eingemottet da er als Heiler durch zu viel Flächen schaden echt sau schwer als Heiler wurde.
Habe mir nen Baum hoch gezogen und siehe da Heilen macht wieder Spass. Mal schauen was mit Uldu Equip damit geht.
Krieger, da habe ich hochachtung vor, finde es schwer damit zu tanken.
Pala Tank. Na ja auch schwer aber für Gruppen tanken enorm gut.
Aber alles in allem finde ich den DK als Tank spitze. Einzelne Gegner tanken kein prob. Mob Gruppen genauso wenig.
Alle haben geheult das keine Tanks zu finden sind. Nun wäre eine Klasse dafür da (DK) und nun heulen wieder alle.
Genauso braucht sich keiner wundern das Tanks nicht mehr tanken wollen, wenn sie andauernd angemault werden warum sie so scheisse tanken.
Der Tank rennt zum Mob ein Pyro, Pet, oder sonstiger mist überholt ihn und der Tank darf den mobs hinterher rennen um sie wieder zu kriegen.
Genauso benutzt keiner das tank ziel sondern einfach eines das ihm gefällt oder haut nur aoe schaden raus.
Jeder sollte das Gruppen spiel mal wieder lernen.
Und hört auf zu Heulen, den dadurch kommen die ganzen änderungen.
Auch der ganze PVP Mist ist dafür zuständig das so viel geändert wird.
Blizz sollte pve und pvp endlich mal ganz klar trennen, dass sie die änderungen nur im pvp oder pve haben.
Dann würde das balancing wieder stimmen und es würden weniger rumheulen.


----------



## Midwinterblo (31. August 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Aber alles in allem finde ich den DK als Tank spitze. Einzelne Gegner tanken kein prob. Mob Gruppen genauso wenig.
> Alle haben geheult das keine Tanks zu finden sind. Nun wäre eine Klasse dafür da (DK) und nun heulen wieder alle.



naja die einzigen die heulen mMn sind die DK´s jammern rum weil sie keine aggro mehr aufbauen können nun einmal weil sie ein wenig generft wurde.... mimimim mMn jetzt müssen sie sich anstrengen damit se aggro ziehen


----------



## Ælenaya (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wir hatten gestern im TS eine recht interessante Diskussion am Laufen, in der es um die Entwicklung der Klassen in der Warcraft geht. Dabei sind wir einheitlich auf ein paar Eindrücke gekommen, wo wir uns im Laufe der nächsten Zeit eine Änderung erhoffen.
> __
> ...



also zum Krieger:

Keine ahnung, wie eure Krieger ihren Char spielen, aber ich muss da echt ma wiedersprechen!
Wir haben in der Gilde auch Krieger, und besonders unser Tank macht nen echt super Job - egal ob als Tank oder als DD! und im DMG-Bereich ist er auch als DD meisst in der oberen region anzutreffen. Ich selbet hab nen "kleinen" Krieger-Twink und mit dem hau ich ohne probleme auf Level 73 Mobs um, die lvl80 sind... also ich persönlich muss dir da echt wiedersprechen!

zum Magier:

Überleg ma: Magier macht Portale - Tische - Buffs....     aber wichtig: einige sachen sind ohne Magier sehr sehr schwer...   Entfluchen, Zauberraub, Sheep, AoE.... und das Wichtigste: DMG!!!
also sg mir jetzt ma bitte, wo man in einem Raid auf Magier bitte verzichten kann? 
+3%-Crit-Buff für Caster/Heiler-Klassen nicht zu vergessen.....     also da leckt sich doch jede Mana-Klasse die Finger nach.....


Priester kann ich nichts zu sagen, da ich selbst keinen Priester hab, aber wenn ich so bei uns in die Gilde schaue, finde ich nicht, das die (dd oder Heiler) fehlen.....    

mfg


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich nicht zu.
> Der Palatank zeigt den WoW-Spielern was ein richtiger Tank ist. Der soll so gut bleiben wie er ist.
> Wenn, dann würde ich die anderen Tanks anheben.




Tja... ich finde diese Entwicklung auch schade und hätte es auch sehr begrüßt, wenn man die anderen Tanks gebufft hätte. Aber wenn ich mich nicht täusche war die aussage von Ghostcrawler bezüglich eines Tankpalas sinngemäß "der Schutzpala kann das, was er kann einfach zu gut". Und ich habe die Aussage so verstanden, dass es definitiv feststeht, dass der Prot-Pala beim kommenden Patch generft wird. Findes es auch sehr schade 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Der Krieger seit Integration des Todesritters*
> 
> Wo der Krieger in der Vergangenheit -der Tank- schlechthin war und auch als DD'ler von keinem belächelt wurde, hat sich diese Eigenschaft irgendwie verflüchtigt.
> Wir finden, dass der Krieger seit WotLk seinen fixen Standpunkt verloren hat.
> ...



Ich spiele nun schon recht lange einen Krieger Tank und kann nur sagen, danke WOTLK!
Zu BC Zeiten hab ich nur neidvoll auf Palatanks und Weihe geglotzt, weil mehr als 3 Mobs tanken mit dem Krieger schon immer ähhbähh war, vorallem in Randomgruppen die einen nicht antanken ließen.
Palas dagegen machten die Weihe an und Ruhe war. 

Seit der Flächenaggro ist das schon viel besser geworden und der Neid ist etwas geringer geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meiner Ansicht nach wurde der Kriegertank mit WOTLK also eher auf- statt abgewertet.


----------



## dragon1 (31. August 2009)

Jede klasse hat ihre schlechten zeiten.
Z.B Dk tanks habens grad alles andere als sonnig, wie Krieger auch.
Es gab soweit ich mich entsinne Zeiten, wo Moonkins und Schmanen einfach keinen richtigen Dmg machten, was durch suppot nur schlecht aufgeholt werden konnte.
Schurken hatten eine Zeit, wo sie zuwenig dmg, und 0 Suppot hatten.

Zu Classic waren Krieger Alternativlos-Dominante Tanks.
Zu Wotlk Anfang waren Dk Tanks absolut vorne.

Also ist das einfach ein kommen und gehen


----------



## OMGlooool (31. August 2009)

Also Ich spiele Hexer und Schamane und kann mich nicht beklagen.

Aber Ich vertsehe den Sinn dieses Threads nicht.

Wer besser spielt is halt besser, egal welche Klasse.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (31. August 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Blizz sollte pve und pvp endlich mal ganz klar trennen, dass sie die änderungen nur im pvp oder pve haben.




Absolutes /sign !

Ich als PVE'ler finde es auch immer wieder schade, dass Änderungen zugunsten des PVP's sich meist negativ auf das PVE auswirkt. Was mich beim letzten Patch an meinem Paladin gestört hat war die Änderung des Exorzismus. Früher konnte man den instant casten und sich so schon mal als Tank einen kleinen Aggro-Puffer aufbauen. Heute hat er eine Castzeit von 1,5 sek.

Wenn man ein paar üble DMG-Kanonen dabei hat, die einem übelst die Aggro abnehmen, dann können diese 1,5 sek wirklich essentiell sein. Und meist verlängert sich die Castzeit, da man von dem Mob noch ordentlich auf die Mütze bekommt und sich die Zauberzeit verlängert. Ich weiß... dieses "Mimimimi" ist jetzt etwas offtopic, aber aufgrund der Aussage die weiter oben getroffen wurde, musste ich das einfach mal loswerden. Ich hoffe ihr könnt damit leben ^^ .


----------



## Rabaz (31. August 2009)

Die Frage in diesem fred ist ja, ob sich was ändern sollte. Dazu von mir ein klares NEIN. Ich blicke jetzt auf 3 Jahre permanentes Gefummel an allen Klassen/Rassen/Talenten zurück. Und was hats gebracht ? NIX. SInd wir zufriedener ? NEE.

Ich fänds super wenn die Änderer bei Blizz einfach mal ein Jahr oder so Urlaub machen.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (31. August 2009)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> geh bitte, es is schon alles so easy! gestern hat mein kumpel zum ersten mal in seinem leben getankt - mit dem prot und wir sind daly hero (feste) gegangen und ohne wipe durchmaschiert in 15minuten...ich mein..echt...armseelig eigentlich....




Naja... es kommt immer darauf an, was man für DD's dabei hat.
Wenn die Gruppe aus DD's mit High-End Equip besteht und diese in keinster Weise darauf zu achten, wo sie in der Aggro-Liste sind oder vllt. noch den falschen Mob angreifen und plötzlich Aggro haben, dann schreibt jeder danach, dass der Tank mehr Aggro aufbauen soll. Es gibt halt Aggro-Maschinen, die keine Rücksicht auf Verluste nehmen, alles raushauen, dann sterben und im Anschluss dem Tank die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben. Ich hab alles schon erlebt ^^ .

Und dabei lauten die goldenen Regeln doch:

- Wenn der Tank stirbt hat der Heiler Schuld
- Wenn der Heiler stirbt hat der Tank Schuld
- Wenn der DD stirbt hat er selbst Schuld 

:-P


----------



## dragon1 (31. August 2009)

Alle Tot Hunter schuld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larmina (31. August 2009)

Rabaz schrieb:


> Die Frage in diesem fred ist ja, ob sich was ändern sollte. Dazu von mir ein klares NEIN. Ich blicke jetzt auf 3 Jahre permanentes Gefummel an allen Klassen/Rassen/Talenten zurück. Und was hats gebracht ? NIX. SInd wir zufriedener ? NEE.
> 
> Ich fänds super wenn die Änderer bei Blizz einfach mal ein Jahr oder so Urlaub machen.


Naja wenn du eine zur Zeit gebuffte Klasse spielst ist es klar, dass du dir das wünschst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midwinterblo (31. August 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Naja... es kommt immer darauf an, was man für DD's dabei hat.
> Wenn die Gruppe aus DD's mit High-End Equip besteht und diese in keinster Weise darauf zu achten, wo sie in der Aggro-Liste sind oder vllt. noch den falschen Mob angreifen und plötzlich Aggro haben, dann schreibt jeder danach, dass der Tank mehr Aggro aufbauen soll. Es gibt halt Aggro-Maschinen, die keine Rücksicht auf Verluste nehmen, alles raushauen, dann sterben und im Anschluss dem Tank die Schuld in die Schuhe schieben. Ich hab alles schon erlebt ^^ .
> 
> Und dabei lauten die goldenen Regeln doch:
> ...




seit neuestem is doch so 

- Wenn der Tank stirbt hat er selber shculd keine gute rüstung etc
- Wenn der Heiler stirbt hat der Tank Schuld!!!!
- Wenn der DD stirbt ist der tank schuld weil er aggro nicht halten konnte


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

@Rabaz

na wenn du eh schon sagst dass blizz mit den klassenändernungen alles kaputt gemacht hat..
solls dann bei dem trümmerhaufen bleiben? oder solln sie weiter verändern bis es endlich halbwegs standfest ist? ^^


----------



## Rabaz (31. August 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> Naja wenn du eine zur Zeit gebuffte Klasse spielst ist es klar, dass du dir das wünschst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spiele ich aber nicht.


----------



## Gnorfal (31. August 2009)

> Ein Krieger erfordert massig Wissen über die eigene Klasse. Dass manchen Klassen die Bezeichnung "Faceroll"-Klasse nachgeworfen wird, kommt nicht von irgendwo her. Lediglicher einer von 100 Kriegern beherrscht seine Klasse wirklich gut.
> 
> Fazit: Krieger können gut sein - erfordern aber deutlich mehr Movement.



Jede Klasse, die gut gespielt werden soll, erfordert Wissen über diese Klasse.
Es gibt keine dummen Klassen, nur dumme Spielr dahinter.Punkt.

Mehr Movement? Vllt. sollten sich dann die Krieger-Spielr mal 18 Finger wachsen lassen...mehr Movemnet, wenn ich sowas höre...

Was, explizit zur Diskussion Kriegertank vs. DK-Tank, muss denn der Krieger mehr machen oder besser machen oder mehr Movement, als der DK?


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> Priester sind nicht so schlecht im vergleich zu denn anderen Klassen wie alle immer behaupten.
> Als gruppenheiler ist mir der Priester viel lieber.
> Er kann zwar über längere Zeit weniger gruppenheal machen als der Baum aber dafür heilt er viel mehr aufeinmal.
> gebet der heilung + heilkreis und die gruppe ist voll. Das schafft der Baum nicht.
> ...



ololol, zeig mir einen priest der "alles" kann, wenn der wirklich so heilt wie du es vorschlagst dann is der nach 2 min oom.
und zu deiner aussage das ein priest soviel besser die grp healt, ich hau 1 mal wildwuchs und verjüngung drauf und der spieler ist nicht nur voll, der hat sogar nen heal für nachkommenden schaden
und was macht ein priester wenn es andauernt grp schaden gibt? sterben -.- siehe schwarzer ritter p3 in pdc, jedes mal wenn ich da tanke und ein priest oder pala is dabei als healer stirbt die halbe bis ganze grp.
bei shamis oder dudus seh ich net a mal das da wer leben verliert
greez


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Druide: Bester Gruppenheiler, auch starker Singletargetheiler
Paladin: Singletargetheiler, kann die Gruppe mäßig heilen
Schamane: Starker Heiler - Single nicht so gut wie der Pala, Gruppe nicht so gut wie der Druide.
Priester: ein Heiler

^^


----------



## Pereace2010 (31. August 2009)

Hmm ich gebe auch mal meinen Senf dazu ^^ Ich spiele als Main einen Druiden, habe zudem noch einen Krieger Tank und einen 75er Priester.

Alle drei haben Dual Specc. Druide hat Heal und Tank. Als Heiler kann ich mich eigenlicht nicht beschweren ich bekomme alles weggehealt nur find ich persöhnlich es recht "langweilig" klar man decursed zwischendurch auch nich usw, aber naja, ist iwie lame auf dauer. Als Tank find ichs lustig man hält immer die Aggro ohne Probleme, ich kann alleine suoer was machen und hab einen guten selfheal.

Mein Krieger ist Tank/MS. Als Tank wesentlich schwerer zu spielen als mein Druide. Gruppen Aggro halten bei 3 bombenden DDs ist schwer. Singletarget ist kein Problem. Ich werde gerne mitgenommen habe aber hier und da meine Probleme. Als MS hola die Waldfee was da teilweise an DPS rauskommt ist schon ganz nice. Zwar bin ich nicht immer Platz 1 kann mich trotzdem nicht beschweren. Im allgemeinen ist der Krieger ne Top Klasse zum tanken und dmg fahren nur halt etwas anspruchsvoller was ihn aber interessant macht.

Mein Priester ist zwar noch nicht 80 aber egal. Er ist schatten/disziplin geskillt und als Heiler einfach nur bombe. Mit dem Holy baum habe ich mich noch nicht so beschäftigt, scheint aber auch recht anspruchsvoll zu sein vor allem was Manahaushalt angeht. In jeder 5er Ini oder im BG habe ich keine probleme die leute am leben zu halten.

Nunja das war so mein Eindruck von den Klassen. Druide ist naja nicht gerade faceroll aber im gegensatz zum Krieger und zum Priester einfach zu spielen.


----------



## WotanGOP (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Der Krieger seit Integration des Todesritters*
> 
> Wo der Krieger in der Vergangenheit -der Tank- schlechthin war und auch als DD'ler von keinem belächelt wurde, hat sich diese Eigenschaft irgendwie verflüchtigt.
> Wir finden, dass der Krieger seit WotLk seinen fixen Standpunkt verloren hat.
> ...


Die Zeiten, als der Krieger der Tank schlechthin war, waren sehr hart für die anderen Tankklassen, so waren die doch quasi nur die Wasserträger, die für den großen Tank das Handtuch gehalten haben. Ich habe seinerzeit bis Leotheras gebraucht, bis ich endlich mal einen Raidboss in unserem Mainraid tanken durfte und das zunächst auch nur aus dem Grund, weil unser Kriegertank in Deffskillung seinen inneren Dämon nicht kaputtbekommen hat. Danach dauerte es noch bis Furor Winterfrost, bis unsere Palatanks endlich als gleichwertig betrachtet wurden. Es war also ein langer, mühsamer und steiniger Weg, bis wir uns unseren Platz erkämpft hatten. Von daher ist es gut so, wie es jetzt ist. Und es ist ja nicht so, daß der Krieger keine Vorteile mehr hat. Der Paladin hat die seinen. Insgesamt sind beide Schild tragenden Tanks gleichwertig und vor denen ohne Schild, so wie es auch sein soll und bleiben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei dem Punkt mit dem Können muß ich dir klar widersprechen. Sicherlich haben es Paladine und Todesritter etwas einfacher, Gruppen zu tanken. Aber erstens kann das der Krieger inzwischen auch relativ gut und zweitens muß man da klar differenzieren. Reden wir von 5er Instanzen, von Naxx oder von Ulduar, bzw. dem Kolosseum? In 5er Instanzen, da stimme ich dir zu, braucht ein Palatank, wenn er es langsam angehen läßt, tatsächlich nur 2-3 Knöpfe, insofern die DDs etwas aufpassen. Aber entgegen der landläufigen Meinung ist Tanken als Paladin doch weit mehr, als nur Weihe zu schmeißen und ich gehe davon aus, daß ein Krieger es in einer 5er Instanz genauso leicht hat. Gleiches gilt ganz klar auch für Naxx. Ein Tank, der da überfordert ist, hat den falschen Beruf. In den höheren Instanzen sieht das aber anders aus. Egal welche Tankklasse man spielt, man muß sie voll beherrschen und hat alle Hände voll zu tun. Und da gibt es dann auch keine Unterschiede mehr in den Anforderungen, zumindest zwischen den Schild-Tanks. Ich weiß nicht, wo das immernoch herkommt, daß der Krieger so viel schwerer zu spielen sein soll, als z.B. der Paladin, Druiden und Todesritter lasse ich aussen vor. Das ist doch Schnee von gestern. Und wenn du mich fragst, verstecken sich Krieger hinter dieser Ausrede, wenn sie einen Palatank treffen, der schlicht besser ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jede Tankklasse erfordert massig Wissen über die eigene Klasse, zumindest im Endkontent trifft das ja sowieso auf jede Klasse und Skillung zu, sonst kann man keine 100% herausholen. Aber gerade beim Tank merkt man am schnellsten, wenn er da Defizite hat. Das haben aber alle Tankklassen gemeinsam. Kein Tank wird sich im Endkontent bewähren können, wenn er seine Klasse nicht beherrscht. Und da sehe ich den Paladin sogar noch als schwieriger an, weil er schlichtweg deutlich mehr Fähigkeiten hat, die er einsetzen kann und muß und vor allem jede im richtigen Moment. Der Krieger ist da doch ein wenig weniger komplex. So habe ich z.B. noch keinen Kriegertank gesehen, der sich bei Stahlbrecher selbst decursed und bei Yogg-Saron den halben Schlachtzug.
Und naja, eins ist ganz klar: In Zeiten, wo der Paladin in Mode gekommen ist, da er ja inzwischen auch Schaden machen kann, denn der Vergelter hatte es jahrelang viel schwerer als der Offkrieger, und auch die Palatanks wie Pilze aus dem Boden schießen, denn "och, wir suchen immer Tanks, also spiel ich mir mal selbst einen hoch" ist ja doch eine häufige Aussage, muß man leider sagen, nur einer von hundert Palatanks beherrscht seinen Char wirklich gut, so traurig das auch ist und so schlecht für den Ruf unserer Klasse, wie dein Posting beweist. Viele denken tatsächlich, drei Knöpfe drücken können, wäre tanken und sie selbst wären gute Tanks. Wer den Vergleich zwischen richtig guten Tanks und Möchtegern-Tanks kennt, weiß wovon ich rede.

Aber ich denke dennoch, daß der Krieger die eine oder andere Verbesserung bekommen sollte. Während Palatanks teilweise 4k DPS fahren, hat es der Krieger schwer, über 2k zu kommen. Ich finde, da sollte er gebuffed werden. Ansonsten wäre es gut, wenn es so bleiben würde, wie es ist. Zumindest Palatanks und Kriegertanks sind gleichwertig. Und das ist auch gut so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und mal ehrlich, wer nimmt heutzutage noch einen Todesritter oder Druiden, wenn er einen Krieger oder Paladin haben kann? Okay, ich gebe zu, ich halte nicht viel vom Todesritter als Tank. Den Druiden dagegen finde ich zwar gut, aber als Katze gefällt er mir besser. Zumal die Tanks ohne Schild ganz klar heilintensiver sind und somit im Nachteil gegenüber denen mit.





Belphega schrieb:


> *Der Priester seit Integration des Bäumchens/Strongpalas*
> 
> Der Priester, wer schon vom Namen her mit Heilung in Verbindung gebracht wird - hat im Laufe der Zeit ebenfalls Narben abbekommen. Wo Druiden mittlerweile die Supporter und Gruppenheiler schlechthin sind und Paladine Healcrits jenseits allen Vorstellungen haben, kann ein Priester zwar richtig toll heilen - hat aber von den Möglichkeiten her deutlich weniger zu bieten als andere Healklassen.
> 
> ...


Ich weiß nicht, aber ich sehe insgesamt den Priester immernoch als besten Heiler an. Der Paladin ist besser für Tanks, der Druide für den Raid und der Schamane für die Nahkämpfer. Aber der Priester kann unterm Strich alles gut. Vielleicht ist das auch Geschmackssache, aber ich bevorzuge immer eine Kombination aus Paladin, Priester, Druide im 10er und im 25er noch zwei weitere Priester und einen Schamanen, wenn man von sechs Heilern als Basis ausgeht. Ich kann es von daher nicht unterschreiben, daß man die anderen Heilklassen lieber hat. Vielleicht ist das aber auch von Server zu Server unterschiedlich.





Belphega schrieb:


> *Der Magier in der Gegenwart*
> 
> Seit Anbeginn der Zeit war der Magier wohl die Dmg-Klasse schlechthin.
> Diese ist er immer noch - wird aber mit gleichwertigem Equipment meist schon nach kürzester Zeit von anderen Dmg-Dealeren eingeholt. Seit CC keine Verwendung mehr findet, sind Magier zwar für Portale, Futter und AoE nachwievor brauchbar - aber in einem Raid nicht wirklich notwendig.
> ...


Vom reinen Schadenspotential her sollten Magier, Schurken und aktuell noch Katzen ganz oben stehen, gefolgt von Schamanen, dann den anderen Nahkämpfern und dann dem Rest.
Ist ein Magier nur im Mittelfeld eines Raids, hat er entweder nicht das Equip oder es fehlt ihm Skill. Die Klasse an sich ist auf jeden Fall momentan sehr stark.
Hexer und Jäger, die beiden anderen reinen DD-Klassen, haben es da deutlich schwerer und hätten mehr Grund, sich zu beschweren, vor allem wegen der dauernden kompletten Klassenänderungen der vergangenen Patches. Beide Klassen kommen bei gleichem Skill und gleichem Equip bei weitem nicht an Magier oder Schurken heran, da können sie sich noch so bemühen. Nicht umsonst sollen sie mit dem nächsten Addon wieder verbessert werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich als erfahrener Raidleiter hätte liebend gern einen Kriegertank neben mir stehen, einen Priesterheiler hinter mir und einen Magier in der DD-Riege dabei. Von letzteren im 25er gern auch mehrere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astam (31. August 2009)

Aku schrieb:


> PRIESTER: Hier sehe ich überhaupt am wenigsten Probleme - Priester sind die anpassungsfähigste Heil-Klasse überhaupt, ob nun als gute Single-Target-heiler (Diszi) oder als Gruppenheiler (Holy) - sie haben sowohl HoTs, als auch direkte Heilzauber und Gruppenheilzauber, je nach Skillung. Wo Druiden nur hotten können und Palas bei einzelnen Zielen besseer aufgehoben sind, können Priester beides je nach Skillung gut bewältigen.




Druiden haben nicht nur Hots die sie auf ein Target setzen können.
Du vergisst, dass Druiden mit Nachwachsen eine Sofortheilung inkl. Heilung über Zeit haben. 
Ein ganz wichtiger und mächtiger Heilzauber des Druiden ist "Pflege". Das ist ein Zauber, der
nicht über Zeit geht, sondern sofort Heilt und nicht einmal einen CD hatt. Dieser Zauber
heilt ungefähr genauso, wie Blitzheilung bei einem Priester. (Bei meinem Bäumchen um 
die 9.5 K noncritt)

Was ich über Priester denke:

Priester ist DIE Heilklasse in WoW. So wie der Krieger als Tank grundsätzlich die beste Wahl
ist, so ist Priester die erste Wahl wenn es um Heilung geht. Natürlich heisst das nicht, dass
die übrigen Heilklassen nichts drauf haben. Nein, im Gegenteil. 

Ich spiele selber eine Bäumchen und liebe ihn sehr! Ich Heile echt alles weg und habe dabei
absolut 0 Probleme. Ich fühle mich nicht eine Sekunde irgendwie benachteiligt, gegenüber
anderen Heilklassen, oder sogar dem Priester. 

Ein Beispiel: 

Wenn ich bei Malygos als Bäumchen Heilen soll, setze ich mich sehr dafür ein, dass mein anderer
Heilkollege ein Priester ist. Denn ohne Priester und seiner starken Gruppenheilung, wäre
Malygos Horror. Wenn man 3 Heiler dabei hat, ist das vielleicht egal. Aber bei 2 Heilern ist
dort ein Priester unersätzlich finde ich persönlich. Ich habe einmal mit einer Paladina dort
zu 2. geheilt. Das ging auch, aber das war Stress pur. Die Paladina hat super geheilt, aber
ihr glaubt nicht, wie ich Rödeln musste, um den fiessen Gruppenschaden weg zu Heilen.


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (31. August 2009)

Midwinterblo schrieb:


> seit neuestem is doch so
> 
> - Wenn der Tank stirbt hat er selber shculd keine gute rüstung etc
> - Wenn der Heiler stirbt hat der Tank Schuld!!!!
> - Wenn der DD stirbt ist der tank schuld weil er aggro nicht halten konnte




Nach diesem Schema wollen sich es viele Leute leider zurechtlegen.
Da hast du schon Recht, dass Tanks oft angeprangert werden, wenn jemand stirbt.
Aber manchmal sollten die Leute auch mal nachdenken, ob ihnen nicht selbst mal irgendwo ein Fehler unterlaufen ist. Wenn ich z.B. scheiße pulle, dann stehe ich auch dazu einen Fehler gemacht zu haben.

Aber letztendlich sollte die Regel, die von mir oben erwähnt wurde auch heute noch gültig sein. Vllt. wird sie es ja mal wieder, wenn den Leuten bewusst wird, dass ein jeder seinen Pflicht hat und seinen Beitrag leisten muss, damit es in einer Instanze/einem Raid gut läuft. Eine 1-Mann-Verantwortung gibt es nicht, bzw. sollte es nicht geben.


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Zum Bäumchen da oben:

Bei Malygos ises sowiso unvergleichlich.
In der Luftphase (1te Phase) kann ein Pala etc gar nicht heilen.
Ein Druide heilt gleich gut wie sonst immer, weil die Hots instant laufen.

Besser gehts nicht ^^


----------



## Novelan (31. August 2009)

Ich hab' mir die letzten Seiten eigentlich nicht durchgelesen, aber ich finde, dass man hier dem Threadersteller ganz klar zustimmen muss. Alleine, weil es - so kam es für mich rüber - persönliche Eindrücke ihrer Gilde und ihrer eigenen Person sind. Also sagt sie ja gar nicht, dass es Tatsachen sind, sondern lediglich Eindrücke. ;D

Dennoch kann ich die Gedankengänge nachvollziehen. Wenn ich persönlich an einen Krieger denke, dann verbinde ich automatisch einen Tank damit. Und meiner Meinung nach eben _den_ Tank. Wenn ich jetzt aber daran denke, wie oft von den Daily Heros, ein Krieger der Tank ist, muss ich klar sagen, dass Dudus, Palas oder Todesritter einfach öfter als Tank rumlaufen. 

Das Selbe ist es bei Priestern. Ich verbinde mit einem Priester einen Heiler. Ganz einfach, weil es nicht zu den Eigenschaften eines Priesters gehört, jemandem auf die Fresse zu hauen. Palas und Dudus und auch Schamanen, schaffen es nach meinem persönlichen Eindruck besser zu heilen.

Nur bei den Magiern kann ich nicht ganz zustimmen. Natürlich sollten sie im Ranking ganz klar weit oben stehen, allerdings denke ich, dass es einen Ausgleich geben sollte zwischen allen Klassen. So sollte ein Schurke meiner Meinung nach weiter oben im Ranking stehen als ein Magier. Alleine aus dem Grund, weil Magier an sich schon lieber gesehen werden - auf meinem Server zumindestens - weil zu viele Melees rumlaufen. Und im Gegensatz zu eigentlich allen anderen Klassen, und auch im Vergleich zum Magier, haben Schurken keine Supportfähigkeiten, wodurch sie ausschließlich durch DMG überzeugen müssen!


----------



## LordKlobb (31. August 2009)

also das mim krieger find ich bissl weit hergegolt, jo tanken is "anspruchsvoller" dafür frisst ein guter krieger auch ne menge und im dmg lass ich mich schon lang nimmer vom vergelter oder katze ,erst recht nich von nem DK einholn. so far


----------



## Rabaz (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Rabaz
> 
> na wenn du eh schon sagst dass blizz mit den klassenändernungen alles kaputt gemacht hat..
> solls dann bei dem trümmerhaufen bleiben? oder solln sie weiter verändern bis es endlich halbwegs standfest ist? ^^



Ich sehe eigentlich keinen Trümmerhaufen. Als Beispiel: ja ich denke auch dass Krieger-tank etwas schwerer zu spielen ist als zB. Pala-tank. Aber nach meiner Beobachtung stört das Krieger-tanks nicht. Im Gegenteil, die guten tun das gerne und sind stolz drauf. Und Maintank ist doch meistens ein Krieger also so benachteiligt können sie nicht sein.

Vielleicht sind auch bestimmte DDs benachteiligt im Vergleich zu anderen, zB. sollten nach meiner Meinung REINE DDs in Stoffrüstung schon deutlich mehr dmg machen als solche in Platte oder Hybriden. 

Ich sag auch nicht dass Blizz alles kaputt gemacht hat, aber wirklich gebracht haben 3 Jahre Balancing-Gefummel ja auch nichts.

Ich denke der Trümmerhaufen ist eher die community. Es geht alles zu sehr in Richtung "pro-gamerei". Wenn wir früher nach Scholo wollten waren wir froh wenn ein IRGENDWAS-tank, ein IRGENDWAS-heiler mitgekommen ist und drei IRGENDWAS-DDs. Wir wären nicht auf die Idee gekommen, da auszusieben nach 100 Zaubermacht bzw. damage mehr oder weniger. Man ist sehr intolerant geworden. ALs DD sollst du +3000 vorweisen können für ne scheiß 5er Inze aber auf der anderen Seite jammern alle dass es zu leicht und keine Herausforderung mehr ist. Dann sollen sie doch grün equippte mit nur 1000 mitnehmen und alles ist OK oder nicht ? Letzteres ist das eigentlich Problem des Spiels und daran werden auch weitere 3 Jahre Änderungen nichts ändern.


----------



## Schmeedt (31. August 2009)

Also ich spiele im mom einen Krieger als Tank und als DD. Ich muss dir zustimmen das es als Tank viel schwerer ist als mit nem Pala oder Druiden, da ich jeweils auch einen Pala und einen Druiden habe kann ich da bestätigen das es so ist. Und als Krieger schaden machen... finde ich persönlich auch garnicht mal so einfach... aber das liegt wohl daran das ich öfter Tank spiele und daher den DD dreh noch nich so raus habe. ^^

Das mit dem Priester kannste auch so stehn lassen... leider.

Vom Magier hab ich keine Ahnung aber du hast recht, man sieht immer seltener Mages in Raids weil sie nicht mehr so grundlegend wichtig sind.

@Prototyp_Gottes
Ich bin der meinung das wenn die DD's einfach mal ein bissi öfter aufs Omen oder so schauen würden oder auch mal nur kurz warten würden bis der Tank alle mobs an sich hat dann wird es auch viel weniger tote geben... aber heutzutage ist jeder sowas von DPS geil das sobald der Tank sich in richtung Mob bewegt sofort der Angriff gestartet wird... ich finds beschissen und lächerlich wenn die leute dann noch über den Tank meckern...


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Sry, das war Müll.



Rabaz schrieb:


> Wenn wir früher nach Scholo wollten waren wir froh wenn ein IRGENDWAS-tank, ein IRGENDWAS-heiler mitgekommen ist und drei IRGENDWAS-DDs.



Fail. Früher konnte auf Seite der Horde nur der Krieger tanken. Es gab nichtmal Druiden-Tankequipment..
Auf Seiten der Allianz warn auch 90% der Paladine Heiler ^^
Irgendwas-Heiler gabs auch nicht. Druiden wurden selten mitgenommen weil sie keinen Rezz hatten. Priester & Schamis jedoch gerne.

Und irgendwas DDs?
Man hat damals immer drauf geguckt dass ein Mage für Sheep und Bomben dabei is. Ein Priest für Shakel..

Wie schwer war der Keller in Scholo für die Horde ohne Paladin?
Wir mussten Priester mitnehmen. Und man brauchte Nahkämpfer weil die Skelette immun gegen Casts warn.

Nix da xbeliebig.


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Zumal Scholo mal ne ganze Weile mehr als 5 Personen trug.


----------



## Rabaz (31. August 2009)

Gut wenn du das was ich schreibe als Müll bezeichnest muss ich nicht weiter mit dir reden. Und sorry dass ich Ally spiele, wir ham Paladine schon länger.

Vielleicht ist meine Intention trotzdem klar geworden. Balancing-Gefummel hilft diesem Spiel nicht, es hat in den letzten Jahren nicht viel geholfen und wirds auch in Zukunft nicht.

Ich bin mitm Krieger angefangen und hatte im pvp KEINE Chance gegen irgend einen Stoffie. Von mir aus war ich zu blöd, eventuell wars ein Balancing-Problem. Egal. Der Punkt ist, dass ich trotzdem damit leben konnte und trotzdem Spass an meiner Klasse hatte. Heute kann das niemand mehr ?


----------



## Midwinterblo (31. August 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Aber ich denke dennoch, daß der Krieger die eine oder andere Verbesserung bekommen sollte. Während Palatanks teilweise 4k DPS fahren, hat es der Krieger schwer, über 2k zu kommen. Ich finde, da sollte er gebuffed werden.




sry ... aber das is schwachsinnig 

tanks MÜSSEN kein dps farmen sie müssen nur die aggro halten und sich verkloppen lassen und das so gut wie möglich wegstecken können. für DPS sind die anderen zuständig  wenn wir jetzt bei tanks anfangen über dps zu reden....no comment des gleiche wie mit den HP was bringen 40k wenn er nix aushält ..^^


----------



## Lord Gama (31. August 2009)

Also beim Krieger geb ich dir Recht. Die waren früher die Tanks schlechthin! Heute seh ich lieber nen Pala der sich für mich verhauen lässt. 


Als Mage kann ich nur sagen, dass wir schon in BC nicht mehr DIE Dmg-Klasse schlechthin waren. Seit Wotlk hab ich persönlich keinen Stammraid mehr, aber das hat mitunter persönliche Gründe. In die Top 3 schaff ichs aber auch nur selten beim 25er Raid.


----------



## Riplex (31. August 2009)

Ich spiele zwar keine dieser Klassen, aber Raide genug, um mir da ein Bild drüber machen zu können.

Bei uns iner Gilde ist der Maintank ein Krieger. Vielleicht spielt er seine Klasse einfach extrem gut, aber im tanken macht dem so schnell keiner was vor. Selbst Gruppentanken beherrscht er perfekt. Singletarget steht er ganz klar über DK/Pala... Wie gesagt, es ist möglich, dass er einfach ein talentierter Spieler ist, aber in dem Punkt, dass Krieger den anderen Tankklassen hinterher stehen, kann ich aus meinen gemachten Erfahrungen nicht unterschreiben.

Bei uns sind Priester (ob Diszi oder Holy) immer gerne gesehen. Vor allem bei Mimiron Hardmode und Vezax Hardmode (vor dem nerf. jetzt ist der ja nen witz...) haben wir immer sehr gern nen Diszi dabei, da der den anderen Heilern das Leben extrem erleichtert und seine Fähigkeiten wie Schmerzunterdrückung etc. extrem hilfreich sind in Kämpfen, wo in kurzer Zeit extrem viel Schaden rein kommt. Und auch ein Holy ist nicht zu verachten. Der Gruppenheal des Holypriesters übertrifft den des Druiden meiner Meinung nach.

Bei uns im Raid steht immer derselbe an Position 1 des Pontenzometers. Und das ist ein Magier... Je nach (Raid)Boss fährt er seine 7-8k DPS, Hodir 10er Hardmode-Rekord liegt bei 16k DPS.... Es ist für alle DD's bei uns extrem schwer mit dem mitzuhalten.. Klar gibt es Bosse wo er weniger Schaden macht als Nahkämpfer, andererseits gibts dann auch wieder Bosse wo er mehr Schaden machen kann. Aber alles in allem zählt für mich der Mage immernoch zu den besten Damageklassen dies gibt... 

Mein Fazit ist einfach: Jede Klasse kann gut sein, sofern der Spieler weiss, wie er sie zu spielen hat. Ein guter Kriegertank kann der bessere Gruppentank sein als ein Pala... Ein guter Priester kann ein besserer Singletarget Heiler sein als ein schlechter Pala... Man darf es nicht auf die Klassen verallgemeinern, sondern auch noch immer bedenken, dass Leute hinter dem Monitor diesen Charakter steuern und es von deren Können abhängt ob die Pixel gut tanken oder heilen.... oder halt Schaden machen. Klar haben einige Klassen einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen, aber meine Meinung: Skill > Klasse...

Greetz Riplex


----------



## Xondor (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Der Krieger seit Integration des Todesritters*
> 
> Wo der Krieger in der Vergangenheit -der Tank- schlechthin war und auch als DD'ler von keinem belächelt wurde, hat sich diese Eigenschaft irgendwie verflüchtigt.
> Wir finden, dass der Krieger seit WotLk seinen fixen Standpunkt verloren hat.
> ...




Dazu muss ich sagen, dass den Kriegern doch gerade zu BC dieser Rang als beste Tanks abgelaufen wurde. Druiden und vor allem Paladine wurden erst hier von allen als vollwertige Tanks annerkannt (wie oft hab ich früher gehört: Palatank ja, aber nur in inis mit vielen untoten).

Zu Wotlk haben sie dem Krieger meiner meinung nach das Tanken um einiges erleichtert, allerdings ist es sicher leichter mit einem druien/pala/dk zu tanken.


----------



## Rise Above (31. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Krieger stimmt wirklich das er es schwerer mit dem Tanken als wie andere klassen hat und zum dmg kann ich nur sagen er soll ja auch kein dmg machen sondern tanken.
> 
> zum priester kann ich nur sagen das die meisten auf schatten skillen und somit einfach mal die heiler fehlen würden wenn nur er heilen könnte.



Da kann wohl einer keinen Krieger spielen ;-) 

Erstens macht der Krieger (Def) Tank locker mal 5000 TPS durch allein heroic strike taste festhalten und auf devastate klicken. Da kommen vielleicht noch ab und zu nen Schildschlag und ne Rache rein, je nach CD. Ich denke also alle Tankklassen sind ausgeglichen schwer zu spielen wobei halt der Paladin wirklich weit mehr Aggro macht, das ist aber klar bewiesen :>.

Zweitens sind bei uns oft Magier und Krieger ziemlich weit vorn, ist halt beim Krieger vom equip abhängig. Unser Fury-Krieger hat mit seinen zwei General Vezax 25er HM Waffen auch über 7000 DPS im Raid an normalen Bossen. 

Magier auch meistens mit 6-7k vorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schurken toppen das alles, na klar, aber das war schon immer so^^

Fazit: Keine Klasse nimmt den Platz einer anderen Weg, denn die meisten Spieler spielen Ihre Klasse weil Sie sie mögen und nicht weil sie etwas am aller besten kann.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (31. August 2009)

Na dann geb ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu, zumindest zu der wüsten Priester-Diskussion (vom Rest hab ich zu wenig Ahnung^^).
Hintergrundinfo: Spiele selbst einen Priester, erst Hybrid (Holy-Disz-Spec), seit WotLk rein Diszi geskillt (kein PvP, sondern PvE). Zur Zeit bin ich in Ulduar (25er Hardmodes) und Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers unterwegs.

Im Endcontent-Bereich ist es fast (!) Pflicht, einen Disziplinpriester im Raid zu haben. Ich bin - was meistens auch sinnvoll ist - für die Heilung eines Maintanks verantwortlich. Dass Diszis dafür prädestiniert sind steht ja eigentlich schon gar nicht mehr zur Debatte (Schild, Sühne, Schmerzunterdrückung, Divine Aegis und seeehr schnelle Flashheals), aber was ich ziemlich vorteilhaft finde ist dass ich selbst als MT-Heal den gesamten Raid supporte - ich gebe zum einen den 3%-weniger-Schaden-Buff "Erneuerte Hoffnung", zum anderen springt mein PoM natürlich auch gerne mal in den Melees herum, ich kann mich bei Kämpfen mit konstantem Raidschaden mit "Verbindende Heilung" selbst am Leben halten und die Raidheiler entlasten (können Holys auch, jaaa^^). Klar, für die armen Leute die sowieso nur aufs Recount schauen bringt man als Diszi keine Leistung... Die freuen sich wie die Kinder wenn sie bei Heal ganz oben stehen, selbst wenn gut 50% oder mehr Overheal drin sind und sie nach der Hälfte des Kampfes Manapots, Anregen und alles andere einschmeißen mussten weil sie so ineffizient heilen.

Was den Wert von Sühne angeht: Ja, es wurde leider generft... längerer CD halt. Trotzdem ist es eine der wenigen Heilungen die instant ist, also keine Castzeit hat, da der erste der drei Ticks sofort beim Ziel ankommt, und bei einem Crit sind das schonmal so 9k... dadurch natürlich das Divine Aegis-Schild und innerhalb von ca. einer Sekunde die beiden anderen Ticks - das rettet Leben^^ Beim MT, wenns eng wird, oder auch bei so Sachen wie den Eisblöcken bei Kel oder dem Einäschern von Jaraxxus.

Natürlich macht das den Priester nicht zu einem "besseren" Heiler als andere Klassen, aber er hat genauso seine "Daseinsberechtigung" im Raid und ist in manchen Spezialbereichen (!) wie eben dem MT-Heal relativ unschlagbar. Ich halte Konkurrenz zwischen den Heilern im Sinne von "ich heil aber mehr / besser / wasauchimmer" für sinnlos und sogar kontraproduktiv, ich finde man sollte ein sich-ergänzendes Team bilden und jeden Einzelnen im Sinne seiner Talentverteilung und auch persönlichen Vorlieben fördern und unterstützen. Und ein gut gespielter Diszi kann in jedem Fall mehr als ein schlecht gespielter Pala, genauso wie umgekehrt - es kommt mehr auf die Person an der Tastatur an^^


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. August 2009)

The schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Krieger stimmt wirklich das er es schwerer mit dem Tanken als wie andere klassen hat und zum dmg kann ich nur sagen er soll ja auch kein dmg machen sondern tanken.



der krieger war schon immer die tankklasse für könner. gut so! wäre er so furchtbar langweilig wie z.b. ein paladin, hätte er für mich keinen reiz.

wer wirklich tanken will, der spielt einen warri..... wer das nicht will oder kann, für den gibt es ja dann noch die anderen tankklassen.


----------



## Faransol (31. August 2009)

Empfind ich das nur so oder wird der schurke total vergessen?... klar TEin hat den schurken nicht in die fragen mit eingepackt... aber trotzdem.

Wenn ich nicht falsch liege waren zu classic zeiten kaum auf schurken verzichten... und jetzt (bin nicht mehr so toll im bild da ich nicht mehr zock) werden die zwar wohl noch als dd gebraucht aber sind die nicht auch stark generft worden???

btT: Ich muss sagen Pala und Krieger stehen für mich als tank ganz klar im Vorteil und würde sie im Raid auch bevorzugen, wobei der pala meistens einfacher hat Mob Gruppen zu tanken, dafür ist der Krieger besser im single Target tanken.

Zu den heilern (vorallem Priester) kann ich kaum was sagen

und die Mages fahren doch gar kein so schlechten DPS, sie werden heute einfach noch wegen diesen hohen DPS zahlen mitgenommen und nich mehr wegen ihrer Sheep fähigkeit.

mfg Fara


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> Empfind ich das nur so oder wird der schurke total vergessen?... klar TEin hat den schurken nicht in die fragen mit eingepackt... aber trotzdem.



Weil der Schurke wohl nachwievor eine sehr gute Klasse ist (:



> Wenn ich nicht falsch liege waren zu classic zeiten kaum auf schurken verzichten... und jetzt (bin nicht mehr so toll im bild da ich nicht mehr zock) werden die zwar wohl noch als dd gebraucht aber sind die nicht auch stark generft worden???



Also wenn es eine Klasse gibt die momentan einfach nur gut ist, ist das meiner Meinung nach der Schurke. Im PvP unschlagbar - im PvE ein TOP Dmg-Dealer. CC wie Stun braucht man im PvE leider nicht mehr -> Der Schurke kann das, was er können muss. Und das sogar richtig gut (:


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

durch schurkenhandel nimmt er jetzt die rolle des jägers ein (fast )


----------



## sharly1 (31. August 2009)

1. bei kiegern kann ich dir voll zustimmen aber ich bin eh nur ein 2t klassiger ddler unser kriegeroffi haut um die 5-6k dps rein Oo ich liege mit 4-5 nur bissi drunter der dk hmm klar machen die schaden aber jeder der krieger richtig gut spielt holt die ein tank naja tanks mag ich krieger wirklich lieber hab da sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht ich sag dazu nur wär bei mir und bei die meisten dds aus meiner gilde agroo hält respekt mit ner bps von 3000 (bis auf unsere shurken und mages die kriegen meist ahh den agroo reduce skill vom krieger und shurken machen ebent shurkenhandel sry hab den namen vom skill vergessen) ich finde blizzard hat alles für casuals eingerichtet damit keiner sagt z.b. eh du kack noob du machst krieger dd du kommst bei uns net in gruppe naja ich hab zuwas net gehört aber ein freund öfters also krieger= besten dds und tanks die ich kenne

2. priester heiler kenn ich von ner guten bekantin gruppenheal und single target alles noch über den anderen klassen aber nur mit mana totem und shadowpriest

3. magier machen schaden wenn die wissen wie nen freund macht mit 6.5 dps mit arkan feuer skillung aber der hat auch 4 t 8,5 und 1 t9 teil aber sonst naja wie alle caster stark equip abhänhig

fazit: alles macht das was er soll aber nur mit skill und equip blizzard ebent viele grüße euer barlow..... ahh sry sharly^^


----------



## Faransol (31. August 2009)

Ok^^ wie gesagt bin nicht mehr so gut im Bild spiele schon ne weile nicht mehr^^

bin aber dennnoch interresiert an wow und ich glaub ich fang mit cataclysm wieder an^^

Edit: Ich freu mich über einen thread der mal wirklich wieder zu diskusionen anregt.


----------



## Power of Murloc (31. August 2009)

zum thema Krieger und Mage kann ich leider nix sagen und will ich nix genauers sagen weil ich sonnst in Teufelsküche komme^^

Aber was ich nicht verstehe warum alle oder besser gesagt die meisten meinen, das Priester nicht mehr so gute Heiler sind. ich finde das ist ne unterstellung, denn wir Priester können (wenn wir wollen) besser sein als jede andere Heiler klasse. wir haben 2 gute Healtrees und können uns sogar aussuchen, ob wir lieber einzel ziel target heilen oder gruppenheal sind. wobei ich erwähnen muss das ich diszi priester etwas langweilig finde^^ ok kann auch vl daran liegen das ich ihn gut spielen kann haha lol  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ne spaß bei seite. ich find immer noch das wir priester ne super heal klasse sind, weil wir einfach alles heilen können. wir können sogar auf diszi geskillt sein und können raid heilen, zwar hätten wir dann das problem mit dem mana aber trotzdem wir könnten es. andere klasse wie dudu oder schami haben halt nicht den vorteil das sie sich auf eines spezalisieren können wie wir priester. warum ich pala jetzt nicht geschrieben werden sich vl welche fragen, weil für mich palas keine heiler sind. die carsten eine fähigkeit dauerhaft und das wars. ich mein die stehen hinten mit ner platten rüsstung. die sollen gefälligst nach vorne und tanken so wie es sich für nen platten träger gehört^^

Mfg Power of Murloc


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> Ok^^ wie gesagt bin nicht mehr so gut im Bild spiele schon ne weile nicht mehr^^
> 
> bin aber dennnoch interresiert an wow und ich glaub ich fang mit cataclysm wieder an^^



Cool ^^
Das heißt du findest Krieger und Priester gut so wie sie sind? ;}

Ich glaub du bist im falschen Thread


----------



## Turismo (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> http://www.google.at/search?hl=de&sour...mp;aq=f&oq=
> 
> Also lt. google gibts das Wort ja schon ;p
> Bei uns in Tirol is das Gang und Gebe.



Bäh tirooool


----------



## Thewizard76 (31. August 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Alle Tot Hunter schuld
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hä. Verstehe ich nicht.
Ich schiesse dem Tank die Mobs drauf und gebe ihm dadurch nen Aggro vorsprung. 
Stelle mich tod.
Sobald Irreführung frei ist schiesse ich ihm die Mobs wieder dran und erhöhe seinen Aggro vorsprung noch und stelle mich wieder tod.
Ich habe so gut wie nie die Aggro.
Todstellen lebe hoch.


----------



## zero15 (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Der Magier in der Gegenwart*
> 
> Seit Anbeginn der Zeit war der Magier wohl die Dmg-Klasse schlechthin.
> Diese ist er immer noch - wird aber mit gleichwertigem Equipment meist schon nach kürzester Zeit von anderen Dmg-Dealeren eingeholt. Seit CC keine Verwendung mehr findet, sind Magier zwar für Portale, Futter und AoE nachwievor brauchbar - aber in einem Raid nicht wirklich notwendig.
> *Fazit: Der Magier ist ein vollwertiger DD'ler - aber in Raid/Heroic-Gruppen sind Supporter die gleich viel Schaden machen dennoch lieber gesehen*




Nunja ganz stimmt das nicht ... 

Ich meiner seits Arkan oder FFB Mage ziehe jede andere Supporter Klasse mit gleichen bzw. besseren Gear meist um Weiten ab ... Warum?

Weil ich durch die supporter ja 5% mehr crit etc bekomme und das is als Mage DPS bzw. DMG Boost..

mfg


----------



## WotanGOP (31. August 2009)

Midwinterblo schrieb:


> sry ... aber das is schwachsinnig


Wer so anfängt zu argumentieren, entzieht sich selbst die Grundlage für eine Diskussion. Von daher ist der Rest deines Postings auch unerheblich.





Surfer schrieb:


> der krieger war schon immer die tankklasse für könner. gut so! wäre er so furchtbar langweilig wie z.b. ein paladin, hätte er für mich keinen reiz.
> 
> wer wirklich tanken will, der spielt einen warri..... wer das nicht will oder kann, für den gibt es ja dann noch die anderen tankklassen.


Du machst den Eindruck, als hättest du noch nie einen richtigen Palatank gesehen. Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, daß du wohl nicht viel darüber weißt, wie er im Endkontent zu spielen ist. Unterm Strich hat der Paladin mehr Knöpfe zu drücken, als der Krieger. Und Weihe ist zwar schön, aber nicht alles. Mit Weihe kannst du bei weitem keinem Blizzard oder Feuerregen gegenhalten, z.B..
Es entzieht sich also meiner Kenntnis, wieso du der Meinung bist, ein Palatank wäre furchtbar langweilig. Mit deinem Posting degradierst du auf jeden Fall alle Nichtkrieger zur Zweitklassigkeit, unabhängig vom Skill. Damit machst du es dir dann doch ein wenig sehr einfach. Leider ist man das in Diskussionen von Kriegerseite häufig gewohnt, fehlt ihnen doch das richtige Maß an Akzeptanz gegenüber den anderen, da sie sich in ihrer Existenz bedroht sehen. Krieger sind halt nicht mehr nur die einzig waren Tankgötter. Zumindest dann nicht, wenn gute Tanks anderer Klassen in der Nähe sind, die genauso gut spielen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da haben wir es auch wieder: Andere Klassen sagen, sie wären gleichwertig mit dem Krieger. Der Krieger bleibt in seiner unbegründeten Arroganz jedoch felsenfest dabei, daß er etwas besseres wäre. Argumente dafür gibt es jedoch keine...


----------



## Funteremanholy (31. August 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> ololol, zeig mir einen priest der "alles" kann, wenn der wirklich so heilt wie du es vorschlagst dann is der nach 2 min oom.
> und zu deiner aussage das ein priest soviel besser die grp healt, ich hau 1 mal wildwuchs und verjüngung drauf und der spieler ist nicht nur voll, der hat sogar nen heal für nachkommenden schaden
> und was macht ein priester wenn es andauernt grp schaden gibt? sterben -.- siehe schwarzer ritter p3 in pdc, jedes mal wenn ich da tanke und ein priest oder pala is dabei als healer stirbt die halbe bis ganze grp.
> bei shamis oder dudus seh ich net a mal das da wer leben verliert
> greez



Wenn du bei pdc hc stirbst ist dein Priester scheiße. Das heal ich nur mit Flashheal und Target switch weg muss nur Konzentriet bleiben.

Ich sage nicht das er besser die Gruppe heal ich sage das er mehr aufeinmal heilt wenn viel schaden reinkommt.

gebet der heilung + heilkreis =10-12k heal alle dagegen kommt kein dudu ran


----------



## Thewizard76 (31. August 2009)

sharly1 schrieb:


> 1. bei kiegern kann ich dir voll zustimmen aber ich bin eh nur ein 2t klassiger ddler unser kriegeroffi haut um die 5-6k dps rein Oo ich liege mit 4-5 nur bissi drunter der dk hmm klar machen die schaden aber jeder der krieger richtig gut spielt holt die ein tank naja tanks mag ich krieger wirklich lieber hab da sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht ich sag dazu nur wär bei mir und bei die meisten dds aus meiner gilde agroo hält respekt mit ner bps von 3000 (bis auf unsere shurken und mages die kriegen meist ahh den agroo reduce skill vom krieger und shurken machen ebent shurkenhandel sry hab den namen vom skill vergessen) ich finde blizzard hat alles für casuals eingerichtet damit keiner sagt z.b. eh du kack noob du machst krieger dd du kommst bei uns net in gruppe naja ich hab zuwas net gehört aber ein freund öfters also krieger= besten dds und tanks die ich kenne
> 
> 2. priester heiler kenn ich von ner guten bekantin gruppenheal und single target alles noch über den anderen klassen aber nur mit mana totem und shadowpriest
> 
> ...


Satzbau, Punkt und Komma.
Rechtschreibung?
Ich habe den Text nicht verstanden, außer das ein Freund von ihm mit T8 -T9 Klamotten nur 6,5 DPS fährt oder sollte das 6,5K DPS heißen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. August 2009)

Faransol schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht falsch liege waren zu classic zeiten kaum auf schurken verzichten... und jetzt (bin nicht mehr so toll im bild da ich nicht mehr zock) werden die zwar wohl noch als dd gebraucht aber sind die nicht auch stark generft worden???



Der Wert von Mages, Schurken und Hexern lag im Wesentlichen in ihren, damals nahezu unverzichtbaren, CC Fähigkeiten.-

Je nach Mobzusammensetzung ist man erst loschmarschiert wenn der entsprechende  CCler dabei war. (oft nach dem Motto, egal wie der Mage equipped ist, Hauptsache er kann sheepen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Nachdem Blizz die Bedeutung CC aus dem Spiel fast völlig rausgenommenhat, ist eine wichtige Daseinsberechtigung dieser Klassen entfallen und sie sind in der Beliebtheit ein wenig gesunken. 

Sollte mal wieder CC -Content kommen, würde sich das sicher schnell wieder ändern


----------



## Midwinterblo (31. August 2009)

Rise schrieb:


> wobei halt der Paladin wirklich weit mehr Aggro macht, das ist aber klar bewiesen :>.



diese aussage halte ich für sehr gewagt^^ vllt trifft dies bei gruppen tanken zu aber bestimmt nicht bei einzelen bosskämpfen wenn sich der krieger gar dumm anstellt, da kann der paladin sonst was machen und der krieger hält die aggro ach ohne spott  :>


----------



## sharly1 (31. August 2009)

bin halt nur hauptschüler sry mann kann es sich ja zusammen reimen ja xDDDDDDD nene bin halt dazu zu faul


----------



## Thewizard76 (31. August 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> Wenn du bei pdc hc stirbst ist dein Priester scheiße. Das heal ich nur mit Flashheal und Target switch weg muss nur Konzentriet bleiben.
> 
> Ich sage nicht das er besser die Gruppe heal ich sage das er mehr aufeinmal heilt wenn viel schaden reinkommt.
> 
> gebet der heilung + heilkreis =10-12k heal alle dagegen kommt kein dudu ran


Wenn die Gruppe Müll ist und dauernd in dem Gift steht kann kein Heiler was machen.
Wenn der Tank under Equiped ist kann kein Heiler was machen.
Also warum ist bei Dir der Heiler Schuld?


----------



## Funteremanholy (31. August 2009)

Riplex schrieb:


> Man darf es nicht auf die Klassen verallgemeinern, sondern auch noch immer bedenken, dass Leute hinter dem Monitor diesen Charakter steuern und es von deren Können abhängt ob die Pixel gut tanken oder heilen.... oder halt Schaden machen. Klar haben einige Klassen einen Vorteil gegenüber anderen, aber meine Meinung: Skill > Klasse...
> 
> Greetz Riplex



richtig


----------



## Vicell (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wir hatten gestern im TS eine recht interessante Diskussion am Laufen, in der es um die Entwicklung der Klassen in der Warcraft geht. Dabei sind wir einheitlich auf ein paar Eindrücke gekommen, wo wir uns im Laufe der nächsten Zeit eine Änderung erhoffen.
> __
> ...



 I lol'd

Krieger macht unter den passenden Umständen ( nur eq mäßig, ansonsten selfbuffed) eig. mehr dmg wie nen retri/katze/dk/whatever
sofern er es kann, würden die 10% dmg von tg wiederkommen wäre er mit abstand platz 1, aber so ist er weiterhin sehr weit oben im penismeter


----------



## _Yo_ (31. August 2009)

Naja meiner Meinung nach treffen deine Beschreibungen nun wirklich nicht mehr auf die Realität zu.

Also ich habe oft Krieger tanks und wenn dort nur einer von 100 seine Klasse spielen könnte wäre ich wohl noch nicht weit gekommen..


zu den anderen beiden Klassen sei gesagt das ich sie beide spiele. 

Priesterheiler sind bei mir auf Magtheridon einfach das nonplusultra da Priester eben jede Heilerrolle abdecken können.

Sie haben als einzige Heilerklasse hots, Gruppenheal, viele Instants und trotzdem noch hohe Crits. Im Endeffekt hat man für jede Situation den richtigen Spell.
Bei uns geht keiner ohne Priest nach Ulduar oder zu Malygos.

Magier ist mein Main und ich wage zu behaupten das ein Magier wirklich außergewöhnlich ist. Im Speziellen der Arcanemagier ist eine der wenigen Klassen (wenn nicht gar die einzige, ich möchte mich jedoch nicht zuweit aus dem Fenster lehnen) die durch eine Umstellung der Rotation ihren dmg enorm Pushen können.
Bedeutet ein Magier kann für kurze Zeit den den dmg-Verlust der durch das sterben von anderen Mitspielern ausgelöst wird ausgleichen. Ich hatte es gestern das das wir im Old Kingdom waren und das Archievment für den Boss gemacht haben der immer seine Atzen opfert und dann enraged. Irgendwann waren nurnoch ich und der Tank da und der Boss hatte noch ca 80k. Wir mussten ihn umhauen bevor er den nächsten Opfert da der tank das nichtmehr überstanden hätte. Und wir haben es geschafft (:

Außerdem kann es schon ein enormer Vorteil sein wenn der Magier bei Lord Jaraxxus die Buffs klaut und somit 100% mehr dmg macht oder dem Runenmaster beim Iron Concil sein Schild nimmt (:


Kurz gesagt ich sehe die Situation anders.


----------



## Funteremanholy (31. August 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Wenn die Gruppe Müll ist und dauernd in dem Gift steht kann kein Heiler was machen.
> Wenn der Tank under Equiped ist kann kein Heiler was machen.
> Also warum ist bei Dir der Heiler Schuld?



das wollte ich doch garnicht damit sagen.
Ich wollte nur klarstellen das Priester im den kampf druiden und schamis in nichts nachstehen.
Gift naja viel schlimmer ist die ghularmee hab noch kein tank gesehen der sie alle halten kann.
Da muss man viel gegenheilen und auch noch aufpassen das kein ghul auf dich drauf kommt.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (31. August 2009)

Zu oft steht da in den Thread "gern gesehen" - genau das trifft im Moment den Nerv des Spieles und stört am meisten.

Früher wurde der Spieler X gerne gesehen, mit egal welchem Char er on kam.

Die Leute sind im Moment auf der Suche nach der schnellen Markenfarmtruppe - nicht auf der Suche nach Mitspielern.

Es geht nur noch um eines, die besten mitnehmen damit ein schneller Erfolg garantiert ist. Mit spielen hat das alles hier
nichts mehr zu tun. Es werden im Hintergrund 20 Addons gefahren damit auch blos das letzte DPS aus dem Char gequetscht
wird.

Blizzard sollte sich echt überlegen ob man aus dem Spiel nicht ein Solospiel mit Onlinemöglichkeit machen sollte.

Solo mit 4 NPCs Equip farmen und dann online gehen um das Equip "auszuführen".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hatte am Wochenende mal das Vergnügen mit Randoms loszugehen.

Man hat bei dem einen oder anderen wirklich das Gefühl ein NPC zu sein.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. August 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Du machst den Eindruck, als hättest du noch nie einen richtigen Palatank gesehen. Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, daß du wohl nicht viel darüber weißt, wie er im Endkontent zu spielen ist. Unterm Strich hat der Paladin mehr Knöpfe zu drücken, als der Krieger.



jaja...ihr palas habt ja immer die meisten tasten zu drücken, wenn man euch reden hört.../hust....aber darum geht es nicht. solltest du dich durch meinen beitrag persönlich angegriffen fühlen, interessiert mich das recht wenig...

was ich damit sagen wollte: der krieger ist gut, so wie er ist. solange ich spass daran habe, ist es mir egal wie gut oder schlecht die klasse wirklich ist..... weinen und rerollen, sowas war noch nie mein ding.


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> Wenn du bei pdc hc stirbst ist dein Priester scheiße. Das heal ich nur mit Flashheal und Target switch weg muss nur Konzentriet bleiben.
> 
> Ich sage nicht das er besser die Gruppe heal ich sage das er mehr aufeinmal heilt wenn viel schaden reinkommt.
> 
> gebet der heilung + heilkreis =10-12k heal alle dagegen kommt kein dudu ran



schon komisch das ich dann jeden priest in 10ner raids aber sowas von abzieh (siehe gestern naxx 10ner markenrun priest und ich gleich gut equipt --> ich 58% heal er 24% --> pewpew)
und wenns dir nur um den brutalen 5er grp heal geht, toll, wenn 1 mal so ultra viel dmg reinkommt hau ich vj, wildwuchs, gelassenheit rein und geh afk rauchen, denn bei dem heal kann KEINE klasse mithalten
greez


----------



## Stoic (31. August 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> I lol'd
> 
> Krieger macht unter den passenden Umständen ( nur eq mäßig, ansonsten selfbuffed) eig. mehr dmg wie nen retri/katze/dk/whatever
> sofern er es kann, würden die 10% dmg von tg wiederkommen wäre er mit abstand platz 1, aber so ist er weiterhin sehr weit oben im penismeter



simulationcraft spricht ne andere sprache ... 

ausserdem ist das Offtopic


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Leute wir wissen alle dass es in Pdc die absurdesten Möglichkeiten gibt um zu whipen ;}


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> das wollte ich doch garnicht damit sagen.
> Ich wollte nur klarstellen das Priester im den kampf druiden und schamis in nichts nachstehen.
> Gift naja viel schlimmer ist die ghularmee hab noch kein tank gesehen der sie alle halten kann.
> Da muss man viel gegenheilen und auch noch aufpassen das kein ghul auf dich drauf kommt.



und selbst da hat wieder ein dudu den vorteil ^^ einfach nachwachsen und vj auch mich und mir is der scheiß egal ^^
sieh es ein schneesturm liebt druiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
<3
greez


----------



## Technocrat (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Wo der Krieger in der Vergangenheit -der Tank- schlechthin war und auch als DD'ler von keinem belächelt wurde, hat sich diese Eigenschaft irgendwie verflüchtigt.
> Wir finden, dass der Krieger seit WotLk seinen fixen Standpunkt verloren hat.



Dem pflichte ich uneingeschränkt bei (und immerhin spiele ich meine Kriegerin Roxanna seit dem 1. Tag von WoW), aber irgendwie macht das auch Spaß: der Krieger war immer die am Schwierigsten zu spielende Klasse von WoW weil Blizzard echt auf Caster steht. Aber wenn ich leicht wollte, hätte ich mich bei WoW in den viereinhalb Jahren bestimmt schon so gelangweilt, wie es Spieler der Imba-Klassen schon nach einem halben Jahr tun...

"Ich habe Boss Xy als heroic gelegt!"
"Na und, war doch Easymode. ICH habe ihn heroic mit einem KRIEGER gelegt, Du noob!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (31. August 2009)

sharly1 schrieb:


> 1. bei kiegern kann ich dir voll zustimmen aber ich bin eh nur ein 2t klassiger ddler unser kriegeroffi haut um die 5-6k dps rein Oo ich liege mit 4-5 nur bissi drunter der dk hmm klar machen die schaden aber jeder der krieger richtig gut spielt holt die ein tank naja tanks mag ich krieger wirklich lieber hab da sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht ich sag dazu nur wär bei mir und bei die meisten dds aus meiner gilde agroo hält respekt mit ner bps von 3000 (bis auf unsere shurken und mages die kriegen meist ahh den agroo reduce skill vom krieger und shurken machen ebent shurkenhandel sry hab den namen vom skill vergessen) ich finde blizzard hat alles für casuals eingerichtet damit keiner sagt z.b. eh du kack noob du machst krieger dd du kommst bei uns net in gruppe naja ich hab zuwas net gehört aber ein freund öfters also krieger= besten dds und tanks die ich kenne
> 
> 2. priester heiler kenn ich von ner guten bekantin gruppenheal und single target alles noch über den anderen klassen aber nur mit mana totem und shadowpriest
> 
> ...





sharly1 schrieb:


> 1. bei Kriegern kann ich dir voll zustimmen aber ich bin eh nur ein 2t klassiger DDler. Unser Kriegeroffi haut um die 5-6k dps rein Oo. Ich liege mit 4-5 nur bissi drunter. Der DK, hmm, klar machen die Schaden aber jeder der Krieger richtig gut spielt holt die ein.
> Tank, naja, als Tanks mag ich Krieger wirklich lieber, hab da sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich sag dazu nur wär bei mir und bei den meisten DDs aus meiner Gilde Agroo hält, Respekt! Mit ner dps von 3000 (bis auf unsere Schurken und Mages (die kriegen meist ahh den Agroo-Reduce-Skill vom Krieger) und Schurken machen eben Schurkenhandel, sry hab den namen vom skill vergessen)).
> Ich finde Blizzard hat alles für Casuals eingerichtet damit keiner sagt z.b. eh du kack noob du machst Krieger DD du kommst bei uns net in Gruppe!
> Naja ich hab sowas net gehört aber ein Freund öfters also Krieger= besten DDs und Tanks die ich kenne
> ...




Oben auf kryptisch und unten auf deutsch.
Was ein Unterschied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phash (31. August 2009)

es gibt nur noch wenige reine klassen - und die sind dann rein nur DD

der Rest ist hybrid

der Priester hatte von Anfang an Heil und Schadensfähigkeiten und ist daher auch Hybrid

der Krieger ebenso 

Pala / Druide / Schammie und Todesritter sind es auch - nur Schurken, Jäger, Magier und Hexer sind reine DD Klassen 




von daher... die reinen Heiler gibts nicht, und reine Tanks gibts auch nicht

die dmg trees der Klassen wurden über die Jahre angepasst und verändert - und stellen vollwertige DD Alternativen dar.

jede Heil / Tankklasse hat ihre eigenen Mechaniken um gleichwertig viel output zu erzeugen

wir haben einen Diszi im Raid, der mehr Schaden verhindert als alle anderen Heiler heilen... (gibt n recount addin, welches den absorbierten Wert von Schilden trackt) - also so schlecht scheint der Diszi nch zu sein. Man siehts nur nich im normalen recount, weil er ja schilder verteilt statt zu heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von der reinen Heilung her kann es ein Holy locker mit nem Pala aufnehmen - er hat nur mehr Knöpfe zu drücken und ein wenig anders zu spielen


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> sieh es ein schneesturm liebt druiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap.
Ich weiß zwar nicht ob in den letzten 4 Monaten viel am Druiden geändert wurde,
aber vorher war 4 Jahre lang meine Druidin Mainchar. Und jetzt mit WotLk war sie ein TOP Tank (und durch den Skilltree sofort critimmun ;D *cheer*), TOP Healer - unschlagbar in allen Bereichen, und ein TOP DD'ler (: Moonkins sind einfach nur die böse Variante von ORLY.


----------



## Midwinterblo (31. August 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Wer so anfängt zu argumentieren, entzieht sich selbst die Grundlage für eine Diskussion. Von daher ist der Rest deines Postings auch unerheblich.



tut mir leid hättte mich anders ausdrücken sollen. 

aber der rest ist wahr und da bleib ich auch bei der meinung das tanks keine dps fahren müssen auch wenn sie nur 1300 dps machen solang sie die aggro halten können und (auch wenn man fast 40k leben hat) solang die werte passen nicht haben müssen!


----------



## Stoic (31. August 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> schon komisch das ich dann jeden priest in 10ner raids aber sowas von abzieh (siehe gestern naxx 10ner markenrun priest und ich gleich gut equipt --> ich 58% heal er 24% --> pewpew)
> und wenns dir nur um den brutalen 5er grp heal geht, toll, wenn 1 mal so ultra viel dmg reinkommt hau ich vj, wildwuchs, gelassenheit rein und geh afk rauchen, denn bei dem heal kann KEINE klasse mithalten
> greez



oh man ... einer von den voll ******** die keine Ahnung haben ... z.B. im pdk 10er hatten wir ausschließlich 2 discis mit dabei ... mit 2k hps ... ja ich weiss du machst 4khps ... ^^ wieso haben die uns dann gehealt bekommen ganz einfach ... weil das meiste was z.B. nen disci ... kann gar nicht erst in deinem Recount auftaucht ... ^^ 

aber ja fehlendes klassenverständnis ... ftw


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Hää? Oo was laberst du denn?



Phash schrieb:


> es gibt nur noch wenige reine klassen - und die sind dann rein nur DD
> der Rest ist hybrid



Das versteh ich noch.



> der Priester hatte von Anfang an Heil und Schadensfähigkeiten und ist daher auch Hybrid



Versteh ich auch noch. Auch wenn ich den Priester nicht als Hybrid sehe.



> der Krieger ebenso



Verstehe ich auch noch. Auch wenn ich den Krieger nicht als Hybrid sehe.



> Pala / Druide / Schammie und Todesritter sind es auch - nur Schurken, Jäger, Magier und Hexer sind reine DD Klassen



O.o aber das da?
Pala = Tank, Heiler, DD = Hybride
Druide = Tank, Heiler, DD = Hybride
Schami = Heal, DD & DD = ??




> jede Heil / Tankklasse hat ihre eigenen Mechaniken um gleichwertig viel output zu erzeugen



Son Blödsinn.
Stell mal Druide vs. Pala im Gruppenheal an und staune.
So pauschal kannst du keinen Satz hinschreiben.



> Von der reinen Heilung her kann es ein Holy locker mit nem Pala aufnehmen - er hat nur mehr Knöpfe zu drücken und ein wenig anders zu spielen



Du hast noch nie einen Holypriest oder nen Holypala gespielt.


----------



## Braamséry (31. August 2009)

Einma ein Übergreifendes Fazit mit dem sich jeder eig Anfreunden müssen könnte:

Es war noch nie so wirklich eine Stärke von Blizz wenns ums balancing ging (siehe z.b. palli tank)


----------



## Quana (31. August 2009)

Zu Magiern und Kriegern kann ich leider nichts sagen.

Priester sind aber meiner Meinung nach die flexiebelste Heilklasse.
SIe sind die einzige Klasse, die zwei Skilltrees fürs heilen hat. Ein Knopfdruck und aus einem Gruppenheiler wird ein MT-Heiler.
Außerdenm haben Prister alles, was es an Heilfähigkeiten gibt: HoT, Casts, Gruppenheilung. So können sie sich auf jede Situation einstellen.
Auch denke ich, das man die Hymne, die Mana regeneriert, als suport eischätzen kann.

Also nichts, was der Priester nicht kann.


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Ich vergleichs jetz mal nur schnell mim Druiden.



Quana schrieb:


> SIe sind die einzige Klasse, die zwei Skilltrees fürs heilen hat. Ein Knopfdruck und aus einem Gruppenheiler wird ein MT-Heiler.



Ist kein Vorteil. Andere Klassen (Druiden z können Maintank und Gruppe mit einem Skilltree perfekt heilen.



> Außerdenm haben Prister alles, was es an Heilfähigkeiten gibt: HoT, Casts, Gruppenheilung. So können sie sich auf jede Situation einstellen.



Der Druide hat Verjüngung als Hot, er hat Instant-Pflege, er hat Heilende berührung (großer Crit), Rasche Heilung (großer Heal vom Hot ausgelöst), Schnelligkeit der Natur (instant-megaheilendeberührung), Nachwachsen (Heal & Hot in einem), Anregen (muss nicht kanalisieren, stellt zig mal mehr mana her - kann auch auf andere genützt werden), hat ne Healaura, supportet mit MdW(Widerstände), hat Gelassenheit (Mega-Gruppenheal), hat Blühendes leben (3x + Verjüngung aufn Tank und man kann den mal ein paar Sekunden außer Acht lassen). etc pp (:



> Also nichts, was der Priester nicht kann.



Das stimmt (: Trotzdem könnens andere Heiler besser.
Find ich.


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> oh man ... einer von den voll ******** die keine Ahnung haben ... z.B. im pdk 10er hatten wir ausschließlich 2 discis mit dabei ... mit 2k hps ... ja ich weiss du machst 4khps ... ^^ wieso haben die uns dann gehealt bekommen ganz einfach ... weil das meiste was z.B. nen disci ... kann gar nicht erst in deinem Recount auftaucht ... ^^
> 
> aber ja fehlendes klassenverständnis ... ftw



erst nachfragen dann blöd reden,
der typ im raid war holy und JAAAA da sieht man sofort den geheilten wert und weiters kann man das recount ein bisschen aufpeppeln das man auch den von discis verhinderten schaden durch schilde sieht
tja, und soviel zu den fehlenden verständnis, zu bc habe ich nen holy priest gespielt und nen dudu tank, nun spiel ich nen baum/bär und der priest is mein pvp char, also self ownd biatch
greez


----------



## WotanGOP (31. August 2009)

Midwinterblo schrieb:


> diese aussage halte ich für sehr gewagt^^ vllt trifft dies bei gruppen tanken zu aber bestimmt nicht bei einzelen bosskämpfen wenn sich der krieger gar dumm anstellt, da kann der paladin sonst was machen und der krieger hält die aggro ach ohne spott  :>


Gerade bei Einzelzielen ist der Palatank die Nummer 1 im Aggroaufbau. Das muß er auch sein, sonst hätte er ja nichts, wo er besser ist, als der Krieger, schließlich hält der nach wie vor immernoch ein wenig mehr aus. Ich muß mich, selbst bei gleichwertigen, Kriegertanks, wenn ich grad nicht tanke, sehr zurückhalten, um nicht Aggro zu ziehen. Zum Beispiel bei Mimiron Phase 1 oder Nordend Bestien Phase 3 ist das genau so. Wenn ich voll durchziehe, zieh ich die Krieger in der Aggro ab. Da hilft denen nichtmal Irreführung/Schurkenhandel dauerhaft.





Midwinterblo schrieb:


> tut mir leid hättte mich anders ausdrücken sollen.
> 
> aber der rest im wahr und da bleib ich auch bei der meinung das tanks keine dps fahren müssen auch wenn sie nur 1300 dps machen solang sie die aggro halten können und (auch wenn man fast 40k leben hat) solang die werte passen nicht haben müssen!


So ist besser. :

Grundsätzlich hast du recht, aber: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du die Wahl hast, zwischen zwei gleichwertigen Tanks, wo es wirklich keinen Unterschied gibt, nimmst du doch, z.B. für Hodir Hardmode, lieber den Paladin, der 4k DPS macht, als den Krieger, der nur 2k schafft. 2k DPS sind immerhin 2k DPS. Haben oder nicht haben. Auch wenn es nicht die Hauptaufgabe eines Tanks ist, so sind seine DPS aber eben auch DPS, die dabei helfen, einen Boss zu legen. Und wenn bei eben Hodir im 10er der auf Eule umgeskillte Heiler nur 3k fährt, ist es einfach nur ein Vorteil, wenn der Tank da auch seinen Teil dazu beiträgt.





Surfer schrieb:


> jaja...ihr palas habt ja immer die meisten tasten zu drücken, wenn man euch reden hört.../hust....aber darum geht es nicht. solltest du dich durch meinen beitrag persönlich angegriffen fühlen, interessiert mich das recht wenig...


Arroganz und Ignoranz sind die besten Skills des Kriegertanks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ändert aber nichts daran, daß eure Monopolstellung für immer dahin ist. Jetzt reicht es nicht, sich beim Char erstellen die richtige Klasse ausgesucht zu haben. Jetzt müßt auch ihr mit Leistung überzeugen.


----------



## Phash (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> O.o aber das da?
> Pala = Tank, Heiler, DD = Hybride
> Druide = Tank, Heiler, DD = Hybride
> Schami = Heal, DD & DD = ??



Pala Druide und Schammie sind DIE Vorzeigehybride - allerdings hat JEDE Klasse mit Ausnahme der reinen DDs Hybrideigenschaften (mehr als eine Rolle spielbar (heal+dmg+tank <- min 2 von 3)




> Son Blödsinn.
> Stell mal Druide vs. Pala im Gruppenheal an und staune.
> So pauschal kannst du keinen Satz hinschreiben.
> 
> Du hast noch nie einen Holypriest oder nen Holypala gespielt.



Druide und Palas unterscheiden sich von der Spielmechanik her GRUNDLEGEND - ein guter Pala kann eine Gruppe sehr schnell und effektiv hochheilen - sein Fokus liegt aber mehr auf Singletarget.


Ein Druide heilt die Gruppe vergleichsweise langsam hoch, kann aber viele Spieler hochheilen und ist eben durch seine Hots gut für die Fläche geeignet

der Holypriest ist hier die Mischung aus beidem. Verjüngen in den Raid -> Erneuerung ist nicht ganz so stark aber immernoch sehr gut. Wildwuchs -> CoH - das wars dann schon, was der Druide hat, dem Priester stehen noch PoM und PoH zur Verfügung




Generell is die Diskussion einfach hinfällig, da alle Heilklassen Vor und Nachteile, sowie bestimmte Gebiete haben auf denen sie besser oder schlechter sind.

Einer Klasse die Existenzberechtigung abzusprechen seh ich als falsch an. Und einer Hybridklasse ihren "2. Rolle" wegzunehmen find ich auch doof


----------



## WotanGOP (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> ...
> Versteh ich auch noch. Auch wenn ich den Priester nicht als Hybrid sehe.
> ...
> Verstehe ich auch noch. Auch wenn ich den Krieger nicht als Hybrid sehe.
> ...


Jede Klasse, die mehrere Rollen einnehmen kann, ist eine Hybridklasse. Demnach sind lediglich Magier, Schurken, Hexenmeister und Jäger keine Hybridklassen, weil sie nur eines können, Nahkampf- oder Fernkampfschaden machen.
Alle anderen Klassen haben mindestens zwei Möglichkeiten:

Paladin: Heiler, Tank, Nahkämpfer
Schamane: Heiler, Nahkämpfer, Fernkämpfer
Druide: Heiler, Tank, Nahkämpfer, Fernkämpfer
Todesritter: Tank, Nahkämpfer
Priester: Heiler, Fernkämpfer
Krieger: Tank, Nahkämpfer

Das sind alles Hybriden. Man darf sich so ein Wort in der Bedeutung nicht einfach so hinbiegen, daß es paßt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. August 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Jetzt reicht es nicht, sich beim Char erstellen die richtige Klasse ausgesucht zu haben. Jetzt müßt auch ihr mit Leistung überzeugen.



hab ich was verpasst?...scheint wohl so....


----------



## Khaosgöttin (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das stimmt (: Trotzdem könnens andere Heiler besser.
> Find ich.



Hm... warum erstellst du so einen Thread, in dem sich nu auch schon ne ganze Menge Holys, Diszis und sonstige Heiler zu Wort gemeldet haben, wenn du auf die Argumente nicht groß eingehst sondern einfach nur sagst "können andere auch, aber besser". Lass es mal drauf ankommen und erklär mir, wer bei wirklich harten Bossfights ein besserer MT-Heiler als der Diszi wäre? Zumal man da sowieso mehrere MT-Heiler hat, klar, aber da möchte ich bitte einmal vernünftige Argumente hören außer "können andere besser"... Mann, wie soll man denn so diskutieren?


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Phash schrieb:


> Druide und Palas unterscheiden sich von der Spielmechanik her GRUNDLEGEND - ein guter Pala kann eine Gruppe sehr schnell und effektiv hochheilen - sein Fokus liegt aber mehr auf Singletarget.
> Ein Druide heilt die Gruppe vergleichsweise langsam hoch, kann aber viele Spieler hochheilen und ist eben durch seine Hots gut für die Fläche geeignet



Also ich hab ewig nen Healdudu gespielt und muss sagen, dass ich keine Klasse kenne welche ne Gruppe schneller hochheilen kann. Gruppenheilung vom Priester ist da etwa gleichwertig gut. Beim Pala dauerts btw am längsten..


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Khaosgöttin schrieb:


> Hm... warum erstellst du so einen Thread, in dem sich nu auch schon ne ganze Menge Holys, Diszis und sonstige Heiler zu Wort gemeldet haben, wenn du auf die Argumente nicht groß eingehst sondern einfach nur sagst "können andere auch, aber besser".



Ich geh ja auf die Argumente ein 
Nur weil ich nicht "aaah so ist das" sag, sondern meine Meinung dazu immer noch die selbe ist, kann man nicht diskutieren?

Ein Diskussionsthread mein Lieber, ist nicht da, um eine Frage zu stellen und nach einer Antwort zufrieden zu sein.
Ein Diskussionsthread wirft hunderte verschiedene Ansichten auf - und aus denen zieht man dann ein Resultat (:
Ich lese mit und hab mir schon die ein oder andere Phrase rausgesucht, die für den Priester sprechen. Aber auch einige, die ich nicht unterstützen kann.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ein Diskussionsthread mein Lieber, ist nicht da, um eine Frage zu stellen und nach einer Antwort zufrieden zu sein.



Bin Weibchen ;-P

Nee, mir fällt halt nur auf, dass du so ziemlich jedes Argument versuchst mit deinem Healdudu zu zerlegen, was halt so einfach nicht funktioniert. Du behauptest dass der Healdudu im Raid- wie auch MT-Heal "perfekt" sei. In punkto MT-Heal stimmt das klar nicht, siehe meine Argumentation vor ein paar Seiten - da ist der Diszi klar überlegen. Dafür haben wir es im Raidheal schwerer, das ist klar - deswegen gibt es ja nunmal verschiedene Heilklassen, oder?


----------



## Stoic (31. August 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> erst nachfragen dann blöd reden,
> der typ im raid war holy und JAAAA da sieht man sofort den geheilten wert und weiters kann man das recount ein bisschen aufpeppeln das man auch den von discis verhinderten schaden durch schilde sieht
> tja, und soviel zu den fehlenden verständnis, zu bc habe ich nen holy priest gespielt und nen dudu tank, nun spiel ich nen baum/bär und der priest is mein pvp char, also self ownd biatch
> greez



ok ... und schmerzunterdrückung und ... schadensverringerung alles klar ... nicht wirklich .... 

das ist genau wie bei jedem buff debuff ... nirgendwo steht diese klasse hat noch so und soviel ... raidschaden gemacht/verhindert/bekommen/zusätzlich erlitten ... und da kannst du dein recount nicht aufpeppeln ... 

dann schreib es dazu das dieser char holy war und generalisier nicht auf priester... weil priester != priester... ! Wenn es dir an unmissverständlicher Ausdrucksweise mangelt fang nicht an beleidigend zu werden.


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Khaosgöttin schrieb:


> Bin Weibchen ;-P
> 
> Nee, mir fällt halt nur auf, dass du so ziemlich jedes Argument versuchst mit deinem Healdudu zu zerlegen, was halt so einfach nicht funktioniert. Du behauptest dass der Healdudu im Raid- wie auch MT-Heal "perfekt" sei. In punkto MT-Heal stimmt das klar nicht, siehe meine Argumentation vor ein paar Seiten - da ist der Diszi klar überlegen. Dafür haben wir es im Raidheal schwerer, das ist klar - deswegen gibt es ja nunmal verschiedene Heilklassen, oder?



Gleichfalls (:

Naja, wie gesagt, ich hab ewig ne Heildudu gespielt.
Und als MT-Heiler bist du da ganz hoch dabei. 3x Blühendes Leben, Verjüngung und evtl mal Nachwachsen dazucasten, dann hast du deinen Tank auch im null komma nada oben. Rasche Heilung oder Schnelligkeit der Natur reißt raus, falls er mal nen deftigen Crit einkassiert.

Ich hab schon tausendmal gesagt dass der Priester nachwievor ein guter Heiler ist.
Aber Pala/Druide, Schami/Druide, Schami/Pala bringt allein in einer 10er schon deutlich mehr als ein Priester.
Der kann Schadow mehr bewirken als mit seinem Heilerbäumchen. Schmerzunterdrückung is ja ganz nett, aber im Normalfall sollten die Tanks so gut sein, dass sie den Cast gar nicht brauchen. 

Da fehlts am Support (: Ich wär ja ganz stark dafür dass die Buffs des Priesters stärker werden. Oder dass er ne bessere Manareg-Fähigkeit bekommt. oder vllt die Möglichkeit Magie & Krankheit auf einmal zu heilen wie der Paladin? Vllt sogar mit ner Priesteraura? Hmm..


----------



## Funteremanholy (31. August 2009)

healmeter ist so ziemlich der größte schwachsinn überhaupt.
Wenn wir zum beispiel zwei heiler im raid haben und der eine viel besser im heilmeter ist aber der andere viel Konzentriter ist und uns damit denn arsch rettet weil der andere ständig pennt wer ist dann wohl besser?

Ausserdem wenn ein heiler ständig auf das healmeter gucken würde dann wäre es eine viel zu große ablenkung.

damagemeter okay.
Aber Wettkämpfer um healmeter NIEMALS.
Schont eure heiler und lasst sie nicht zu Wettkämpfern werden.


----------



## Funteremanholy (31. August 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> schon komisch das ich dann jeden priest in 10ner raids aber sowas von abzieh (siehe gestern naxx 10ner markenrun priest und ich gleich gut equipt --> ich 58% heal er 24% --> pewpew)
> und wenns dir nur um den brutalen 5er grp heal geht, toll, wenn 1 mal so ultra viel dmg reinkommt hau ich vj, wildwuchs, gelassenheit rein und geh afk rauchen, denn bei dem heal kann KEINE klasse mithalten
> greez



Ich finde druiden nur bei einem Kampf besser und das ist bei Maly.
Ansonsten sind beide Klasen gleichwertig für mich und dann kann mir keiner was erzählen von "OH meine Klasse ist ja so imba kick mal die andere Klasse die ist ja viel schlechter als meine" NO WAY 
solche Leute würde ich garnicht mitnehmen.


----------



## Allysekos (31. August 2009)

An Warri: Er ist ein toller Tank und macht auch übelst Schaden auch als DD wie als Tank ( 1ner der besten Tanks gegen Algalon)
PvP ist er DPS klasse n1 mit Schurken gleich.( MS effekt,blutungen,hauhau)
Priester:Gute schilder gute Buffs (immer beste Tankbuffs) guter AoE heal
Magier:Wasser,Essen,Arkane Int (bester Casterbuff)


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> healmeter ist so ziemlich der größte schwachsinn überhaupt.



Kann ich zustimmen.



> damagemeter okay.



Nä ^^
Das widerspricht sich.
Es kann auch sein dass einer weniger Dmg macht, dafür aber jemandem den Arsch rettet.
Es kann auch sein dass einer ständig auf ein falsches Target geht, anstatt aufs Firsttarget. Der kann dann bursten bursten bursten und Dps vorrantreiben, aber im Grunde genommen macht ers falsch.

Damagemeter ist insofern wichtig, dass man mal nen groben überblick hat.
Aber als Wettstreit ises genauso sinnlos wie Healmeter.

Das führt nur dazu dass Pyrobälle und Flüche vorm Spott am Mob sind.


----------



## Freakypriest (31. August 2009)

Ich habe als Priester noch nie Probleme gehabt nicht mithalten zu können. MT Heal mag bissl aufwendiger sein aber ebenso machbar.
Meiner meinung nach ist der Priest immernoch der beste allrounder mit den meisten fähigkeiten und nem enormen Healoutput wenns sein muss.


----------



## Dusatori (31. August 2009)

vorweg bin von seite 2 auf seite 10 gesprungen

zum Krieger: ja ist ein guter tank steht außer Frage aber ein Krieger kann aktuell nicht an die mitigation werte der anderen Klasssen ran kommen - da muss blizz nachhelfen

zum Priest: ich habe ewig mein priest als main gespielt | ich fand ihn kurz bevor der inteligente CoH kam mit am besten - schön 5sec regel und all solch gedöhns beachten und es hat einem freude bereitet^^

zum mage: och halt ein DD ich finde sie passen aktuell gut ins bild


----------



## abe15 (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Lediglicher einer von 100 Kriegern beherrscht seine Klasse wirklich gut.



Weil ich einen 80er Twinkkrieger habe muss ich dierekt mal fragen:
Quelle ???


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> ok ... und schmerzunterdrückung und ... schadensverringerung alles klar ... nicht wirklich ....
> 
> das ist genau wie bei jedem buff debuff ... nirgendwo steht diese klasse hat noch so und soviel ... raidschaden gemacht/verhindert/bekommen/zusätzlich erlitten ... und da kannst du dein recount nicht aufpeppeln ...
> 
> dann schreib es dazu das dieser char holy war und generalisier nicht auf priester... weil priester != priester... ! Wenn es dir an unmissverständlicher Ausdrucksweise mangelt fang nicht an beleidigend zu werden.



ololol die 2te, alter lies dir mal meine vorigen kommentare durch, da red ich nur von holy´s weil die ja auch ordentlich in mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden.(discis sind no immer nice)
2. wo hab ich dich beleidigt? xD (self ownd biAtch is net beleidigend, biAtch heißt net bitch sondern kannst ungs. auf bro oder als nerviger buddy,... umschreiben)
und noch ne frage, was spielst du für ne klasse? weil die ganzen chars die im arsenal unter dem namen "stoic" zu finden sind kannst ja net unbedingt als vergleich heranziehen, weil die alle mies equipt sind (vll auch erst 80 geworden, wem kümmerts) daher weiß ich net wie du auf dein ach so tollen allgemeinwissen der ganzen klassen,... kommst 
und noch ne frage, vll hab ich das falsch verstanden aber ihr macht pdk 10ner nur mit 2 disci healer?
greez


----------



## Khaosgöttin (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Gleichfalls (:
> 
> Naja, wie gesagt, ich hab ewig ne Heildudu gespielt.
> Und als MT-Heiler bist du da ganz hoch dabei. 3x Blühendes Leben, Verjüngung und evtl mal Nachwachsen dazucasten, dann hast du deinen Tank auch im null komma nada oben. Rasche Heilung oder Schnelligkeit der Natur reißt raus, falls er mal nen deftigen Crit einkassiert.
> ...



Hm... was machst du bei Bossen wie z.B. Mimiron bei dem Plasmastrahl der da auf den Tank geht? Bei Vezax im Enrage? Gut, kannst ihn kiten, aber per Schmerzunterdrückung kannst du da ne Menge rausholen. Was machst du bei S3D, wo der Schaden vom Atem teilweise höher ist als die gesamt-HP des Tanks? Was die Buffs angeht, ok, die kann halt auch nen Shadow machen - aber was willst du mit ner "besseren" Manareg-Fähigkeit? Erfrischung stackt nicht, für mich selbst brauch ich kein Reg (kenn kein OoM), und für den Rest hab ich immer noch meine Hymne, die in Notsituationen ne ganze Menge mehr bringt als "passive" Manaregfähigkeiten wie Erfrischung.

Na ja, aber wenn du ernsthaft meinst dass man keine Schmerzunterdrückung braucht kann ich dir gern ein sehr gutes Priesterforum empfehlen, allein 16 Seiten Diszi-Raid-Diskussionen, wo das alles auf deutlich höherem Niveau läuft als hier und wo sowas sehr gut erläutert wird... ich sag ja auch nicht dass ein Dudu keine Bäumchen-Form braucht...


----------



## Freakypriest (31. August 2009)

Khaosgöttin schrieb:


> Hm... was machst du bei Bossen wie z.B. Mimiron bei dem Plasmastrahl der da auf den Tank geht? Bei Vezax im Enrage? Gut, kannst ihn kiten, aber per Schmerzunterdrückung kannst du da ne Menge rausholen. Was machst du bei S3D, wo der Schaden vom Atem teilweise höher ist als die gesamt-HP des Tanks? Was die Buffs angeht, ok, die kann halt auch nen Shadow machen - aber was willst du mit ner "besseren" Manareg-Fähigkeit? Erfrischung stackt nicht, für mich selbst brauch ich kein Reg (kenn kein OoM), und für den Rest hab ich immer noch meine Hymne, die in Notsituationen ne ganze Menge mehr bringt als "passive" Manaregfähigkeiten wie Erfrischung.



Alles schon nur mit Schutzgeistern gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funteremanholy (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Nä ^^
> Das widerspricht sich.
> Es kann auch sein dass einer weniger Dmg macht, dafür aber jemandem den Arsch rettet.
> Es kann auch sein dass einer ständig auf ein falsches Target geht, anstatt aufs Firsttarget. Der kann dann bursten bursten bursten und Dps vorrantreiben, aber im Grunde genommen macht ers falsch.
> ...



Ich meinte das Meter allgemein um zu sehen was die dds können.
Der Wettkampf ist natürlich müll irgentwann reicht es auch mit dem schaden.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (31. August 2009)

Bei S3D geht das, jo - aber Schutzgeist fängt halt nur einen tödlichen Hit ab, wenns wie bei Mimiron u.U. mehrere gibt fährst du mit SU besser^^


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

^^ da muss ich Freakypriest recht geben bei mimi brauchst einfach nen holy priest nen pala und nen guten tank ^^ (2 palas wären von vorteil) also ich sags mal so, bei mimi hab ich nen holy 10000000mal lieber als nen disci weil in p2 grp heal doch mehr als schilde ausmachen

greez


----------



## Funteremanholy (31. August 2009)

und noch ne frage, vll hab ich das falsch verstanden aber ihr macht pdk 10ner nur mit 2 disci healer?
greez
[/quote]

Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich da es ohne healkreis echt knapp wird.
Ein tankheal +ein gruppenheal +ein gruppenheal mit Duall wäre optimal.


----------



## Ixidus (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Auch das ist so ein Punkt (:
> Ein Diszipriest ist mittlerweile der stärkere Heiler als ein Holypriest.
> Obwohl der Holypriest eigentlich -der Heilbaum- sein soll. Hehe




geile Aussage. besonders weil die beiden Skillungen völlig andere Aufgaben haben.
-Der Diszi Priester ist ein sehr guter Singel target Heiler und arbeitet auch sehr viel mit absorbe, außerdem kann er sehr guten burst Heal auf einzelne Ziele machen.
-Der Holy Priester ist ein Gruppenheiler, er schafft es so schnell wie keine andere Klasse, einzelne Gruppen du topen
DU vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen!

~>wenn man keine ahnung hat und so


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

aber wer macht s3d momentan noch normal? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nuken ftw so verbring ich in der woche keine 25 min in der ini und hab auch so nen netten drachen
greez


----------



## Khaosgöttin (31. August 2009)

Sind schwerpunktmäßig im 25er unterwegs, im 10er ists dann eher ein Diszi + ein Raidheiler oder sowas in der Art. Kommt halt auch immer auf das restliche Setup an - und ich geh halt eher vom 25er aus, weil das mMn eine "richtige" Raidumgebung ist, 10er sind halt einfach nur zwei Gruppen zusammen^^ Was Mimi angeht - den Gruppenschaden im 10er kann ich mit PoH + PoM + Schild wegheilen, im 25er haben wir genug Raidheiler mit um das abzufangen^^


----------



## Funteremanholy (31. August 2009)

Ich frag mich manchmal was die Leute so toll an einem diszi im pve finden.
Er hat viel weniger Möglichkeiten und wenn sühne gerade auf Cooldown ist kann er weniger auf einmal heilen als der holy.
Da ist mir große heilung lieber als Sühne.

Okay Schilden ist was nettes aber Holy hat mehr möglichkeiten mehr heil rauszuhauen geht darum ja auch schneller oom.

Ich hab beides probiert und bin dann beim Holy geblieben weil dort meiner Meinung nach meine spielerischen Fähigkeiten mehr gefordert werden als bei diszi der sie nicht gedanken darüber machen muss ob er denn Zauber nun Castet oder doch was schwächeres um sein Mana zu sparen.


----------



## Stoic (31. August 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> ololol die 2te, alter lies dir mal meine vorigen kommentare durch, da red ich nur von holy´s weil die ja auch ordentlich in mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden.(discis sind no immer nice)
> 2. wo hab ich dich beleidigt? xD (self ownd biAtch is net beleidigend, biAtch heißt net bitch sondern kannst ungs. auf bro oder als nerviger buddy,... umschreiben)
> und noch ne frage, was spielst du für ne klasse? weil die ganzen chars die im arsenal unter dem namen "stoic" zu finden sind kannst ja net unbedingt als vergleich heranziehen, weil die alle mies equipt sind (vll auch erst 80 geworden, wem kümmerts) daher weiß ich net wie du auf dein ach so tollen allgemeinwissen der ganzen klassen,... kommst
> *und noch ne frage, vll hab ich das falsch verstanden aber ihr macht pdk 10ner nur mit 2 disci healer?*
> greez


Ich spiele wohl die Klasse die am Heal intensivsten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ja wir haben letzte Woche 2 Discis als Healer gehabt. War ein sehr entspannender run ... solide grund gruppenheilung(damit mein ich keine gruppenheal ... spells) ... massiver burst wenns brenzlig war ... und genügend dispel fähigkeiten ... bei dispel intensiven encountern ..

holy ansich stimm ich dir zu .... auch shadows find ich sehr trashig ...


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> und noch ne frage, vll hab ich das falsch verstanden aber ihr macht pdk 10ner nur mit 2 disci healer?
> greez
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das mein ich ja auch ^^ weil bei den 2 würmern oder dem dämon is scho ein netter grp schaden und da brauchst auch 3 verschiedene healklassen
machen es immer mit priest/baum/shami weil wir dadurch nen tollen grp aber auch singel heal haben und bei den pvp bossen is so mit abstand am lustigsten


----------



## Khaosgöttin (31. August 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> Ich frag mich manchmal was die Leute so toll an einem diszi im pve finden.
> Er hat viel weniger Möglichkeiten und wenn sühne gerade auf Cooldown ist kann er weniger auf einmal heilen als der holy.
> Da ist mir große heilung lieber als Sühne.
> 
> ...



Seufz... da kann man nichtmal mehr argumentieren, spiel nen Diszi als MT-Heal und schau mal auf die absorbierten Werte... der Diszi ist, vor allem in Kombination mit nem Pala, z.zt. der stärkste MT-Heiler... finds schade dass hier Leute ihre Meinung in den Raum werfen die einfach mal gar keinen Plan haben wovon sie reden - "schilden ist was nettes"... seufz.


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> Ich spiele wohl die Klasse die am Heal intensivsten ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



also ihr geht pdk mit nur 2 discis als healer?
[ ] ja [ ] nein [ ] vll

greez


----------



## Stoic (31. August 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> also ihr geht pdk mit nur 2 discis als healer?
> [ ] ja [ ] nein [ ] vll
> 
> greez



was verstehst du an meiner aussage nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Wir haben 2 Disci Priests gehabt" ... ist wohl ein Ja .... und Ja bevor du frägst ... wir haben den 4en boss gelegt.


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

Khaosgöttin schrieb:


> Seufz... da kann man nichtmal mehr argumentieren, spiel nen Diszi als MT-Heal und schau mal auf die absorbierten Werte... der Diszi ist, vor allem in Kombination mit nem Pala, z.zt. der stärkste MT-Heiler... finds schade dass hier Leute ihre Meinung in den Raum werfen die einfach mal gar keinen Plan haben wovon sie reden - "schilden ist was nettes"... seufz.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 discis sind eh nice, daran zweifelt ja keiner ^^ aber im pve eher unauffällig

aber ich liebe nichts mehr als meinen disci im PvP xD da is schilden was "nettes" 
also meiner meinung nach war nichts geiler als nen S3 disci priest zu bc zeiten gehabt zu haben )

greez


----------



## Khaosgöttin (31. August 2009)

Mit zwei guten Diszis, die ihre Fähigkeiten kennen und einsetzen, eben auch im Grp-Heal: ja


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

So wie ich den Disci kenne (und ich war von BC bis ~2 Monate nach WotLk Disci/Holy), ist er der Perfekte Healer für die Arena und fürs BG.

Der Disci ist ein guter .. wie soll ichs nennen .. Tanksupporter.
Als MT-Heiler find ich den Paladin tausend mal besser :-/ am effektivsten natürlich wenn ihm ein Disci den Rücken stärkt.

Aber wie oft braucht ihr wirklich Schmerzunterdrückung etc?
Es ist schon klar, dass es ein netter Zauber ist und er bestimmt seinen Sinn findet.
Aber normalerweise klappt einfach jede Instanz auch ohne Disziplinpriester.
Normalerweise solln die Heiler und die Tanks einfach so gut sein dass der Zauber nicht gebraucht wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Priester ist - um es nochmal zu sagen - ein sehr guter Heiler.*
Aber vom Gesamtbild, finde ich dass er an die anderen nicht ankommt.
Er supportet zwar - aber nicht so gravierend wie die anderen. Anregen, Widerstände, Auren, Buffs, Decursing, etc pp - ich mag Priester, ich nehm sie auch gern mit. Aber wenn andere Healer da sind, freu ich mich noch nen Ast mehr ab :/

Um aus dem Priester tatsächlich das meiste rauszuholen, muss er - meiner Meinung nach - einfach ein guter Shadow sein :-//

Disziplinpriester finden in 25ern einen riesengroßen und heiß begehrten Platz.
Aber für Heroics, 10er oder Trashinstanzen wie Naxx.. auch gut - aber nicht so toll wie die anderen :-/


----------



## Funteremanholy (31. August 2009)

ein diszi kommt aber einfach nicht an einen holy ran der große Heilung geskillt hat.
Der heilt fast viel wie ein Pala und kann dann noch die schadenabsorbierungfähigkeiten.
Er kann das Team aus Pala und diszi locker ersetzten^^


----------



## Stoic (31. August 2009)

Khaosgöttin schrieb:


> Mit zwei *guten *Diszis, *die ihre Fähigkeiten kennen und einsetzen*, eben auch im Grp-Heal: ja



Genau das ist der Punkt warum PewPew... meint sie sind unauffällig ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich kenne wenig gute 

Ein schlecht gespielter und schlecht equippter Holy ist halt einfach besser wie ein schlecht gespielter Disci ... und genau das ist der Punkt ... 

Jede Heil Klasse die schlecht gespielt wird ... ist stärker wie ein schlecht gespielter Disci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn der Disci noch schlecht equipped ist ... z.B. crit werte unter ... 25 holy crit ... na dann ... gute nacht. Und die meisten spielen halt einfach Mittelmäßig oder Schlecht.


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> und kann dann noch die schadenabsorbierungfähigkeiten.



Schmerzunterdrückung is im Diszibaum ganz unten.


----------



## landogarner (31. August 2009)

Also ich kann das Prob hier nicht nachvollziehen, was du sagst ist, dass der Krieger seinen festen Stand verliert und andere Klassen es beim Tanken leichter haben. Ich selbst spiele nen Prot Pala und kann dir aus Erfahrung sagen, dass viele auch weiterhin lieber nen Krieger als Pala-Tank mitnehmen. Indes ist es unsinnig zu bemängeln, dass eine Klasse sich vom benötigten "skill" her verändert, wenn der Krieger das jetzt tut, dann tut es es immer noch später als alle Jäger die nach BC auf SV umskillen mussten und sich auch erst mal mit aufwändigeren Rotas beschäftigen mussten, das Magierproblem besteht für diese übrigens auch, wenn nicht schlimmer; CC braucht man grad nicht, und Jäger-CC ist noch um einiges schlechter als die von Magiern. Das Heilpaladine Priestern vorgezogen werden halte ich persönlich für ein Gerücht. Wenn diese mal vorgezogen werden, dann vielleicht weil es an einem MT Heiler mangelt, ich persönlcih kenne eher die Situation in der kein Pala mitgenommen wird weil schon einer in der Grp ist, bei nem Priest wäre mir das noch nie untergekommen.


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> was verstehst du an meiner aussage nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich hab nachgefragt weil es mir unglaubwürdig vorkommt das ihr pdk mit nur 2 healern macht, wenn diese beiden auch noch dazu discis sind.
also 1ter boss, ok, sollte net so das prob sein, schilden healn, schilden healn.
die 2 würmer, schon ein bissal schwerer, wegen den feuerdebuff wenn den die meeles abkriegen könnt ihr au revoir sagen, weil den grp schaden schafft kein disci
3te boss -> freeloot

der dämon is auch eher unwarscheinlich weil da ebenfalls sehr viel grp schaden kommt und bei diesen boss seits ihr dann auch meiner meinung nach auch net weiter gekommen weil das 2 singeltarget healer net zusammen bekommen

pvp boss --> wär sicher lustig

val´kyrtussis --> freeloot

greez


----------



## Khaosgöttin (31. August 2009)

Glaub ihr redet teilweise einfach von - net bös gemeint - schlechten und / oder unerfahrenen Diszis... wird der gut gespielt steckt er von der Leistung (und damit mein ich nicht nur die HpS, sondern das Gesamtbild) jeden anderen Heiler in die Tasche, genauso wie jede andere wirklich gut gespielte Klasse das auch kann. Er steht anderen Klassen in keiner Weise nach, und das ist kein Gelaber sondern meine Erfahrung aus Endcontent-Raids. Hero-Inis, 10er (auch als Gruppenheiler, notfalls) und 25er sind jedenfalls absolut kein Problem wenn man die Klasse gut beherrscht. Es ist manchmal herausfordernder, aber ist das schlimm? Ist das ein Zeichen für eine "schlechtere" Klasse?


----------



## Stoic (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> So wie ich den Disci kenne (und ich war von BC bis ~2 Monate nach WotLk Disci/Holy), ist er der Perfekte Healer für die Arena und fürs BG.


kommt mittlerweile auf das bracket an und schwer auf die gegner .... und auf die eigene gruppenzusammensetzung ... 




> Der Disci ist ein guter .. wie soll ichs nennen .. Tanksupporter.
> Als MT-Heiler find ich den Paladin tausend mal besser :-/ am effektivsten natürlich wenn ihm ein Disci den Rücken stärkt.
> 
> *Aber wie oft braucht ihr wirklich Schmerzunterdrückung etc?*
> ...


wir hatten im 25 pdk 2 stück dabei und haben die Northrend Beasts geschafft mit dem letzten der 3 ... 6mal enrage ... gut es haben noch 4 leute gelebt ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber einer der 2 discis war einer der 4


----------



## Ixidus (31. August 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> ein diszi kommt aber einfach nicht an einen holy ran der große Heilung geskillt hat.
> Der heilt fast viel wie ein Pala und kann dann noch die schadenabsorbierungfähigkeiten.
> Er kann das Team aus Pala und diszi locker ersetzten^^



made my day


----------



## n.bek. (31. August 2009)

ich würde sagen, der magier ist in raids bzw gruppen immer noch recht gerne gesehen, gerade in naxx an den stellen mit diesen blubberblassen ist der blizzard eines frostmagiers meines erachtens durch nichts! zu ersetzen.
zu den anderen vom te erwähnten phänomenen möchte ich mal nicht so arg viel sagen, da ich mich meist in gruppen mit schutzpalas als tank wiedergefunden habe, und mit diesen teilweise sehr zufrieden war. was die heals angeht, nun ja mir sind priester und druiden als heiler am liebsten. wobei der dudu gerade für nahkämpfer sehr gute buffs liefert. aber deutlich mehr ausdauer ist gewiss auch nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Stoic (31. August 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> ich hab nachgefragt weil es mir unglaubwürdig vorkommt das ihr pdk mit nur 2 healern macht, wenn diese beiden auch noch dazu discis sind.
> also 1ter boss, ok, sollte net so das prob sein, schilden healn, schilden healn.
> *die 2 würmer, schon ein bissal schwerer, wegen den feuerdebuff wenn den die meeles abkriegen könnt ihr au revoir sagen, weil den grp schaden schafft kein disci*
> 3te boss -> freeloot
> ...


1er boss ... perfekt für massiven burst .... 

2 tanks + 2 schurken(mantel der schatten) ... rest war fern dd ... wurde problemlos gehealt .... 


beim 3en boss hat einer der beiden ... mass dispelled + bissl geheilt der andere die gruppe geheilt
besonders mass dispel von gottesschild war sehr hilfreich ...

die valkyren ... waren eigentlich nur zeitaufwand da ist ja eh kaum heal notwendig es sei denn ... man läuft mit der falschen polung in zuviele wolken und dann burstet der diszi auch jeden wieder auf full life ....


edit: 2er boss .... wir hatten mages dabei ... und die leute haben den boss .... decursed ... also war kettenblitz ... für die tonne ... jeder teufelsfeuerball wurde unterbrochen .... und die viecher lagen so wie es sein muss 3sek nach erscheinen im sand ...


----------



## Funteremanholy (31. August 2009)

Ixidus schrieb:


> made my day



kannst du auch wie ein normaler Mensch reden?


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

Khaosgöttin schrieb:


> Glaub ihr redet teilweise einfach von - net bös gemeint - schlechten und / oder unerfahrenen Diszis... wird der gut gespielt steckt er von der Leistung (und damit mein ich nicht nur die HpS, sondern das Gesamtbild) jeden anderen Heiler in die Tasche, genauso wie jede andere wirklich gut gespielte Klasse das auch kann. Er steht anderen Klassen in keiner Weise nach, und das ist kein Gelaber sondern meine Erfahrung aus Endcontent-Raids. Hero-Inis, 10er (auch als Gruppenheiler, notfalls) und 25er sind jedenfalls absolut kein Problem wenn man die Klasse gut beherrscht. Es ist manchmal herausfordernder, aber ist das schlimm? Ist das ein Zeichen für eine "schlechtere" Klasse?



ich mein nicht das discis scheiße sind, aber jede heal klasse bzw jeder heal skill hat seine vorteile und nachteile und ein disci ist ein vollwertiger heiler, da zweifelt eh keiner dran, aber eben nur an singel targets, ja er kann schilden (gott sei dank^^), weil diese nette fähigkeit es den restlichen healern einfacher macht, aber wenn es nur um grp heal geht (sie pdc 10er) diesen raid kann man meiner meinung nach nicht mit 2 discis machen, weil da einfach der grp heal wegfällt

greez


----------



## Thory79 (31. August 2009)

n.bek. schrieb:


> ich würde sagen, der magier ist in raids bzw gruppen immer noch recht gerne gesehen, gerade in naxx an den stellen mit diesen blubberblassen ist der blizzard eines frostmagiers meines erachtens durch nichts! zu ersetzen.
> zu den anderen vom te erwähnten phänomenen möchte ich mal nicht so arg viel sagen, da ich mich meist in gruppen mit schutzpalas als tank wiedergefunden habe, und mit diesen teilweise sehr zufrieden war. was die heals angeht, nun ja mir sind priester und druiden als heiler am liebsten. wobei der dudu gerade für nahkämpfer sehr gute buffs liefert. aber deutlich mehr ausdauer ist gewiss auch nicht zu verachten.



Wohl noch keinen Schatti dabei gehabt der Gedankenexplosion angeworfen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn wenn der Shadow eins richtig kann, dann ist es bomben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ixidus (31. August 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> kannst du auch wie ein normaler Mensch reden?



auf deutsch: du hast keine ahnung


----------



## Stoic (31. August 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> ich mein nicht das discis scheiße sind, aber jede heal klasse bzw jeder heal skill hat seine vorteile und nachteile und ein disci ist ein vollwertiger heiler, da zweifelt eh keiner dran, aber eben nur an singel targets, ja er kann schilden (gott sei dank^^), weil diese nette fähigkeit es den restlichen healern einfacher macht, aber wenn es nur um grp heal geht (sie pdc 10er) diesen raid kann man meiner meinung nach nicht mit 2 discis machen, weil da einfach der grp heal wegfällt
> 
> greez


btw um deine welt noch komplett ins wanken zu bringen ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir haben auch ignis, klingenschuppe, thorim, der eiserne rat mit 2 discis letzte woche gemacht in uld10


----------



## Sch1llman (31. August 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> ich mein nicht das discis scheiße sind, aber jede heal klasse bzw jeder heal skill hat seine vorteile und nachteile und ein disci ist ein vollwertiger heiler, da zweifelt eh keiner dran, aber eben nur an singel targets, ja er kann schilden (gott sei dank^^), weil diese nette fähigkeit es den restlichen healern einfacher macht, aber wenn es nur um grp heal geht (sie pdc 10er) diesen raid kann man meiner meinung nach nicht mit 2 discis machen, weil da einfach der grp heal wegfällt
> 
> greez



Bist du Heiler? Bist du Diszi? Denkst du wirklich, du kannst einen Diszi einschätzen? Nein? Gut, dann lass bitte solche schwachsinnigen Kommentare.


----------



## Stoic (31. August 2009)

er spielt nen disci und nen baum hat er vorher gesagt ....


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

Sch1llman schrieb:


> Bist du Heiler? Bist du Diszi? Denkst du wirklich, du kannst einen Diszi einschätzen? Nein? Gut, dann lass bitte solche schwachsinnigen Kommentare.



ja, ja, ja ty stoic xD
alter, bin baum, weiters hab ich nen disci/shadow (auch wenn er mein pvp char is weiß ich wie man healt, und ja ich weiß auch das ein großer unterschied zwischen pve und pvp is)
erst lesen, dann denken, dann schreiben ftw

greez


----------



## Khaosgöttin (31. August 2009)

Na ja, aber offenbar KANN man diesen Raid eben doch mit 2 Diszis machen^^ Man KANN als Diszi auch durchaus ne Gruppe heilen - ja, ist nicht das wofür er gedacht ist, aber wenn nunmal nur 2 Diszis im Raid sind muss es halt gehen. Gerade im 10er, wo man den gesamten Raid mit 2xPoH heilen kann, ist das durchaus machbar. Find das immer lustig wenn hier Leute von ihren Erfahrungen berichten und andere dann einfach sagen "das geht gar nicht". Na ja, wirds wohl, sonst würden wir das ja kaum behaupten...


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> btw um deine welt noch komplett ins wanken zu bringen ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



okok xD
das hast du geschafft, schick mir doch pls den arsenal link der discis ^^ dann sag ich unseren die solln mal mit denen reden, vll können die sich was abschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich vll auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

greez


----------



## WeRkO (31. August 2009)

Bzgl des Priesters - wie du schon richtig schreibst, ist es auf *eurem* Server so. Bei uns aufm Server ist man für jeden Holy / Disci Priest dankbar, nicht zuletzt wegen der Buffs. Gleiche gilt für den Mage - bis auf unsere Schurken / Warlocks kommt im Raid kaum einer an unsere Mages ran, von daher kann ich den Punkt nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

hehe, hab net gesagt das es net geht ^^ hab gesagt das es schwer ist/das ich es mir net vorstellen kann ^^
und du hast vll recht und ich kenne nur unfähige discis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(disci ftw?? xD)

greez von nem pornbaum ;P


----------



## computerblicker (31. August 2009)

Huhu ich möcht fix Stellung nehmen zum Holypriest + PdC HC. (Geht eigentlich an das Bäumchen der hier meint er wär der beste überhaupt) Edit: PewPewPew, dich meine ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es gibt ja wohl KEINE einfachere Instanz wie PdC als Holy.
Ich selbst spiele einen und beim schwarzen Ritter musste echt einfach nur GdH spammen, ganz einfach.
Wenn die Gruppe stirbt ist der Priester zu schlecht.
Manaprobleme hab ich keine, anfang der 2. Phase Schattengeist raus um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen und mit 70% Mana aus dem Kampf zu verschwinden.

Ach ja, jetz kommt mir nicht mit "Das kann garnet sein"
Wenn ihr DMG Krücken dabei habt is jeder Heiler iwann oom und dann wars das sowieso.

Btw:
Ich stell mir den Boss in Naxx mit dem Zeitfenster zum Healen mit Bäumchen recht amüsant vor.
Da kommt ja mal noch weniger wie nix rüber oder?
Nein das soll kein Flame sein, ich frag mich das grad wirklich.

Btw2:
Kommt natürlich immer aufn Skill an, ich schreib das einfach immer wieder dazu. Sonst wird man hier ja schneller zerfetzt als man lesen kann.


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

computerblicker schrieb:


> Btw:
> Ich stell mir den Boss in Naxx mit dem Zeitfenster zum Healen mit Bäumchen recht amüsant vor.



gleich viel wie beim Priest.
Mit Gelassenheit, Pflege oder Nachwachsen. Im richtigen Moment gecastet heilt das genug.
Btw.. ganz ehrlich.. willst du jetzt die Fähigkeiten des Priesters auf Loatheb messen?

Loatheb geht sogar ohne Heal. Sein wir uns mal ehrlich.


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Bzgl des Priesters - wie du schon richtig schreibst, ist es auf *eurem* Server so. Bei uns aufm Server ist man für jeden Holy / Disci Priest dankbar, nicht zuletzt wegen der Buffs. Gleiche gilt für den Mage - bis auf unsere Schurken / Warlocks kommt im Raid kaum einer an unsere Mages ran, von daher kann ich den Punkt nicht nachvollziehen.



also das mit den dd klassen kenn ich auch net, ich kenn 2 schurken die alle, aber wirklich alle im dd abziehen und von magiern oder wl brauchen wir eh net reden
also bei uns sind die ersten 5 immer schurken,wl,mage dann kommt knappt drauf ein feral dudu (der is ein leichter freak ^^ )
und dann ein shadow

also wir haben anscheinend nur ein brutales disci prob am server ^^

greez


----------



## Khaosgöttin (31. August 2009)

@ PewPew:



PewPewPew schrieb:


> diesen raid kann man meiner meinung nach nicht mit 2 discis machen, weil da einfach der grp heal wegfällt
> 
> greez



Hast du nie gesagt? Hmmm..^^

Find das immer süß dass es wirklich Leute gibt die meinen dass bei Diszis der Groupheal "wegfällt"... wow, wie hab ich damals nur die Hero-Inis bestritten und den ganzen anderen Mist...?
Ja, wir sind da schwächer drin, aber es GEHT. Glaubts uns bitte einfach. Es ist wirklich so.


----------



## Sch1llman (31. August 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> ja, ja, ja ty stoic xD
> alter, bin baum, weiters hab ich nen disci/shadow (auch wenn er mein pvp char is weiß ich wie man healt, und ja ich weiß auch das ein großer unterschied zwischen pve und pvp is)
> erst lesen, dann denken, dann schreiben ftw
> 
> greez


Dann hast du halt nen Twink Diszi (habe ich auch), weißt aber nicht, was er kann... bzw. kannst es nicht umsetzen. z.B. scheints du nicht zu wissen, dass auch ein Diszi zur Not Gebet der Heilung benutzen kann, dass Gebet der Besserung auch als Diszi benutzt wird und dass Schilde auch auf die Gruppe gehen (obwohl sich in diesem Punkt 2 Diszis natürlich behindern können). Wenn sich der Rest der Gruppe nicht ganz blöde anstellt, sind alle PdK bosse mit 2 Diszis locker machbar.


----------



## dragon1 (31. August 2009)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Hä. Verstehe ich nicht.


war doch nur ein ueberzogener vorurteil^^


----------



## computerblicker (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> gleich viel wie beim Priest.
> Mit Gelassenheit, Pflege oder Nachwachsen. Im richtigen Moment gecastet heilt das genug.
> Btw.. ganz ehrlich.. willst du jetzt die Fähigkeiten des Priesters auf Loatheb messen?
> 
> Loatheb geht sogar ohne Heal. Sein wir uns mal ehrlich.


Nein will ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wollts einfach mal wissen, bin nicht mit vielen Bäumchen unterwegs.

Ach ja, es is selten auf buffed.de das ein Thread soviele Seiten bekommt ohne das ein Mod reinspringen und verwarnungen verteilen muss. Ich hoffe das bleibt so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eryas (31. August 2009)

Krieger sind meiner Meinung nach immer noch die besten Tanks.
Was den Dmg angeht, da sind einige Klassen doch besser geworden.
Man kann halt nicht alles können (ausser Palas und Dudus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Priester heilen immer noch gut genug. 
Die können locker mit den Anderen mithalten.

Und Magier...  eigentlich sollten die zusammen mit wl, rouge und hunter an 
der Spitze der Schadensverursacher stehen, aber die haben ja zurzeit 
oft mal die DKs und Palas inne.

mfg Eryas


----------



## WeRkO (31. August 2009)

Eryas schrieb:


> oft mal die DKs und Palas inne.



Solche Aussagen kommen von den Leuten, welche nicht aktiv raiden, bzw. in Raids sind in denen die Mages / WLs / Rogues ihre Klasse nicht wirklich behersrchen.


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

computerblicker schrieb:


> Huhu ich möcht fix Stellung nehmen zum Holypriest + PdC HC. (Geht eigentlich an das Bäumchen der hier meint er wär der beste überhaupt) Edit: PewPewPew, dich meine ich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



echt? boah bist du geil
toll, ich hab nur gmeint das es genug leute (auch mit gutem equip) gibt die das net zusammen bringen, weil 1. holy genervt wurde 2. vll net so ein Imbamegaultraroxxor wie du sind 

2tens. (der naxx teil) wieder mal das üblich wenn man keine ahnung hat dann,... mmmmmh, bei dem boss, mmmh was mach ich da bloß? mmmh? ich hotte jeden mit vj und nachwachsen durch, weiters haben wir bl was ne geile endheilung hat, weiters haben wir wildwuchs und dann noch tataaaaa rasche heilung für den tank und ja selbst bei dem boss is ein bäumchen net viel schlechter als ne andere healklasse wenn man weiß wie, denn wenn in dem kurzen zeitfenster alle hotts 1 mal (manche sogar 2 mal + endheilung wenn man die gut timed) ticken dann hab ich da auch kein prob.
und wenn du dir jetzt genau diesen boss aussuchst wo ich als baum nen nachteil habe, wie schauts dann beim dancer aus? pew, da sind wir bäume wieder klar vom vorteil, was machst du als holy da?? was castest du die ganze zeit wenn du leute dabei hast die failen? 
also mimimi 

greez


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen kommen von den Leuten, welche nicht aktiv raiden, bzw. in Raids sind in denen die Mages / WLs / Rogues ihre Klasse nicht wirklich behersrchen.



Jein

Ich spiel mit Leuten zusammen die schon seit Jahren ihre Klasse spielen :-/
Und jede Klasse entwickelt sich anders.

Wo ich mit T7 raidbuffed meine 4k dps schaffe, schaffen gleich equipte Magier das nicht.
Dafür, wenn ich mit T8/T9 rumgurke, komm ich vllt auf meine 6k dps - wo Magier mit dem selben Equip auf 6,5-8k dps kommen.

Zumindest via PTR hab ich das so bemerkt.

Also im Grunde genommen ist der Mage ein starker DD'ler wenn er in ner sehr guten Gilde und im Highend-Content tätig ist.

Aber im ich sag jetz mal "einfachen Raidbereich" iser eher so ein durchschnittliches Schadenswirkerlein :}


----------



## Frostbeule16 (31. August 2009)

Ich spiele Krieger und sehe nicht die Schwierigkeit darin, als fury seine CD's auf cd zu halten und heldenhafter stoß zu spammen... 
als ms im pvp hast mehr zu tun , wohl wahr... PvP ist aber eh seine Sache für sich...

Genauso der beliebte Faceroll DK macht mit guten Skillungen auch erst dmg bei einer Rota ... nicht sinnlos drauf rumzuhacken...


----------



## n.bek. (31. August 2009)

Thory79 schrieb:


> Wohl noch keinen Schatti dabei gehabt der Gedankenexplosion angeworfen hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mich mit dem Schattenpriester bislang unzureichend beschäftigt habe, dennoch finde ich halt den frostmage zum bomben echt nicht schlecht.


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

Sch1llman schrieb:


> Dann hast du halt nen Twink Diszi (habe ich auch), weißt aber nicht, was er kann... bzw. kannst es nicht umsetzen. z.B. scheints du nicht zu wissen, dass auch ein Diszi zur Not Gebet der Heilung benutzen kann, dass Gebet der Besserung auch als Diszi benutzt wird und dass Schilde auch auf die Gruppe gehen (obwohl sich in diesem Punkt 2 Diszis natürlich behindern können). Wenn sich der Rest der Gruppe nicht ganz blöde anstellt, sind alle PdK bosse mit 2 Diszis locker machbar.



mimimi, mein disci --> pvp twink --> arena 2v2 team --> kann man net "grp" schaden nennen --> als disci net so die raidheilerfahrung --> nur das gesagt was ich mir durch die arena in den sinn gekommen ist --> sry wenn´s net richtig war und sich jetzt manche von grund auf beleidigt fühlen --> was willst du eigentlich von mir ?

greez


----------



## Funteremanholy (31. August 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> echt? boah bist du geil
> toll, ich hab nur gmeint das es genug leute (auch mit gutem equip) gibt die das net zusammen bringen, weil 1. holy genervt wurde 2. vll net so ein Imbamegaultraroxxor wie du sind
> 
> 2tens. (der naxx teil) wieder mal das üblich wenn man keine ahnung hat dann,... mmmmmh, bei dem boss, mmmh was mach ich da bloß? mmmh? ich hotte jeden mit vj und nachwachsen durch, weiters haben wir bl was ne geile endheilung hat, weiters haben wir wildwuchs und dann noch tataaaaa rasche heilung für den tank und ja selbst bei dem boss is ein bäumchen net viel schlechter als ne andere healklasse wenn man weiß wie, denn wenn in dem kurzen zeitfenster alle hotts 1 mal (manche sogar 2 mal + endheilung wenn man die gut timed) ticken dann hab ich da auch kein prob.
> ...



ein bischen netter könntest du sein du musst ja nicht gleich so übertreiben auch wenn du wahrscheinlich skill hast.
Ein bischen weniger taha übertreibung sonst endet das hier im geflame ich sehe es schon kommen


----------



## WeRkO (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Jein
> 
> Ich spiel mit Leuten zusammen die schon seit Jahren ihre Klasse spielen :-/
> Und jede Klasse entwickelt sich anders.



Stimmt, und trotzdem gibt es Leute die ihre Klasse seit Classic zocken und immernoch keine Ahnung haben. Genau so kenn ich Schurken welche erst seit WotLK spieln und trotzdem TOP Dmg machen.



> Wo ich mit T7 raidbuffed meine 4k dps schaffe, schaffen gleich equipte Magier das nicht.
> Dafür, wenn ich mit T8/T9 rumgurke, komm ich vllt auf meine 6k dps - wo Magier mit dem selben Equip auf 6,5-8k dps kommen.


Hier scheiden sich wohl die Geister. Als unsere Gilde mit Ulduar begonnen hat (kurze Zeit nach 3.1) waren unsere Mages und Schurken  (besonders letztere) ganz weit oben aufm Dmg Meter.




> Aber im ich sag jetz mal "einfachen Raidbereich" iser eher so ein durchschnittliches Schadenswirkerlein :}



Einfacher Raidbereich ist für mich PDK 25, für dich evtl was anderes, definiere einfach doch bitte mal für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kugelhagel (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Der Priester seit Integration des Bäumchens/Strongpalas*
> 
> Der Priester, wer schon vom Namen her mit Heilung in Verbindung gebracht wird - hat im Laufe der Zeit ebenfalls Narben abbekommen. Wo Druiden mittlerweile die Supporter und Gruppenheiler schlechthin sind und Paladine Healcrits jenseits allen Vorstellungen haben, kann ein Priester zwar richtig toll heilen - hat aber von den Möglichkeiten her deutlich weniger zu bieten als andere Healklassen.
> 
> ...



Tud mir Leid, aber als Priester werde ich immer sehr gerne mitgenommen. Oder vielleicht liegt es daran dass ich Heileer bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Jedenfalls hab ich keine Probleme was das heilen angeht, sei es uldu25er oder PDK10/25er.
MfG


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Einfacher Raidbereich ist für mich PDK 25, für dich evtl was anderes, definiere einfach doch bitte mal für mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is mir noch spanisch :]
Ich war die letzten 3 Wochen im Urlaub, somit hab ich die Ini noch nicht betreten. Hehe

Einfacher Raidbereich is für mich Naxx10 & 25, Sartharion +1 Add 10+25, Archa/Ema 10+25, Maly 10+25 und eventuell noch Sartharion 2 Adds mit 25 Leuten. (:

Und Ulduar ohne hardmodes die ersten paar Bosse.


----------



## PewPewPew (31. August 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> ein bischen netter könntest du sein du musst ja nicht gleich so übertreiben auch wenn du wahrscheinlich skill hast.
> Ein bischen weniger taha übertreibung sonst endet das hier im geflame ich sehe es schon kommen



ja sry, lol, gut, auch wenn ihr in ein paar(vielen) teilen von disci sicher recht habt braucht mir der typ beim healn sicher nix erklären.(Sch1llman oder wie der heißt ^^ )
und jaaa, bevor jetzt wieder von jemanden ein kommen kommt der nur die letzten 2 seiten gelesen hat, ich spiele nen priest aber nur(wirklich nur) im pvp, und da ist es mir eben so aufgefallen.
und es ist ein diskussions-treat wo jeder seine meinung posten kann, auch wenn sie wie meine 5-6 meldungen über nen disci vll schwachsinn waren, aber tataaa, bin von 2 anderen forenbenutzern drüber aufgeklärt worden die sicherlich ihren disci besser spielen und wenn die das so sagen wird es mir beim priest einfach nur an skill fehlen um an ihre leistungen ran zu kommen und das is das schöne dran, ich werd mich mal mit disci pve befassen, weil das anscheinend doch um einiges lustiger ist als ich mir gedacht habe

aber hab null bock mir von irgend nen typen meinen main erklären zu lassen der net a mal die klasse spielt 

greez


----------



## Funteremanholy (31. August 2009)

Sch1llman schrieb:


> Bist du Heiler? Bist du Diszi? Denkst du wirklich, du kannst einen Diszi einschätzen? Nein? Gut, dann lass bitte solche schwachsinnigen Kommentare.



Ja kann er.
Sagen wir es einfach so.
Es ist möglich mit 2 diszi 10er zu heilen. Aber andere Klasse haben es da einfach leichter.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (31. August 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> und das is das schöne dran, ich werd mich mal mit disci pve befassen, weil das anscheinend doch um einiges lustiger ist als ich mir gedacht habe






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mach das - ist ne spannende Sache, und wenn man erstmal raus hat was man so alles zünden kann wenns drauf ankommt macht es auch ne Menge Spaß^^


----------



## Funteremanholy (31. August 2009)

warum schreibt hier denn keiner mehr was?
Kommt Leute labert mal


----------



## dragon1 (31. August 2009)

Tja so ist das leben, manchmal schwimmt man ganz oben und manchmal sinkt man wie ein Stein.


----------



## SeelenGeist (31. August 2009)

Nunja, aller spätestens wird sich mit dem neuen Addon (ja, auch wenn es noch dauert) etwas geschehen. 
Auch wenn es nur die Talente überarbeitet werden (kommen neue hinzu usw.) und es gibt eine große vielzahl an Ändernungen.
Zurzeit ist, finde ich, ein ewiges hin und her = mittel - schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funteremanholy (1. September 2009)

Zum Thema gruppenheal ein toller vergleich:
Gestern Maly10er getryt mit random.
Ich als gruppenheal keiner geht tod bis phase3 ich hab zwar manaprob aber halte alle am Leben.
Schaffe es mit blitzheilung spammen.
Wurde leider abgebrochen weil mir in Phase 3 gewipt sind dann musste Leute weg naja kennt man ja.
Heute Maly10er versucht. Ich tankheal und ein dudu macht gruppenheal.
ständig sind leute kurz davor zu sterben ich muss mit blitzheilung mithelfen. gehe ende phase 1 oom. 
haben es aber noch geschafft mit ein paar toten. Meinem tank ging es gut.

Soviel zum Thema druiden sind imba im gruppenheal. Es kommt halt viel mehr auf denn Spieler drauf an.
Wenn der nur hots spammt und nicht mehr zwischendurch pflege auf einzelne dann bringt seine Imbaness ihm auch nix.


----------



## Dalfi (1. September 2009)

Hab mir jetzt nich alles reingezogen, aber ich hab Holy Priester von 1 bis 80 immer Holy fast nur über Ini gelevelt. Hat mir immer Spaß gemacht und besonders wenn der Tank im TS schon Scheiße gebrüllt hat weil er dachte er ist hin und dann erst gemerkt hat das im letzten Moment noch der SG raus war und er immer noch steht. ^^

Hab mir dann ne Eule gezüchtet und mit Dual-Spec dann mal Baum getestet - ging gar nicht am Anfang, aber mittlerweile macht mir das Bäumchen fast mehr Spaß als mein Priester. Denke ich kann mit beiden ganz passabel Heilen, sind ja nur Twinks. Für Naxx, Ema, Obsi, Maly 10 / 25 reicht es locker. in Ulduar mit beiden schon mal gewesen, aber da geht dem Priester immer der Saft aus - keine Ahnung warum vermute Equip.

Will damit nur sagen es gibt nicht die Heil Klasse - hab mit Baum auch schon MT-Heiler Ema 25 gemacht und war nicht schlechter als beim Priester - lediglich mehr Overheal - kann dem Tank ja nicht noch damit Stressen gefälligst die Hots weg zu klicken wenn er voll geheilt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zur Tank Diskussion sage ich nur - Ist mir wayne- solange er die Aggro von meinem Hexer halten kann (na ja zumindestens fast reicht mir auch) und mich nicht zu Heilungen zwingt die meinen Manapool innerhalb von 3 TrashGrps aufbrauchen wenn ich als Baum oder Priester mit bin.

Hatte schon von jeder Sorte gute und schlechte. Skill > Klasse um längen.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (1. September 2009)

Also als Pala Gruppen heilen? Mag ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funteremanholy (1. September 2009)

Dalfi schrieb:


> Will damit nur sagen es gibt nicht die Heil Klasse - hab mit Baum auch schon MT-Heiler Ema 25 gemacht und war nicht schlechter als beim Priester - lediglich mehr Overheal - kann dem Tank ja nicht noch damit Stressen gefälligst die Hots weg zu klicken wenn er voll geheilt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Bäume können super Mtheiler sind.
Zum Thema Ema und Bäume gibt es eine schöne Geschichte von mir.
Ich (Holy) werde eingeladen zu ema10er 
zwei heiler sind im Raid ich und ein Baum.
Ich mach Sectank und der Baum mt .
Gruppen macht er hots und ich spamm heilkreis zur not oder helfe mit blitzheilung aus.

Vor dem Fight wispert mich der dudu an ob ich ab und zu eine heilung mit auf dem mt machen könnte.
Der fight fängt an ich freundlich wie ich bin heile dem mt mit.
Was folgt mein Tank geht auf 25% aber mein Reaktionsvermögen rettet ihn vor dem tod.
Fight geht weiter immer wieder hat der dudu probs darum heile ich ab und zu mt.
ein wenig später: ich bin oom weil ich dem Baum helfen musste zum glück lag ema in dem moment.
Der Baum hatte noch 30% Mana 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja passt eigentlich nicht zu thema aber wollte ich mal schreiben


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> Ich als gruppenheal keiner geht tod bis phase3 ich hab zwar manaprob aber halte alle am Leben.
> Schaffe es mit blitzheilung spammen.
> 
> ein dudu macht gruppenheal.
> ...



GZ! Du bist Gott.

Nein, jetzt ganz im Ernst - bei Maly10 ises mir Jacke wie Hose welche 2 Healer ich mit hab. Wenns einer davon schafft dass jemand aus der Gruppe stirbt (außer bei Phase 3 weil das jedermanns eigenes Bier ist) dann macht er seine Sache falsch.

Ganz ehrlich.. Malygos braucht ja mal fast überhaupt kein Heal oder? Oo
Erste Phase -> solln die DD's die funken down machn, sonst sindse selber Schuld.
Flüge in der ersten Phase -> überlebt jeder auch in der Luft wenn die Heiler vorher alles gut gemacht habn.

Zweite Phase. -> komplette Regphase weil die Schwebearkanisten ja mal gar keinen Schaden machen. Wer nicht im Kreis steht bekommt auch keinen Heal.

Dritte Phase -> hat gar nix mehr mit Heal zutun.
__

Sehr, sehr schlechter Vergleich.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> Bäume können super Mtheiler sind.



/sign
Wer was anderes behauptet spielt keinen Druiden oder spielt ihn falsch.
Sie sind zwar nicht so tolle wie Palas, aber nen MT heilt ein Dudu genauso.



> Vor dem Fight wispert mich der dudu an ob ich ab und zu eine heilung mit auf dem mt machen könnte.
> ...
> ein wenig später: ich bin oom weil ich dem Baum helfen musste zum glück lag ema in dem moment.
> Der Baum hatte noch 30% Mana
> ...



Der Druide beherrschte seine Klasse nicht (:
Druiden sind nicht die besten MT-Heiler, aber bei Ema hält ein schlichtweg T7-mäßig equipter Baum den locker hoch.


----------



## rengaw6 (1. September 2009)

> Bäume können super Mtheiler sind.
> Zum Thema Ema und Bäume gibt es eine schöne Geschichte von mir.
> Ich (Holy) werde eingeladen zu ema10er
> zwei heiler sind im Raid ich und ein Baum.
> ...



Ach das erinnert mich auch an was, ebenfalls Ema!

10er, full T-8 Prister und ich kleines Bäumchen (frisch 2 T-7 Teile!)

Zum Schluss sah es so aus das der Priester an die 30% overheal hatte und ich an effektiver heilung über 60% hatte.

Das hat mir mal wieder bewiesen das skill einfach alles is! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPewPew (1. September 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> Bäume können super Mtheiler sind.
> Zum Thema Ema und Bäume gibt es eine schöne Geschichte von mir.
> Ich (Holy) werde eingeladen zu ema10er
> zwei heiler sind im Raid ich und ein Baum.
> ...



ich glaub du magst den regenwald net oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na ganz ehrlich, was wir beim disci(hab das scho getestet, is für mich noch stressig, aber schilden rockt xD ) scho bemängelt haben kommt es sehr auf das klassenverständnis an/skill. zB bei maly, ka, sag ich nur kackboon dudu ^^ sry, aber wenn die hotts net reichen die grp am leben zu erhalten dann rennt was falsch
ema dito, hatte mal das tolle erlebniss das sich ein priest-healer (scho wieder ^^) in der nova steht und pewpew weg war(war die erste nova) und was mach ich als dudu? hotten und das wars, ema healst scho easy solo, weil die grp heal ich mit wildwuchs, und die tanks kriegen gott sei dank immer abwechselnd nen großen schaden rein, und wenns knapp wird kann ich mich mit schnelligkeit der natur und rasche heilung retten
also zusammenfassend kommen wir wieder auf den punkt über den wir scho seit gestern reden ^^
healer = gute ---> skill
healer = scheiße ---> kein skill
es kommt echt net auf die klasse an, weil auch wenn eine klasse bei dem und dem boss besser geeignet ist, macht die andere klasse das mit skill und bosskenntnissen weg
also merkt euch nur 1, bäume sind geiler weil wir den imab porno style haben, vom healn her sind wir momentan noch einigermaßen gleich+

greez und guten morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rengaw6 (1. September 2009)

> sign
> Wer was anderes behauptet spielt keinen Druiden oder spielt ihn falsch.
> Sie sind zwar nicht so tolle wie Palas, aber nen MT heilt ein Dudu genauso.



Sry für doppelpost!

Sry aber nicht so tolle wie Palas? Was zur hölle bringt denn der gnze overheal? Wenn alle Hots aufm MT sind bracuhste nur noch bissl Pflege nachcasten. Wenns mal brenzlig wird ne Rasche heilung, und wenn der Sec sich was böses einfängt (welcher in der regel auch zugehottet ist) gibts en Schnelligkeit der Natur+Heilende Berührung.. so einfach is das...

So long bin arbeiten schönen Tag noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPewPew (1. September 2009)

und ajo ^^ 
baum mit 30% mana gibts seit dem patch nimma ^^ 3 min anregen!!!!
pewpewImbaRoXXorUltraLasergunShit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

greez


----------



## Domalias (1. September 2009)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> Gähhnnn.Diesmal ist der Thread von Ihr Super,den sie erstellt hat.Da ich meisst an ihre Sachen meckere.Aber weiter so...
> 
> ***DAUMEN HOCH***


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

rengaw6 schrieb:


> Sry aber nicht so tolle wie Palas? Was zur hölle bringt denn der gnze overheal? Wenn alle Hots aufm MT sind bracuhste nur noch bissl Pflege nachcasten. Wenns mal brenzlig wird ne Rasche heilung, und wenn der Sec sich was böses einfängt (welcher in der regel auch zugehottet ist) gibts en Schnelligkeit der Natur+Heilende Berührung.. so einfach is das...



(: Das ist eigentlich recht einfach erklärt.
Das HP-Volumen der MT's nimmt von Woche zu Woche zu.
ich hab letztens nen Bärdruiden mit 59k HP gesehen. Wenn der jetzt nen Fehler macht und mal richtig Schaden kassiert (nicht aus AoE raus, zuviele Mobs gepullt, etc etc) oder ein Boss getankt wird der ab und zu einfach höllischen Schaden raushaut - da kommt man mit Hots nicht mehr weit.
Man kann dann als Healdruide natürlich weiterhin die Hots laufen lassen, mit Nachwachsen und Rasche Heilung weitercasten und dann optional Heilende Berührung und Nachwachsen spamen.

Aber ein Healpala, der ab und zu seine 20k-Healcrits wirft, bzw ein Holypriest mit Schutzgeist - kann da deutlich mehr ausrichten (:

Der HP-Anteil steigt schneller als die Größe der Healcasts.
Deshalb sind Druiden zwar im Gruppenbereich Bombe - aber im MT-Bereich werden sie zurzeit schlechter.


----------



## PewPewPew (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> (: Das ist eigentlich recht einfach erklärt.
> Das HP-Volumen der MT's nimmt von Woche zu Woche zu.
> ich hab letztens nen Bärdruiden mit 59k HP gesehen. Wenn der jetzt nen Fehler macht und mal richtig Schaden kassiert (nicht aus AoE raus, zuviele Mobs gepullt, etc etc) oder ein Boss getankt wird der ab und zu einfach höllischen Schaden raushaut - da kommt man mit Hots nicht mehr weit.
> Man kann dann als Healdruide natürlich weiterhin die Hots laufen lassen, mit Nachwachsen und Rasche Heilung weitercasten und dann optional Heilende Berührung und Nachwachsen spamen.
> ...



net ganz richtig, blizz reagiert auch da drauf indem sie mit dem letzten patch pflege gebufft haben, selbst druiden machen jetzt mit pflege 15-19k crits, daher ist das mt healn deutlich einfacher geworden. und mit dem 4rer boni von t9 kann vj sogar critten und das wird den schaden den der dudu healt nochmals ordentlich puschen

greez


----------



## RexxoV (1. September 2009)

Ich bin ein Jäger aus leidenschaft.
und Dare me aber ich war erst seit anfangs bc dabei und damals waren jäger gern gesehen in raids aber jetz bekomm ich andauernd was an den kopf geworfen von wegen "nehme lieber was mit was dmg macht" oder "jäger? gehören die überhaupt noch zu den DD's?"

Der jäger, eine gute support und dmg-klasse hat seinen raidplatz verloren...


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> net ganz richtig, blizz reagiert auch da drauf indem sie mit dem letzten patch pflege gebufft haben, selbst druiden machen jetzt mit pflege 15-19k crits



Autsch Fettnäpfchen (:
Das hab ich leider noch nicht mitbekommen.
Meine alte Dudu liegt leider auf Eis, ich spiel mir grad die vierte hoch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann is der Druide ab dem letzten Patch wohl wieder ein Nonplusultra. Hehe


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> Der jäger, eine gute support und dmg-klasse hat seinen raidplatz verloren...



Hm.. der Jäger der bei Hakkar die Söhne pullt. Der Jäger der Magmadar aus dem Blutrausch rausschießt. Der Jäger der Geddon mit seinem Pet pullt. Der Jäger der in BwL die Mobs kitet. Der Jäger der Drakki in den Raum der Bestie zieht.

Der Jäger war wichtiger als jetzt, ja.
Aber Jäger sind immer noch gern gesehn weil sie unglaublich viel Schaden machen können.


----------



## RexxoV (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hm.. der Jäger der bei Hakkar die Söhne pullt. Der Jäger der Magmadar aus dem Blutrausch rausschießt. Der Jäger der Geddon mit seinem Pet pullt. Der Jäger der in BwL die Mobs kitet. Der Jäger der Drakki in den Raum der Bestie zieht.
> 
> Der Jäger war wichtiger als jetzt, ja.
> Aber Jäger sind immer noch gern gesehn weil sie unglaublich viel Schaden machen können.



Ja aber trozdem werden mir hexer und mages vorgezogen, besserer support(buffs, kekse, steinchen) und einfach höhrere DPS


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> Ja aber trozdem werden mir hexer und mages vorgezogen, besserer support(buffs, kekse, steinchen) und einfach höhrere DPS



kann ich nicht unterschreiben
unser Jäger war in Ulduar stets über Hexer und Mages. Der hat seine Klasse einfach übertrieben gut gespielt.

Und wie supportet ein hexer? ^^
Das Steinchen is irrelevant wenn ein Schami dabei ist. Und wer zu faul zum reinlaufen is soll besser gar nicht erst raiden gehn ;p Wer wegen dem Steinchen einen Hexer mitnimmt hat auch nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank.

Kekse? Wasser ftw? :}
Kekse kann man sich auch vom Mage seines Vertrauens herstelln lassn. Support is das auch keiner.
Und der Intbuff? Heutzutage wo Priester teilweise mit 28k Mana rumlaufen, Druiden gar nicht mehr oom gehn können etc -> is der Intbuff eigentlich auch kein wahrer Grund nen Mage mitzunehmen.

Zum Bomben sind die zwei natürlich absolute Sahne.


----------



## PewPewPew (1. September 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Jäger aus leidenschaft.
> und Dare me aber ich war erst seit anfangs bc dabei und damals waren jäger gern gesehen in raids aber jetz bekomm ich andauernd was an den kopf geworfen von wegen "nehme lieber was mit was dmg macht" oder "jäger? gehören die überhaupt noch zu den DD's?"
> 
> Der jäger, eine gute support und dmg-klasse hat seinen raidplatz verloren...



naja, da kann ich dir net so ganz folgen ^^
also bei uns im raid sind immer 2-3 hunter dabei, die jetzt vll net immer auf platz 1 von dmg stehen, aber dafür immer nen schönen schaden machen und mir persönlich sind hunter sehr sympatisch weil sie kaum aggro ziehen und fast keinen heal benötigen und uns healer vor adds die im raid amok rennen doch öfters den arsch retten (zB yoggi p1)
greez


----------



## RexxoV (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> kann ich nicht unterschreiben
> unser Jäger war in Ulduar stets über Hexer und Mages. Der hat seine Klasse einfach übertrieben gut gespielt.
> 
> Und wie supportet ein hexer? ^^
> ...



ich wechsle glaub demfall in deine gilde XD
ne spass beiseite, ich fühl mich seit anfangs bc n bissl auf die seite gestellt.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Dazu kommt, dass Hunter besonders bei Kriegertanks dank Aggroaufbau ne richtig große Hilfe sind.


----------



## Knorpelbauch (1. September 2009)

Ich sags mal so!!  Also der beste Heiler in WoW ist der Schurke,und der beste Tank ist und bleibt der Hexenmeister !!

Schwachsinnige Antowrten zu einem Schwachsinnigen Spiel....WoW Suxxs ihr scheiß Suchtlappen,ihr spielt es doch nur weil er euch von eurem beschissenem T-8 nicht trennen könnt,was mittlerweile jeder Gump in WoW kriegen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OPFA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spart euch jetzt bitte das geflame ihr Fanboys,Ich werde diesen Artikel eh nicht mehr lesen !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPewPew (1. September 2009)

naja, mages ^^ ich sag nur brutzel, pewpew, fu, AGGRO!!, festfrieren (am besten neben dem healer), eisblock und tataaaa, wieder ein healer weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na ganz ehrlich, ich habe hunter lieber als magier weil sie erstens auch toll "bomben" können und 2tens einfach net soviele fähigkeiten haben den healer umzunatzen ^^
(ok, was ich auch scho erlebt hab is irreführung auf den baum, multishot, totstellen, lachen xD )
greez


----------



## Dexron (1. September 2009)

moin moin.....

jede klasse hat seinen skill -> verstanden und gut gespielt sind alle recht gut, aber:

krieger vs DK/Pala:
als krieger muss ich wissen, was ich mache und warum, bei den anderen reicht faceroll

mage vs hybrid:
als mage muss ich wissen, was aggro bedeutet und mich damit abfinden, das andere ebenso tollen schaden fahren mit faceroll

shodow vs hybrid DD
als shadow muss ich skill und klasse beweisen, hohes movement mitbringen, andere ... ähm, ja .... genau -> faceroll

diszi vs pala:
klassenverständnis vs "was ist overheal" 2knopf-healing


ein einzelnen:

krieger: ein top tank-krieger ist nicht leicht zu schlagen. einen guten zu finden jedoch schwer.

priest: ist schon lange nicht mehr die heilerklasse, die sie mal war, aber einmal verstanden und mit höherem movement kann man auch schonmal mithalten mit anderen heilklassen. und wer beim gruppenheilen meint besser zu sein als druiden - dann hatte der druide grad ne pause oder kein bock

mage: kann ich nicht viel zu sagen, da sie nachwievor bei uns im raid recht weit oben angesiedelt sind, und DK´s haben wir zum glück nie viele im raid.


blizz hat vielen klassen nun alles ermöglicht, sodass jeder austauschbar und gleichwertig ersetzbar ist - das pro und contra davon haben wir jetzt.


----------



## Zentoro (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> kann ich nicht unterschreiben
> unser Jäger war in Ulduar stets über Hexer und Mages. Der hat seine Klasse einfach übertrieben gut gespielt.
> 
> Und wie supportet ein hexer? ^^
> Das Steinchen is irrelevant wenn ein Schami dabei ist. Und wer zu faul zum reinlaufen is soll besser gar nicht erst raiden gehn ;p Wer wegen dem Steinchen einen Hexer mitnimmt hat auch nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank.



???

Erstmal hat er 2 sinnvolle Steinchen und was hat der SS (gehe mal davon aus, dass du diesen meinst) mit dem Schami zu tun?
Ankhen und SS sind ja nicht nur dafür da, um sie nach dem Wipe zu nutzen. Auch im Kampf können sie über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden.


----------



## PewPewPew (1. September 2009)

Knorpelbauch schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so!!  Also der beste Heiler in WoW ist der Schurke,und der beste Tank ist und bleibt der Hexenmeister !!
> 
> Schwachsinnige Antowrten zu einem Schwachsinnigen Spiel....WoW Suxxs ihr scheiß Suchtlappen,ihr spielt es doch nur weil er euch von eurem beschissenem T-8 nicht trennen könnt,was mittlerweile jeder Gump in WoW kriegen kann
> 
> ...


OPFA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bist mein held
krieg ich pls ein kind von dir?


----------



## Schmiddel (1. September 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Jäger aus leidenschaft.
> und Dare me aber ich war erst seit anfangs bc dabei und damals waren jäger gern gesehen in raids aber jetz bekomm ich andauernd was an den kopf geworfen von wegen "nehme lieber was mit was dmg macht" oder "jäger? gehören die überhaupt noch zu den DD's?"
> 
> Der jäger, eine gute support und dmg-klasse hat seinen raidplatz verloren...



Jäger sind immer noch gerne gesehen. Erstmal fahren sie, wenn jmd seinen Char beherrscht, einen guten DMG. Auch er kann, wenn geskillt, supporten (Aura des Volltreffers, Erfrischung).

Weiterhin hat der einlullende Schuss wieder an Bedeutung gefunden. Enrage bei Gluth aufheben, den letzten der Nordend-Bestien aus dem Enrage nehmen, wenn einer nicht aus dem Weg geht. Den Lord mitreinigen (Macht des Nethers wegnehmen) , bei den Fraktions-Champions mitreinigen.

Die Frostfalle und Schlangenfalle z.b. helfen demjenigen, der bei Gluth die Adds kitet. Oder der Jäger macht es sogar selbst. Genauso helfen die Fallen bei den Fraktionschampions.

Vonn der IF fang ich gar nicht erst an. Die unterschütz immer noch gewaltig unsere Tanks. Oder wenn man jmd nicht leiden kann....lassen wir das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Jäger sind bei uns immer gern gesehen in den Raids. Sie bieten vllt nicht den Support wie andere Klassen sind deswegen aber in anderen Dingen wichtig.


----------



## Zentoro (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, dass Hunter besonders bei Kriegertanks dank Aggroaufbau ne richtig große Hilfe sind.




Nach Deiner Argumentation gibt es dafür ja auch Schurken...man sollte die Dinge nicht so einseitig betrachten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn Intbuff nur Käse ist, dann bestimmt auch MdW und Priesterbuff oder?

Zudem baut mE der Krieger in WOTLK Aggro nicht schlechter auf als andere Klassen.

Aber ja: Jäger sind extrem gut DDs und bei uns im Raid auch sehr gerne gesehen.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Erstmal hat er 2 sinnvolle Steinchen und was hat der SS (gehe mal davon aus, dass du diesen meinst) mit dem Schami zu tun?



Healschami kann ankhen.
Pala hat das Opferungsdingens mit dem er ausn Kampf nehmen kann.

Eine der Klassen dabei und SS wird hinfällig.


> Ankhen und SS sind ja nicht nur dafür da, um sie nach dem Wipe zu nutzen. Auch im Kampf können sie über Sieg oder Niederlage entscheiden.



Jau - aber wenn der Sieg davon abhängt dann macht die Gruppe was falsch :-/
Wir habn nen guten Hexer dabei und der vergisst immer aufn SS. Kann mich auch nicht dran erinnern dass wir ihn je dringend gebraucht hätten.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Wenn Intbuff nur Käse ist, dann bestimmt auch MdW und Priesterbuff oder?



Ich hab nicht gesagt dass er Käse is, lediglich dass er nicht unbedingt notwendig ist.



> Zudem baut mE der Krieger in WOTLK Aggro nicht schlechter auf als andere Klassen.



Wenn ein Jäger ihm beim antanken mehrerer Mobs hilft, ises trotzdem gut.
Ein Pala oder ein DK braucht das zB nicht - weils zigtausend AoE-Tankmethoden gibt, die beim Krieger fehlen.



> Aber ja: Jäger sind extrem gut DDs und bei uns im Raid auch sehr gerne gesehen.


Jau


----------



## Fedaykin (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Jau - aber wenn der Sieg davon abhängt dann macht die Gruppe was falsch :-/



Kann ich sp nicht unterschreiben. Es gibt genug unvorhersehbare Situationen in denen der Heiler (in unserem Fall, der Schamane) stirbt und dank seines Ankh wieder rechtzeitig aufstehen konnte, um den Kampf zu einem erfolgreichen Ende zu bringen. 

Und genauso verhält es sich mit dem SS. Wenn der Heiler-Schamane stirbt, sein Ankh benutzt, wird der SS gesetzt, ganz einfach.

Nur weil man diese Fähigkeiten im Kampf oder in der Instanz benötigt, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Gruppe was falsch gemacht hat, das ist eine zu pauschalisierte Antwort.


----------



## PewPewPew (1. September 2009)

Zentoro schrieb:


> Nach Deiner Argumentation gibt es dafür ja auch Schurken...man sollte die Dinge nicht so einseitig betrachten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe, lass mein Macht des Wamboo in ruhe, wie p. star uns alle gelehrt hat ist das ein wichtiger bestandteil des lebens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RexxoV (1. September 2009)

alle hier behaupten jäger isnd gern gesehen...
WARUM DEN NUR MEIN SERVER NED!?^^
ich glaube ich muss zu euch transen^^


----------



## PewPewPew (1. September 2009)

RexxoV schrieb:


> alle hier behaupten jäger isnd gern gesehen...
> WARUM DEN NUR MEIN SERVER NED!?^^
> ich glaube ich muss zu euch transen^^



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


warum gibts bei uns nur unfähige discis,....
da gibts nur eine möglichkeit, reroll auf dk, die will zwar keiner aber die werden trotzdem überall mitgenommen ^^


----------



## Alucaard (1. September 2009)

Domalias schrieb:


> Bluebarcode schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hmm also der Thread ist eher langweilig einam in die Klassenforen geschaut und man hat mehr Kenntniss bzw. Kenntniss genug um den Thread hier wohl links liegen zu lassen.
> ...


----------



## Zentoro (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Healschami kann ankhen.
> Pala hat das Opferungsdingens mit dem er ausn Kampf nehmen kann.
> 
> Eine der Klassen dabei und SS wird hinfällig.
> ...



Naja, grad wenn man an neuen Bossen rumprobiert, ist es schon ne feine Sache. Ich setz den SS auf nicht dem Heiler, sondern dem größten Movementkrüppel.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ne, ernsthaft: Beispielsweise hatten wir anfangs mit schlechtem Equippstand und ohne Pala riesige Probleme in der ersten Mimironphase den Tank am Leben zu erhalten. Da ist ein SS Gold wert. 

Und ein GS mit eigenem CD ist extrem beliebt.

Aber im entscheidenden Punkt sind wir uns einig: Der Jäger ist ein gern gesehener Raidgast.


----------



## PewPewPew (1. September 2009)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Hmm also der Thread ist eher langweilig einam in die Klassenforen geschaut und man hat mehr Kenntniss bzw. Kenntniss genug um den Thread hier wohl links liegen zu lassen.
> Aber ist ja toll das jede Stumpfsinnige Gildendiskussion gleich mal im Forum landet dann merkt man gleich in welche Gilde man lieber nicht geht.
> 
> @BtT
> ...




   ech?? hab garnet gewusst das es ein HunterPriestDuduMagierKriegerPala forum gibt. und das in diesem massenforum nur über genau diese sachen ne DISKUSSION geführt wir.
wenns dich net interessiert, warum gibst du dann auch nen kommentar ab? oder warum holst du dir die infos (was eingentlich keine infos sind, sonder subjektive meinungen) wo anders?
also cYa und viel spaß im leben


----------



## Khaosgöttin (1. September 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits^^

Klar, wenn ich etwas über meine Klasse wissen will gehe ich auch in ein anderes Forum, wo sich dann massenweise andere Diszis rumtreiben, teilweise echt mit einem Skill von dem ich nur träumen kann. Aber hier ist das schöne, dass ich vielleicht die Vorurteile gegenüber Priestern im Allgemeinen und - jaaa - meiner geliebten  Diszi-Skillung abbauen kann, bei Leuten die nie in entsprechende Foren gehen würden. Mal ehrlich, ich treib mich ja auch relativ selten im Krieger-Forum herum...
Und gleichzeitig bekomme ich auch Feedback und Infos über Klassen, wo ich einfach weniger Ahnung von hab - klar hat man als Heiler grundlegende Ahnung vom Tanken im Allgemeinen, aber so detaillierte Hintergrundinfos von Leuten die diese Klassen einfach mal spielen sind doch mal was wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long...


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

@Alcuaard

Schön dass du meine Gilde kennst.
Und gut dass du sie nicht joinen würdest.
Menschen die aus nem Staubkorn nen Kanister Vorurteile rausholn, hätten da sowiso nicht lange Platz.
__

@PewPewPes

Danke (:
Aber da hat wohl jemand den Sinn des Forums nicht erkannt. Hihi


----------



## Stoic (1. September 2009)

Alucaard schrieb:


> Ja der Priester ist nicht der Über Ober Non Plus Ultra Heiler aber Gut Gespielt ist mir Persönlich ein Priester lieber als ein Paladin, Druide oder Schamane weil flexibler und Nein der *Diszi *auch wenn er Schadenssenkende Sachen hat ist *immernoch* *nicht besser *als der *Holy* wer das glaubt oder behauptet macht nur klar wie weniger er von der *Klasse Priester* *weiß*.



made my day

wenn der poster überhaupt irgendwas wissen würde würde er nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen ... ausserdem fehlt hier die Relation besser (in was) ...

Es wurde im ganzen Threadverlauf niemals unterstellt das er im Gruppenheal ... "besser" ist .. zumindest steht auf dem Kompensierungsmeter mehr HPS ....

Es geht hier aber um den Anwendungszweck "Einsatz im Raid" ... Ehrlich gesagt wenn ich zwei priester mitnehm in nen 10er raid dann nehm ich diszis ... weil 1ens ... geh ich ausschließlich Random Raiden ... und ich geh End Content Random .... die Grundvorraussetzung eines jeden Rnd Raids ist .... das zum Teil massive Einspielungsfehler ausgeglichen werden ... und ja da ist mir ein Single Target Healer lieber der bursten kann .... z.B. Yeti ... ohne massiven Burst wiped die Gruppe... Wir haben in nem 25er PDK random 6 enrage Phasen überlebt ... (Ja fragt mich bitte nicht wie das war ....) Zudem haben wir im 10er nen Tank durchgeheilt .... 15 sec mit 8 Stacks bei Boss1 der Nordrend Beasts ... während nen Druide den anderen Tank battlerezzed hat .... 

Und wenn ich mich entschließen sollte ... nen Gruppenhealer zu brauchen dann ... nehm ich keinen Holy mit ... Wieso ? Weil es wesentlich bessere Gruppenhealer gibt wie Holys ... meiner subjektiven Meinung nach. Und zudem ... gibt es wenn dus auch nicht hören magst ... Hybride Klassen die besser geeignet sind .... 

z.B. Schamane, Druide ... wieso ... ? ganz einfach Dual Specc machts möglich ... wenn nen Druide mit Dualspecc Feral/Heal ankommt dann gehört er erstens zu den besten Gruppenhealern und als Katze befindet er sich in der DPS Rangliste trotz "Nerf" um einiges weiter oben .. wie ein Shadow ... 

Und nein ich spiele keinen Disci .... ! Ich spiele einen Schurken als Main und ja ich bin der erste der merkt wenn der heal net passt ....


----------



## Domalias (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Alcuaard
> 
> Schön dass du meine Gilde kennst.
> Und gut dass du sie nicht joinen würdest.
> ...



Hehe.Auf der anderen Seite habe ich dich mal gelobt und nun kommt sie mit den Sätzen wieder.grrrr.grins zu früh gelobt.hehehe.

Wie schon von mir gesagt,mal ein toller thread von dir.zumindest bis manxhe Vollfosten dazu kamen.grins.


***Upsss,das habe ich net so gesagt (Vollfosten) grins hehehe ***

naja das dazu...lieber weiter zum Thema sonst bin ich noch dran grins...................


----------



## PewPewPew (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Alcuaard
> 
> Schön dass du meine Gilde kennst.
> Und gut dass du sie nicht joinen würdest.
> ...



wenn der letzte satz jetzt auf mich bezogen war dann ist das vll so, aber für mich ist das doch nun eher schon ein diskussionsbeitrag geworden, in dem man sich einfach über verschiedene vorteile/nachteile verschiedener situationen/klassen auseinander setzt
ka, wie du es siehst, sag ja das alle meinungen hier subjektiv sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greez


----------



## DoubleJ (1. September 2009)

Hum, eig. kann ich Deine Erfahrungen nicht ganz teilen:

Meistens wenn irgendwo ein Raid sich zusammenfindet wird in ca. 85% der Fälle ein Krieger die Rolle des MTs erfüllen. (10er wie 25er Raids) Und in den meisten (ich tipp mal so auf ca 60%) 25er Raid ist auch meistens ein Off-Warri zu treffen
In ca. 89,99% aller Raids finde ich mindestens einen Magier (im 25er eher sogar 2-4 die sich gegenseitig MF buffen)
In ca. 99,99% aller Naxx 25er Raids wirst du gleich zwei (davon ist meistens einer heiler der andere Shadow) Priester finden.
In ca 85% aller Naxx 10er/ Ulduar 10/25er Raids wird sich auch ein (heilender) Priester einfinden.

Wer die Zahlen nicht glaubt kann gerne mal einige WWS logs durchblättern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Persönliche Randnotiz: Obwohl ich PvE Diszi geskillt bin hab ich normalerweise keine Probleme Raids zu finden. Bei der Gildensuche ist es schwieriger, da sich einfach mehr als zwei pve Diszi Priester in einem Raidpool nicht lohnen.

mfg
Double J


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> wenn der letzte satz jetzt auf mich bezogen war dann ist das vll so, aber für mich ist das doch nun eher schon ein diskussionsbeitrag geworden, in dem man sich einfach über verschiedene vorteile/nachteile verschiedener situationen/klassen auseinander setzt



Du hast es ja 100%ig verstanden (:
Ich meinte den anderen. Der nicht ganz verstanden hat wozu ein "Diskussions"-Forum da ist.


@DoubleJ

In Naxx25 musst du mindestens 2 Priester für den Instruktor mitnehmen.
Nen andren Grund gibts da nicht ^^ ansonsten lässt sich die Instanz auch ohne clearen.


----------



## Stoic (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> In Naxx25 musst du mindestens 2 Priester für den Instruktor mitnehmen.
> Nen andren Grund gibts da nicht ^^ ansonsten lässt sich die Instanz auch ohne clearen.



oder nen ingi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zur ergänzung


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> oder nen ingi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe ;p Wo du recht hast.


----------



## Phelps023 (1. September 2009)

Stimmt als Druiden Tank muss man nichts können.


----------



## PewPewPew (1. September 2009)

ja aber mal ganz ehrlich, was wär ein 25er raid ohne priest oder dudu oder shami oder pala? kacke
es ist einfach so das sind die einzelnen klassen ergänzen und nehmen wir als beispiel gleich mal yoggi 25, was machst da ohne dudu? die die tanks hotten und die grp hochpuschen oder die holy´s die schnell mal nen cast raushauen wenn jemand in ner wolke failt und ein add amok rennt oder den discis die den tank schilden und ihn den arsch retten weil er 5 mobs gleichzeitig spotten und meint lustig zu sein, oder den shami der die meeles healt die mal wieder overnuken, die palas die durch flash heals die anderen healer vorm verrecken retten,.... 
es gibt soviele möglichkeiten, klar, im 10ner kann man alle klassen ersetzen, aber wenn ich ehrlich sein soll ist mir nichts lieber als ein total gemischtes healerteam weil man so eigentlich erst richtig healen kann, allein mt heal, dudu hotts, erneuerung von holy und disci, shami dingsi und pala hat auch ne glype oder talent das ein cast über zeit healt. wenn das drauf is, was soll da noch passieren? 
grp heal, wildwuchs,hotts, chainheal, gebet der heilung und flamme --> dito
und das schönste als dudu ist keiner der anderen healer würfelt 1stens auf leder und 2tens auf meine token xD

greez


----------



## Schmiddel (1. September 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> oder nen ingi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du da den Hirnverstärkungssclüssel meinst....naja.....nettes spielzeugs, aber vllt für diese Aktion nicht wirklich geeignet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sind zu kurz drinnen, da kann ein Priester doch wesentlich länger mit mc die Adds kontrollieren


----------



## Pluto-X (1. September 2009)

Ich habe einen Heil-Priester und muss sagen das ich lieber Palas oder Bären  heile wie Krieger (also als Tanks).
Es gibt wirklich einige sehr gute Krieger , an die keine andere Klasse rankommt, aber die meisten fressen zu viel Damage und sind so zäh hochzuheilen.
Woran das liegt weis ich nicht.
Generell finde ich es auch übertrieben einer Klasse alle 3 Fähigkeiten zu spendieren, ich spreche von Druiden und Palas !
2 Fähigkeiten pro Klasse sind meiner Meinung nach passend.
Aber ist halt nur meine Meinung.


----------



## PewPewPew (1. September 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Stimmt als Druiden Tank muss man nichts können.



epic fail, next pls 
spiel mal nen dudu tank dann weißt du was stress bedeutet wenn die leute bomben und du net viel wut hast


----------



## Aderlass (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ein Diszipriest ist mittlerweile der stärkere Heiler als ein Holypriest.
> Obwohl der Holypriest eigentlich -der Heilbaum- sein soll. Hehe



Es gibt leider kein T-Sett für den Disc-Priest, ansonsten würde es sehr viel mehr geben.
 Und da der Holy-Priest nicht linear zu spielen ist, wie die andern Klassen, überfordert das viele.

Der Schadenskrieger ist sehr Equiptabhängig und ist zZ knapp unter dem max. Gear gebalenced, 
 dies ist der Grund warum es so wenig gibt, denn unter dieser Grenze fährt der Warry deutlich weniger DPS
 als vergleichsweiße ein anderer DD.
Aber Blizz hat ja schon angekündigt, dass sie das ändern werden. (Wutgewinn wird auf die Naxx-Gear kalibriert)

Zu dem Mage kann ich lieder nicht viel sagen.


----------



## DoubleJ (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @DoubleJ
> In Naxx25 musst du mindestens 2 Priester für den Instruktor mitnehmen.
> Nen andren Grund gibts da nicht ^^ ansonsten lässt sich die Instanz auch ohne clearen.



Jede Instanz lässt sich clearen, ohne das du eine bestimmte klasse mitnehmen musst. Es kommt allgemein auf die Zusammenstellung des Raids an und u.U. auf die Spielweise der einzelnen Personen hinter den Chars. Ausserdem wolltest du ja Erfahrungsberichte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Um deine Theorie aus dem ersten Post zu wiederlegen bzw. zu stärken sind nunmal Fakten die beste Möglichkeit. Und an Fakten kommt man am besten über die Auswertung von Weblogs. Und die sprechen nunmal eine deutliche Spache.

Deine Aussagen aus dem allerersten Post waren nunmal das Krieger,Priester und Mages nicht so gerne mehr in Raids mitgenommen werden, wie früher. Meine persönliche Erfahrung sowie die Daten aus den Logs sind aber eine andere. 

mfg
Double J


----------



## Stoic (1. September 2009)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Jede Instanz lässt sich clearen, ohne das du eine bestimmte klasse mitnehmen musst. Es kommt allgemein auf die Zusammenstellung des Raids an und u.U. auf die Spielweise der einzelnen Personen hinter den Chars. Ausserdem wolltest du ja Erfahrungsberichte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was wohl daran liegt das es mehr darauf ankommt ob jemand seine klasse spielen kann oder nicht ... jede Klasse ist ersetzbar und jede Klasse ist nur nen nice to have wenn man die auswahl hat .... dadurch das jede fähigkeit von mindestens einer klasse beherrscht wird ist es auch relativ egal. 

ich mein viele hier gehen ja von der argumentation ... beim krieger tank davon aus er müsste wut haben um aggro aufzubauen oder aoe ... aggro aufbauen  ... In welchem guten 25 raid ... sind denn keine Schurken dabei oder Jäger ? .... die das omen des kriegers ins jenseits teleportieren ? 

Wieviele von diesen Schurken sind Combat und binden ... auch alle adds an den AddTank ? ... Die einzige Schwierigkeit ist die Rotation und die Komplexität der Klasse .. bei Heilern würde ich sagen rein subjektiv von dem Anteil die ne Klasse nicht spielen kann .... ist die 

Schwierigkeit:
Dudu(50% ca können die klasse spielen)>Holy,Pala(30% können die klasse spielen)>Schammi,Disci(20% können die Klasse spielen)

das ist meine erfahrung ca .. aus rnd raids ... pvp sieht bissl anderst aus ...


----------



## WotanGOP (1. September 2009)

PewPewPew schrieb:


> net ganz richtig, blizz reagiert auch da drauf indem sie mit dem letzten patch pflege gebufft haben, selbst druiden machen jetzt mit pflege 15-19k crits, daher ist das mt healn deutlich einfacher geworden. und mit dem 4rer boni von t9 kann vj sogar critten und das wird den schaden den der dudu healt nochmals ordentlich puschen
> 
> greez


Naja, ich als Tank möchte den bestmöglichen Heiler im Rücken haben. Und das ist nunmal ein Paladin. Sicherlich können alle Heilerklassen auch Tanks heilen. Aber der heilige Paladin ist trotzdem der Favorit. Ich möchte nicht bei Vezax im 25er ohne Palaheiler stehen und auch so Sachen wie Thorim Hardmode stelle ich mir da noch schwieriger vor.





RexxoV schrieb:


> Der jäger, eine gute support und dmg-klasse hat seinen raidplatz verloren...


Das kann ich so auch nicht unterschreiben. Wir haben zwei Jäger im Raidpool und beide ziehen, wenn sie Kammer 25er Random gehen fast alle im Schaden ab. Nur selten werden sie mal auf die Plätze verwiesen, selbst wenn die besten DDs der Topgilden mit dabei sind. In unseren Raids sortieren sie sich aktuell hinter den Schurken, dem Feral und den Schamanen auf der selben Stufe wie die Hexer und der Rest ein. Ich würde schon sagen, daß der Jäger Schaden macht. Er ist halt nur nicht mehr so Imba, wie zeitweise zu BC-Zeiten. Aber vielleicht kommt das ja wieder. Angekündigt wurde ja, das Hexer und Jäger überarbeitet werden. Hoffen wir mal das beste. Ich würde nie auf Jäger im Raid verzichten wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Dexron schrieb:


> krieger vs DK/Pala:
> als krieger muss ich wissen, was ich mache und warum, bei den anderen reicht faceroll


Das ist zumindest der größte Käse, den ich am heutigen Tag bisher gelesen habe. Kein Tank kann mit "faceroll" tanken, da der Tank immernoch der ist, der am meisten zu tun hat, die größte Verantwortung trägt und sich am meisten bewegen muß. Und wer z.B. seinen Palatank nicht versteht und nicht weiß, was er tut und warum, der wird nie ein guter Tank sein, genau wie der Krieger auch. Du hast offensichtlich so wenig Ahnung vom Tanken, wie ein Blinder von Farbe...





Dexron schrieb:


> mage vs hybrid:
> als mage muss ich wissen, was aggro bedeutet und mich damit abfinden, das andere ebenso tollen schaden fahren mit faceroll


Vom Schadenspotential kommt aktuell außer dem Schurken keine Klasse an den Magier heran. Steht der Magier nicht mit dem Schurken ganz oben, machen sie etwas falsch.
Und naja, der Magier ist wohl die bekannteste und größte "faceroll"-Klasse von allen. Im Grunde reicht da doch ein großer Buzzer, wo man immer draufhaut. Und keine Klasse zieht so oft Aggro, wie der Mage. Dann geht er in seinen Eisblock und der Hexer daneben stirbt oder der Ele.





Dexron schrieb:


> krieger: ein top tank-krieger ist nicht leicht zu schlagen. einen guten zu finden jedoch schwer.


Das gilt gleichsam für alle Klassen und alle Skillungen. Wenn auch vielleicht etwas mehr für Tanks, da es davon ja sowieso allgemein weniger gibt. Man kann das allerdings nicht nur auf den Krieger-Tank allein fokussieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Also dieses "der Krieger ist der einzig Wahre und alle anderen Tanks taugen nichts" ist doch echt ein Relikt aus uralten Zeiten. Einige sollten ernsthaft mal in Erwägung ziehen, die Gegenwart zu betreten.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Aderlass schrieb:


> Es gibt leider kein T-Sett für den Disc-Priest, ansonsten würde es sehr viel mehr geben.
> Und da der Holy-Priest nicht linear zu spielen ist, wie die andern Klassen, überfordert das viele.



Allein das zeugt ja schon davon, dass Blizzard im Raidcontent den Holy als Heiler sieht :-/


----------



## Stoic (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Allein das zeugt ja schon davon, dass Blizzard im Raidcontent den Holy als Heiler sieht :-/



Oder Blizzard plant das künftige Magie NPCS(wie in PDK10/25) wieder erhöhte Resis haben und CC wieder eine Rolle spielen wird ... dann gibt es durchaus ein T-Set für Discis ...


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Das ist zumindest der größte Käse, den ich am heutigen Tag bisher gelesen habe. Kein Tank kann mit "faceroll" tanken, da der Tank immernoch der ist, der am meisten zu tun hat, die größte Verantwortung trägt und sich am meisten bewegen muß. Und wer z.B. seinen Palatank nicht versteht und nicht weiß, was er tut und warum, der wird nie ein guter Tank sein, genau wie der Krieger auch. Du hast offensichtlich so wenig Ahnung vom Tanken, wie ein Blinder von Farbe...




Fail.
Der Krieger muss -nur- die Aggro halten.
Das is zwar ne große Aufgabe, aber da is nicht viel dahinter.

Healer müssen ständig alle Leute in Reichweite haben. Rumdackeln. Decursen. Heilen. Hotten. Die müssen 25 Leute im Blickfeld haben - nicht nur 3-4 Mobs ;}

DD's müssen stets auf die Aggro achten. Und müssen sich ihre Spells so einteilen dass alles ausn Char rausgeholt wird. Auch einige dieser Chars müssen Decursen, Bomben, Leute aus Netzen befreien, Adds im Blickfeld haben etc etc..

Tanken is nicht immer einfach - aber wers mal gepeilt hat und DD'ler im Rücken hat die nicht mit nem Pyro pullen hat ne einfache Aufgabe.


----------



## Domalias (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Allein das zeugt ja schon davon, dass Blizzard im Raidcontent den Holy als Heiler sieht :-/




Right


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> Oder Blizzard plant das künftige Magie NPCS(wie in PDK10/25) wieder erhöhte Resis haben und CC wieder eine Rolle spielen wird ... dann gibt es durchaus ein T-Set für Discis ...



Jein, das is wie früher.

Druiden hatten nur ein Set zum Heilen.
Krieger hatten nur ein Set zum Tanken.
etc etc

Blizzard wollte genau das System haben. Krieger Tank - Dudu, Priester, Schami Heal.
Bei der Allianz is der Pala halt an der Stelle gewesen.

Und für Disziplinpriester gibts kein T-Set.
Weil der Diszibaum eigentlich hauptsächlich auf PvP ausgelegt war.
Das is leider Fakt :-/

Aber man kann drauf hoffen, dass sie das ändern.


----------



## Stoic (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Jein, das is wie früher.
> 
> Druiden hatten nur ein Set zum Heilen.
> Krieger hatten nur ein Set zum Tanken.
> ...



nja so würde ich das nicht sagen ... z.B. Trefferwertung ist nicht ganz so zu unterschätzen ... auch als Disci ... z.B. wechseln daher viele Discis im kampf gegen die Faction Champions auf ... pvp gear weil dort zauberdurchschlag und ... trefferwertung gesockelt bzw .... stats vorhanden sind .... Nein nicht weil sie Schaden machen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt btw auch "kein" disci set im pvp .... da sind die gleichen stattypen wie auf den pve sets ... *hust hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und für Disziplinpriester gibts kein T-Set.
> Weil der Diszibaum eigentlich hauptsächlich auf PvP ausgelegt war.
> Das is leider Fakt :-/



Stimmt so nicht ganz. Der T8 4er-Bonus ist so ziemlich das beste was einem Diszi passieren kann, da die +250 Zaubermacht ohne Probleme dauerhaft aktiv sind. Im T9 4er-Bonus wird u.a. die Divine Aegis verstärkt. Wenn man bedenkt dass es vorher keine Setboni für Diszis gab würde ich mal eher sagen dass Blizz auf dem besten Weg ist, den Leuten die es immer noch nicht verstehen klar zu machen, dass Diszi-Priester im PvE vollwertige Heiler sind.


----------



## PewPewPew (1. September 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Naja, ich als Tank möchte den bestmöglichen Heiler im Rücken haben. Und das ist nunmal ein Paladin. Sicherlich können alle Heilerklassen auch Tanks heilen. Aber der heilige Paladin ist trotzdem der Favorit. Ich möchte nicht bei Vezax im 25er ohne Palaheiler stehen und auch so Sachen wie Thorim Hardmode stelle ich mir da noch schwieriger vor.
> 
> naja, ka wie ihr vezax macht, aber wir machen den im 25 mit 3 healern. 1 disci 1 holy 1 pala. aber den hauptschaden fängt der disci und holy ab (machen es ohne zu laufen) mit nem dk tank ist das net besonders schwer. alle anderen klassen machen dd, am besten range und dann liegt der eh schnell im dreck
> der pala macht fast nur flash heals auf leute die mal failen und healt die beiden priests in den manawolken
> ...


----------



## Azzulon (1. September 2009)

grad was singletargets angeht, sind krieger das nonplus ultra. bei gruppen dagegen wirds schwer, aber so sind wir halt konzipiert. heros und manche naxx10er-bosse kann man (bei anpassungsfähiger grp) uch ungeskillt tanken. wir nehmen bei jedem mal 10er eig. n krieger für bosse ist einfach besser. meine meinung. :x


----------



## WotanGOP (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Fail.
> Der Krieger muss -nur- die Aggro halten.
> Das is zwar ne große Aufgabe, aber da is nicht viel dahinter.
> 
> ...


Wenn Tanken doch so einfach ist, wieso gibt es dann so wenig gute Tanks?

Der Heiler hat seinen Healbot und muß nur da draufklicken, wo etwas ehemals Grünes sich verfärbt oder halt decursen, wenn angezeigt wird, daß etwas decursed werden muß. Im 25er Raid hat der Heiler je nach Encounter vier bis acht Kollegen, die sich mit ihm seine Aufgabe teilen. Macht ein Heiler einen Fehler, kann das sehr häufig von anderen Heilern ausgebügelt werden. Oft genug führt das aber auch zu Toten oder einem Wipe.
Der Heiler hat keine leichte Aufgabe, aber sie ist nicht so schwer, wie du behauptest und nicht schwerer, als die der Tanks.

Ein DD muß so gut wie möglich seine Rota fahren, das ist fast alles. Müssen sie Decursen, benutzen sie Addons dafür, die das enorm erleichtern. Ansonsten hat er keinerlei Verantwortung in den meisten Fällen. Macht er mal etwas weniger Schaden, macht ein anderer vielleicht etwas mehr. Macht er einen Fehler, merkt man das oft gar nicht. DDs müssen in den meisten Fällen kaum etwas beachten. Das merkt man dann, wenn sie es doch müssen. Dann sind nämlich die meisten Movementkrüppel DDs, weil sie es einfach nicht gewohnt sind, viel zu tun.
Und wer als DD seine Rotation nicht blind drauf hat, der darf nicht von sich behaupten, seinen Char spielen zu können. Und auf Aggro zu achten ist ja wohl das leichteste überhaupt. Der eigene Balken darf nicht größer sein, als der des Tanks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Tank ist das ein klein wenig anders. Fehler vom Tank führen in der Regel zu Toten und sehr oft zu Wipes. Der Tank muß neben seiner Rotation noch den Mob richtig Pullen, was z.B. vor Freyja sehr gern schief geht, er muß ihn richtig hinziehen und stellen, er muß ihn richtig antanken und er muß nicht nur irgendwelche Adds im Auge behalten, wie DDs, oder den eigenen Raid, wie Heiler, er muß alles im Auge behalten: Mobs im Kampf, Spieler im Raid, Omen und vor allem, was der Mob so für Sachen macht. Und dann braucht er noch Gespür. Das Gespür dafür, im richtigen Moment intuitiv das Richtige zu tun. Und das zusätzlich dazu, daß er aus allem möglichen Zeug herauslaufen muß, wie alle anderen auch. Nur wer das alles beherrscht, ist ein guter Tank.
Und Fakt ist, ist der Tank richtig gut, macht es das allen anderen im Raid leichter. Baut der Tank Aggro auf, wie ein Großer, haben die DDs eine Sorge weniger. Spielt er so, daß er wenig Schaden hereinbekommt, ja das kann man auch durch die Spielweise beeinflussen, können es seine Heiler etwas ruhiger angehen lassen. Zieht er die Mobs richtig, müssen alle weniger aufpassen. Aber Fakt ist auch: Macht er dann einmal einen Fehler, verkacken alle, weil sie es nicht gewohnt sind, selbst aufzupassen.

Achja, und um es mal mit deinen Worten zu sagen: epic fail
Ich rede von Tanks, du redest nur vom Krieger. Es gibt mehrere Tankklassen. Die Aufgaben sind jedoch die gleichen. Und nur die Aggro halten, mein Gott, wo lebst du bloß, bzw. was für Pfeiffen von Tanks kennst du nur, die nichts anderes tun, als Aggro aufzubauen und das wars?






PewPewPew schrieb:


> naja, ka wie ihr vezax macht, aber wir machen den im 25 mit 3 healern. 1 disci 1 holy 1 pala


Aber ihr habt einen Pala dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Azzulon schrieb:


> grad was singletargets angeht, sind krieger das nonplus ultra. bei gruppen dagegen wirds schwer, aber so sind wir halt konzipiert. heros und manche naxx10er-bosse kann man (bei anpassungsfähiger grp) uch ungeskillt tanken. wir nehmen bei jedem mal 10er eig. n krieger für bosse ist einfach besser. meine meinung. :x


Das war einmal. Der Paladin ist inzwischen komplett und rundum gleichwertig mit dem Krieger. Da kann sich jeder Kriegertank auf den Kopf stellen, was sie ja auch immer wieder tun, das ändert doch nichts. Der Krieger hat kein Monopol aufs Bosse tanken mehr! Wir Palatanks sind da, wo wir hingehören, auf Augenhöhe mit den Kriegern. Mehr wollen wir auch gar nicht. Aber die Krieger werden lenren müssen, das zu akzeptieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Achja, und um es mal mit deinen Worten zu sagen: epic fail



Flames mal vorweg - könntest du mich zitieren?
Ich finde den Beitrag nicht wo ich das geschrieben hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seydo (1. September 2009)

Das einzigste was sich wirklich grundlegends geändert hat ist das allen klassen ermöglicht wurde, solang es im baum auch so gedacht ist, alle aufgauben fast gleichwertig wie andere klassen zu erfüllen.

Somit, Palas können eben jetzt auch wie andere schadensklassen schaden machen, wie andere tanks tanken, oder mehr oder weniger wie andere heiler heilen.

Es soll einfach ein Breiteres feld geben, find ich persöhnlich auch ok so, bis jetzt ist noch keine klasse in der versenkung verschwunden


----------



## Phash (1. September 2009)

Aderlass schrieb:


> Es gibt leider kein T-Sett für den Disc-Priest, ansonsten würde es sehr viel mehr geben.
> Und da der Holy-Priest nicht linear zu spielen ist, wie die andern Klassen, überfordert das viele.
> 
> Der Schadenskrieger ist sehr Equiptabhängig und ist zZ knapp unter dem max. Gear gebalenced,
> ...



T9 ist disc ^^





Fazit der Diskussion: 

*jeder, der seine Klasse spielt ist der Meinung, dass seine Klasse / Rolle die wichtigste und aufwändigste ist und alle anderen klassen / rollen stets per faceroll zu meistern sind.*

Da das von jeder hier vorgestellten Rolle / Klasse zu sagen ist, ist die Antwort auf die Frage ob sich was ändern soll: NEIN

Jeder hat mit seiner Klasse genug zu tun und findet alle anderen klassen einfacher -> da das aber jeder so sieht ist es fair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WotanGOP (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Flames mal vorweg - könntest du mich zitieren?
> Ich finde den Beitrag nicht wo ich das geschrieben hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na klar, mach ich doch gern für dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Belphega schrieb:


> Fail.


Bitte sehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (1. September 2009)

Awas... die wichtigste Klasse ist der Diszi sicher nicht, einfach weil es "die" wichtigste Klasse gar nicht gibt^^ Und ich hab nen Heidenrespekt vor guten Tanks, die meinen Hintern retten, vor DDs, die nicht nur aufs Recount schauen sondern je nach Situation flexibel agieren, vor anderen Heilern wo ich merke dass die Leute sich wirklich mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen... usw.

Finds nur interessant dass z.B. beim Hunter die ehemalige PvP-Skillung SV aufmal im Raid fast Pflicht geworden ist, weil sie durch verschiedenen Anpassungen von Blizz sehr PvE-tauglich geworden ist - dann macht Blizz ähnliches beim Priester und kaum jemand glaubts^^ Von daher red ich mir hier den Mund fusselig über die Vorteile des Diszi, einfach weil ich das Gefühl hab dass das bei vielen noch nicht angekommen ist - "die" beste Klasse, "der" beste Heiler, ist der Diszi trotzdem nicht, s.o.^^


----------



## Dexron (1. September 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Das ist zumindest der größte Käse, den ich am heutigen Tag bisher gelesen habe. Kein Tank kann mit "faceroll" tanken, da der Tank immernoch der ist, der am meisten zu tun hat, die größte Verantwortung trägt und sich am meisten bewegen muß. Und wer z.B. seinen Palatank nicht versteht und nicht weiß, was er tut und warum, der wird nie ein guter Tank sein, genau wie der Krieger auch. Du hast offensichtlich so wenig Ahnung vom Tanken, wie ein Blinder von Farbe...


also unterschreibst du nicht, dass ein krieger sich am meisten anstrengen muss für gleiches ergebis, trotz seiner ursprünglichen klassenaufgabe namens tank? aha, ok. spiel weiter dein pala. und wir reden nicht von single bossen.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Vom Schadenspotential kommt aktuell außer dem Schurken keine Klasse an den Magier heran. Steht der Magier nicht mit dem Schurken ganz oben, machen sie etwas falsch.
> Und naja, der Magier ist wohl die bekannteste und größte "faceroll"-Klasse von allen. Im Grunde reicht da doch ein großer Buzzer, wo man immer draufhaut. Und keine Klasse zieht so oft Aggro, wie der Mage. Dann geht er in seinen Eisblock und der Hexer daneben stirbt oder der Ele.


aha - mages also derzeit die stärkste schadensklasse? hmmm, jeden tag mal was neues.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Also dieses "der Krieger ist der einzig Wahre und alle anderen Tanks taugen nichts" ist doch echt ein Relikt aus uralten Zeiten. Einige sollten ernsthaft mal in Erwägung ziehen, die Gegenwart zu betreten.


habe nicht behauptet, jedoch warum wird er von anderen klassen teilweise überholt in seiner mainüberlegung im spiel?


----------



## WotanGOP (1. September 2009)

Khaosgöttin schrieb:


> Von daher red ich mir hier den Mund fusselig über die Vorteile des Diszi, einfach weil ich das Gefühl hab dass das bei vielen noch nicht angekommen ist


Viele haben eben ihre Meinung, teilweise seit Jahren zementiert, und sie wollen sich einfach nicht eines Besseren belehren lassen oder akzeptieren, daß sich Dinge ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Na wenn du glaubst dass du recht hast, solls so sein (: Auf son Gebrabbel lass ich mich nicht ein.
@ Fail-und-Epic-Fail-Verwechsler-Zitierer-Dingens
__

@ Vorposter

Das bringts mal auf den Punkt (:
Das "bester Heiler", "bester Tank" etc is wohl reine Auslegungssache.
Mag sein dass gewisse Klassen bei gewissen Bossen ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben.

Aber im Grunde genommen gehts mir immer noch (weil wir grad beim Priester sind) um die Diskussion, was der Priester bei den Heilern eigentlich für nen Standpunkt hat. Hehe


----------



## PewPewPew (1. September 2009)

@WotanGOP ja haben wir, aber wenn du meinen beitrag genau lesen würdest, hättest du gesehen das wir zwar einen pala dabei haben, dieser aber nicht für den tank zuständig ist, weil bei diesem boss schmerzunterdrückung und schilde das non puls ultra sind.

greez


----------



## Magnison (1. September 2009)

Krieger Tank > Krieger Melee, als Tank hast du Verwüsten, Rache, Schildschlag, Schildblock, Donnerknall, Schockwelle, Heldenhafter Wurf, Demoralisierender Ruf, Heldenhafter Ruf, Heldenhafter Stoss. Als Melee nur Heldenhafter Stoss, Blutdurst, Wirbelwind, Zerschmettern und Tollkühnheit/Todeswunsch.

Mir gefällt der Krieger so wie er ist, und wenn Palas, Dudus und DKs besser tanken, mir egal, beim Krieger muss man wenigstens mental anwesend sein.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aber im Grunde genommen gehts mir immer noch (weil wir grad beim Priester sind) um die Diskussion, was der Priester bei den Heilern eigentlich für nen Standpunkt hat. Hehe



Hm... er ist ein Heiler, egal ob Holy oder Diszi. Als Holy ein Allrounder mit Schwerpunkt auf Gruppenheilung, als Diszi ein eher auf Single-Targets ausgelegter Spezialist. Das ist der Standpunkt.

Standpunkt != Daseinsberechtigung

Da es keine allgemein "besseren" oder "besten" Heiler gibt, sondern höchstens Vorteile in bestimmten Situationen ist es doch relativ sinnfrei über den Zweck und die Daseinsberechtigung einer bestimmten Klasse im Raid zu diskutieren, da wir uns doch langsam alle einig sind, dass es da eher auf den Skill des Spielers ankommt als auf die Pixel die er steuert...


----------



## Karius (1. September 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Viele haben eben ihre Meinung, teilweise seit Jahren zementiert, und sie wollen sich einfach nicht eines Besseren belehren lassen oder akzeptieren, daß sich Dinge ändern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist auch schwer. 

Mal angenommen du hast vor nem Jahr nen Priester als Twink gelevelt und dann kommt die Frage: Wie levelt sich der Priester?

Du bist also felsenfest der Ansicht, der Priest levelt sich schwer. Jemand der heute einen levelt mag das ganz anders sehen, denn es hat sich vielleicht grundlegend vereinfacht. 


Letztlich muss man bei jedem User unterstellen, dass seine Eindrücke subjektiv sind.

Zustimmen muss ich allerdings, das einige nicht bedenken, dass ihre Eindrücke veraltet sein könnten und zu absolut argumentieren.


----------



## Phash (1. September 2009)

was der Priester für nen Standpunkt hat?

er ist ein sehr flexibler Heiler, der alle nötigen Tools für alle Situationen hat:

Hot, Instant grp Heals, langer grp heal, flashheal, greater heal, schilde und verschiedene Mechaniken um einen Tank überleben zu lassen (guardian, pain supression)

Er ist als gut geeignet um einen Tank über die Runden zu bringen während er gleichzeitig die Gruppe hochbringt


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Dexron schrieb:


> und wir reden nicht von single bossen.



Genau darum geht es.
Dass der Krieger klasse Singletargets tanken kann wissen wir.
Aber das kann jeder Tank. Und heutzutage sehn Instanzen einfach so aus:

Große Mobgruppe - kleinere Mobgruppe - große Mobgruppe - Boss
Große Mobgruppe - kleinere Mobgruppe - große Mobgruppe - Boss

Was macht der Pala? Frisbee werfen, Weihe, Aoe-Hammer, ab und an Spott.
Was macht der DK? Herziehn, Tod & Verfall, Dmg draufhaun

Und der Krieger? (:
Jau, der hat mal nen Donnerknall. Und mit der Glyphe kann er Rüssi zerreißen auf 2 Gegner mehr machen. Aber was passiert mit Mob 4, 5, 6 und 7? Solche Gruppen tötet man heutzutage mit AoE.
Da hat ers schon schwerer.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Karius schrieb:


> Du bist also felsenfest der Ansicht, der Priest levelt sich schwer. Jemand der heute einen levelt mag das ganz anders sehen, denn es hat sich vielleicht grundlegend vereinfacht.



Exakt

Was sich atm schwer levelt sind höchstens noch Schurken und Krieger.
Weil sie sich nicht heilen können und nur mit entsprechenden Waffen gut Schaden machen.

Find ich zumindest ;p


----------



## Omidas (1. September 2009)

Aderlass schrieb:


> Es gibt leider kein T-Sett für den Disc-Priest, ansonsten würde es sehr viel mehr geben.
> Und da der Holy-Priest nicht linear zu spielen ist, wie die andern Klassen, überfordert das viele.





Belphega schrieb:


> Allein das zeugt ja schon davon, dass Blizzard im Raidcontent den Holy als Heiler sieht :-/



Jain!

Das T9 ist von den Stats eher auf den Holy ausgelegt und auch auf den anderen Sets ist meist Wille drauf, von dem der Diszi nicht
so viel braucht. Aber deswegen ist das Set nicht für den Holy alleine ausgelegt. Schaut euch mal den 4er Bonus vom T8 an. Pur auf
den Diszi ausgelegt und ich liebe das Ding. Beim T9 ist der Bonus so ausgelegt, das er Zwei Fähigkeiten Bufft. Einmal Erneuerung
und einmal Göttliche Ägis. Einmal Holy einmal Diszi. Also wird der Diszi auch mit beachtet.

Und das Blizzard den Holy bevorzugt im Raidcontent ... kann ich nichts von merken. 

Das einzige was ich im Bezug auf den Diszi bemerke, ist das seine Spielweise für viele schwer zu verstehen ist. Sowohl von dem Heiler
selbst aber auch von seinen Mitspielern. Den das einzige Problem, das der Diszi hat ist, das ohne Zusatz Plugin bei Recount der
absorbierte Schaden nicht mit anzeigt wird. Und da viele Recount ja anbeten wie das goldene Kalb werden halt falsche Schlüsse gezogen
daraus.

Den Schilde sind wirklich ein unglaublich mächtiges Werkzeug.

Jedem der das nicht versteht, würde ich am liebsten mal mit Ulduar 10er mit nehmen, weil es da Stellen gibt, wo man das sehr gut zeigen
kann. Ignis zum Beispiel. 90% würden da jetzt wohl sagen, das der Holy da vom Vorteil wäre wegen den Flammenjet um danach die 
Gruppe wieder hoch zu bringen. Ich würde sagen, das der Diszi die bessere/gleich gute Wahl wäre. Den es ist immer wieder erstaunlich,
wenn man sich die Zeit nimmt jedem einzelnen ein Schild zu geben und dann die verwunderten Stimmen im TS (Beim Rnd Raid) zu hören,
warum diese Fähigkeit so gut wie keinen Schaden mehr macht und ob Blizzard da was generft hätte. Den mittlerweil verliert dann kaum
einer mehr als 1-2k HP. Das gleiche gilt für Kologarn und Auraya. Massiver Planbarer Schaden auf vorhersagbare Ziele -> Diszi mutiert
zum Heilergott.
Singeltarget Heilung ist er - was die meisten auch sehen - einer der effektivsten. Schilde + durchgängig gute Heilspells + Buffs aufm Tank
sind ein starke Waffe.

Aber nicht das jemand jetzt sagt, dass ich zu engstirnig das sehe, weil ich selbst Diszi spiele: Ich seh auch seine schwächen:
Hoher Raidschaden, der unkontrolliert in die Gruppe rein kommt (Stahlbrecher HM) ist sehr unangenehm für nen Diszi die Gruppe zu
schützen. Den da würden oft die Schilde nicht komplett aufgebraucht, was zu einem immensen Manaverbrauch führt, den er nicht ewig
aufrecht erhalten kann.
Der Diszi MUSS planenen können. Ich finde es ist der Heiler, der am meisten Probleme hat, wenn das Ruder aus seinen Fingern gleitet und
er mit seinen vorsorge Maßnahmen in Rückstand gerät. Der wenn Fehler passiert sind kriegt er Probleme. Vesaxx ein Kicken verkackt und
grad seine Heilhymne (bessere Form von Gelassenheit) nicht parat hat, kriegt er aufgrund seiner langen Castzeit der Gruppenheilung doch
seine Probleme, die andere Heiler weniger haben.
Diese Probleme führen dazu (wie auch bei jedem anderen Heiler, das man für bestimmte Sachen lieber andere Heiler nimmt. Council HM
wie oben gesagt ist für den Diszi die Grp nicht gut zu heilen (aber er wird eh da genug mitm Tank zu tun haben^^) aber dafür kommen
unsere Bäumchen da gerne mal auf über 6k HPs und die Paladine holen auf dank der neuen Flammenmechanik.

Zum Schluss noch was, was ich zu beginn angerissen habe: Das Verständnis vom Diszi.
Er ist einer der anspruchvollsten Heiler meiner Meinung nach, weil er eben planen muss, kaum Fähigkeiten hat, die er einfach irgendwo 
rein schmeissen kann und es trotzdem die richtigen trifft (CoH, Wildwuchs, Chainheal). Und das können viele nicht.
Hatte mal mit nem Twink einen Naxxraid gemacht, wo ein Diszi dabei war. Mir wurde fast schlecht beim zusehen, was er gemacht hatte.
War Stolz wie Oskar, das er immer brav seine Sühne benutzt hatte und prahlte damit wie imba sie wäre (sie ist gut aber nicht über).
Seine Heilwerte waren ... naja. Seine Werte beim Schilden .... grausam. Wie sich im nachhinein raus stellte (als ich ihm Tipps geben wollte)
war es ein Twink einer sehr guten Gilde auf unserem Server. Und er meinte die würden bei ihm so gut wie gar nicht schilden, was auch
erklärt, weswegen er um fast alles geskillt hatte, was wichtig für den Diszi ist und seine Schilde verbessert. ER hat seine Skillung jetzt
angepasst auf Schilden, aber es immer noch nicht ganz verstanden, weil er ein Talent immer noch nicht mit genommen hat, das man dann
brauch, wenn man viel schildet, weil das dann sein Manareg darstellt, wenn sie aufgebraucht sind.
Und sowas sehe ich leider sehr häufig. Diszis die meinen sie wären wie alle anderen Heiler und sich damit selbst kastrieren. Mit denken
und das bestmöglich aus Singelheal und Schilden raus nehmen dann ist man sehr weit oben.

Und jetzt das argument, das ein absorbieren ja nicht heilen würde und das andere tun müssten. Stimmt halb. JA wenn einer fällt und ein
Schild kommt, muss er immer noch geheilt werden, aber Schaden der ihn in der Zeit trifft wird ihn nicht töten. Und wenns komplett
verbraucht wird, hat man ihn doch geheilt nur es fällt nicht auf. Spieler kriegt ein Schild/Heilung von 9k. danach direkt 9k Schaden. Danach
ist die HP identisch, aber beim Diszi würde man meckern, das er ewig nicht geheilt wurde, was aber nicht stimmt. Er heilt! Und rettet Leben.
Den das Schild ist die stärkste Instant Heilung, die man auf unterschiedliche Ziele Spämen kann!

So das wars. Etwas viel, aber das musste mal gesagt werden.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach ein Problem mit der Definition des Disziplin-Priesters.

Mit Schilder und Schmerzunterdrückung sehe ich im Diszipriester eine Supporterklasse mit Heilfähigkeiten. Zusammen mit nem starken Healer klasse - aber als starken Healer kann ich den Diszipriester nicht sehn.. lediglich als starken Supporter (: Was natürlich auch seinen Sinn macht.


----------



## Dexron (1. September 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Der Heiler hat seinen Healbot und muß nur da draufklicken, wo etwas ehemals Grünes sich verfärbt



zeugt davon, dass du keine andere heilerklasse genauer kennst und ein 3-button-klopfender heilpala bist.
bevor flames kommen, ich mag heilende palas - und dies machen sie auch gar nichtmal schlecht.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ein DD muß so gut wie möglich seine Rota fahren



nicht jder DD hat eine faceroll-5k-dps rota, manche haben soetwas sogar gar nicht, weil es diese im klassenverständnis nicht gibt.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Beim Tank ist das ein klein wenig anders. Fehler vom Tank führen in der Regel zu Toten und sehr oft zu Wipes



zwangweise natürlich nur bei tanks so...... wtf
tanks ftw? noway, ALLE müssen ihren aufgaben gerecht werden im raid, denn GEMEINSAM ist das schlüsselwort zum erlegen eines bosses.



WotanGOP schrieb:


> Der Krieger hat kein Monopol aufs Bosse tanken mehr! Wir Palatanks sind da, wo wir hingehören, auf Augenhöhe mit den Kriegern. Mehr wollen wir auch gar nicht. Aber die Krieger werden lenren müssen, das zu akzeptieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ach deswegen würde der heilende baum beim krieger eingeführt - die froststoffindustrie wird sich freuen.



ich wollte damit eigentlich nur zum ausdruck bringen:
für gleiche ergebnisse, müssen sich mittlerweile die ürsprünglichen klassen enorm ins zeug legen, damit sie nicht von anderen klassen überholt werden.
z.b. holy vs druid im gruppenheal

ich finde es nicht schlecht, dass viele klassen nun auch vieles können (tank/DD/heal) - aber ich finde es schade, dass "switcher" nun teilweise die aufgaben noch besser können. ein mage kann nur DD, ein krieger kann nicht heilen, aber dein pala kann alles und schreist es auch noch als imba raus - vergleiche mal selber wo das klassenbalance ist. ich will keine heilenden krieger sehen - sehrwohl aber, dass sie tanken am besten können.


----------



## WotanGOP (1. September 2009)

Dexron schrieb:


> also unterschreibst du nicht, dass ein krieger sich am meisten anstrengen muss für gleiches ergebis, trotz seiner ursprünglichen klassenaufgabe namens tank? aha, ok. spiel weiter dein pala. und wir reden nicht von single bossen.


Nein, ich unterschreibe nicht, daß sich ein Kriegertank mehr anstrengen muß, als ein Palatank. Und ursprünglich, was ist schon ursprünglich? Komm doch mal in die Gegenwart. Es gibt vier Klassen, die tanken können und zumindest zwei davon sind als gleichwertig zu erachten. Alles andere ist Schnee von gestern und wer das nicht endlich akzeptieren kann, der zeugt nur von Unwissenheit und Ignoranz.



Dexron schrieb:


> aha - mages also derzeit die stärkste schadensklasse? hmmm, jeden tag mal was neues.


Zusammen mit dem Schurken und dem Feral, ja, zumindest vom Potential her.



Dexron schrieb:


> habe nicht behauptet, jedoch warum wird er von anderen klassen teilweise überholt in seiner mainüberlegung im spiel?


Wer überholt denn den Kriegertank, bzw. wer behauptet? Keine andere Tankklasse hat den Krieger überholt. Die Palatanks sind auf gleichem Niveau, die anderen etwas drunter, weil sie mehr Schaden kassieren. Der Krieger hat lediglich sein Monopol verloren und deswegen jammert er jetzt ein wenig.





Belphega schrieb:


> Na wenn du glaubst dass du recht hast, solls so sein (: Auf son Gebrabbel lass ich mich nicht ein.
> @ Fail-und-Epic-Fail-Verwechsler-Zitierer-Dingens


*grins* Irgendwie süß...
"Epic fail" ist nunmal in dem Sprachgebrauch, aus dem es stammt, der einzige Konter auf "fail". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Magnison schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Krieger so wie er ist, und wenn Palas, Dudus und DKs besser tanken, mir egal, beim Krieger muss man wenigstens mental anwesend sein.


Sie tanken ja nicht besser, höchstens gleichwertig ein großer Unterschied. Und mental anwesend sein muß wohl jeder im Raid. Ansonsten bist du nur wieder noch einer, der meint, nur als Krieger muß man wirklich etwas können... Das ist doch Quark... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Karius schrieb:


> Das ist auch schwer.
> 
> Mal angenommen du hast vor nem Jahr nen Priester als Twink gelevelt und dann kommt die Frage: Wie levelt sich der Priester?
> 
> ...


Als ich meinen Paladin gelevelt habe, war das echt noch eine sehr langwierige und qualvolle Angelegenheit. Zu der Zeit war er nämlich noch alles andere, als eine Damagemaschine und das ganze war sicher nicht einfach. Trotzdem bleibe ich doch nicht unumstößlich der Meinung, daß der Paladin am schwersten zu leveln ist. Ich kenne ja seine Entwicklung und weiß, daß er ab einem bestimmten Level ganz gut abgeht inzwischen, anders als früher.
Die Frage ist einfach, ob man nur irgendetwas von sich gibt, um etwas von sich gegeben zu haben, oder ob man sich die Mühe macht, die Dinge auch richtig zu recherchieren, bevor man den Mund aufmacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Belphega schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es.
> Dass der Krieger klasse Singletargets tanken kann wissen wir.
> Aber das kann jeder Tank. Und heutzutage sehn Instanzen einfach so aus:
> 
> ...


Also Trash, der gebombt wird ist doch nun wirklich das unterste Niveau an Schwieirigkeit, was man finden kann. Und das kann jeder halbwegs gute Tank im Halbschlaf tanken. Mag sein, daß es da der Krieger immernoch etwas schwerer hat, aber prinzipiell kann er das erstens inzwischen auch gut tanken und zweitens fällt das meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht ins Gewicht. Wenn DDs z.B. die aus den Haufen kommenden Würmer vor Hodir anfangen zu bomben, bevor sie alle herausgekommen sind, dann haben alle Tanks die gleichen Probleme., genau wie ansonsten auch, wenn zu früh angefangen wird. Weihe tickt so minimal, daß die überhaupt keinem Flächenschaden wirklich entgegenhalten kann. Da muß sich auch ein Pala etwas mehr bemühen, als viele immer behaupten. Und wenn ein Schurke dabei ist, sieht sowieso alles ganz anders aus.
Also wir z.B. schicken im 25er bei Throrim mich, als Palatank, durch den Gang, während der Kriegertank mit einem zweiten Pala in der Arena bleibt. Das machen wir, weil unser Krieger das da unten genauso gut hinbekommt, wie ich als Pala. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shirokun (1. September 2009)

also das machne sagen das krieger bessere singel target tanks sind als palas is quatsch. Bei nem tank and spank boss kann man als pala am anfang seine flügel anmachen 3 mal mit dem kopf auf die dastatur schlagen und den rest des kampfes afklo gehn..


----------



## PalaBubble (1. September 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Wenn mir in einem Kampf mal das Mana ausgehen sollte (was nicht so häufig der Fall ist), dann bin ich dazu gezwungen "Göttliche Bitte" zu aktivieren. Während "Göttliche Bitte" aktiv ist, werden alle vom Paladin gewirkten Heilzauber in ihrer Wirkung um 50% gesenkt. "Göttliche Bitte" hat eigentlich nur eine dauer von 15 sek., als Schutzpaladin kann man es aber soweit skillen, dass ein Treffer auf einen Mob den Timer auf 15 sek. zurücksetzt. Das passiert sehr häufig, so dass der Timer kaum ausläuft und der cd dieses Talents beträgt auch nur 1 min. Von daher wirken die Heilzauber eines Palas auf mich dann nur mit beschränkter Wirkung.



Haha, Fail!, Göttliche Bitte veringert nur die Heilung der Zauber die du selber wirkst und nicht auch die, die andere auf dich wirken. Wär ja auch vollkommener Schwachsinn da man als Tankpala Göttliche Bitte permanent aktiv hält (dank "Glyphe:Göttliche Bitte" 3% Dmg-Reduce).

Zum Thema kann ich nur sagn, dass mir nichts der gleichen sonderlich auffällt. Bein uns (Dalvengyr) gibt es keine Bevorzugung von Pala/DKTanks gegenüber Kriegern oder Benachteiligung von Priestern.


----------



## Dexron (1. September 2009)

Shirokun schrieb:


> also das machne sagen das krieger bessere singel target tanks sind als palas is quatsch. Bei nem tank and spank boss kann man als pala am anfang seine flügel anmachen 3 mal mit dem kopf auf die dastatur schlagen und den rest des kampfes afklo gehn..



erzählt mit kurzen worten unverschönt, wie leicht es doch ein pala hat


----------



## tost7 (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach ein Problem mit der Definition des Disziplin-Priesters.
> 
> Mit Schilder und Schmerzunterdrückung sehe ich im Diszipriester eine Supporterklasse mit Heilfähigkeiten. Zusammen mit nem starken Healer klasse - aber als starken Healer kann ich den Diszipriester nicht sehn.. lediglich als starken Supporter (: Was natürlich auch seinen Sinn macht.



Klar, wieso auch healen wenn man schilden kann.

Also ich machen z.B. mit mein Priester z.b. Rat 25er erste Phase ca. 4k HPS + 6k Absorb/sek als Diszi. Dazu kommen noch 3 Schadensverringerung.
Also Holy mach ich da 9-12k Hps, je nachdme wie die anderen Heiler so drauf sind.

Wenn ich da so mit nem dudu vergleiche der seine 10k-12k hps macht, sehe ich da beide klassen auf jedenfall gleichwertig.
Das Bäumchen bringt halt noch nen BR mit, da kann ich leider nicht mit dienen. 


Aber mein dudu ist am Wochende dann 80, mal schaun wie der dann in 1-2 Wochen mit Ulduar 25er Gear abgeht.^^


----------



## Omidas (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich auch einfach ein Problem mit der Definition des Disziplin-Priesters.
> 
> Mit Schilder und Schmerzunterdrückung sehe ich im Diszipriester eine Supporterklasse mit Heilfähigkeiten. Zusammen mit nem starken Healer klasse - aber als starken Healer kann ich den Diszipriester nicht sehn.. lediglich als starken Supporter (: Was natürlich auch seinen Sinn macht.



Das ist eben das Problem, das der Diszi hat. Er kann der beste sein, aber kaum wer merkt es.

Noch als Beispiel, wie extrem anders der Diszi spielt:
Bin stolz sagen zu können, das ich schonmal Violette Festung Hero geheiilt habe, wo zum Schluss im Recount eine
HPS von 139,4 stand. Über die ganze Ini hinweg mit allen Bossen, (wobei einer davon der Void war, der doch gut 
Gruppenschaden macht - glaube sogar den mit Acievment). Und es war kein Shadow/Richturteil des Lichts etc mit
im Spiel. 
Wenn ein anderer Heiltyp da drinne gewesen wäre, hätte er die 1-2k DpS die auf die Gruppe kam halt heilen müssen.
Nur die Frage ist, ist ein Heiler besser, weil er 2k HpS hat, oder der, der so spielen kann, das unter gleicher Umgebung
nur 200 HpS braucht?
Ist der Diszi dann dadurch nur ein Supporter oder ein richtiger Heiler.

Schmerzunterdrückung ist zwar netter Supportskill, aber ich persönlich finde, das der Engel vom Holy viel mehr beitet in
den meisten Fällen.

@ Vorposter:
Kannst du mal dein Char sagen? den solche Werte halte ich ansonsten für ... sagen wirs mal freundlich: utopisch.


----------



## Funteremanholy (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> GZ! Du bist Gott.
> 
> Nein, jetzt ganz im Ernst - bei Maly10 ises mir Jacke wie Hose welche 2 Healer ich mit hab. Wenns einer davon schafft dass jemand aus der Gruppe stirbt (außer bei Phase 3 weil das jedermanns eigenes Bier ist) dann macht er seine Sache falsch.
> 
> ...



DIe dds auf meinem Server laufen halt in alle ae effekte und allgemein ihn alle rein was ihnen schaden macht.
kommt auf die dds an obs viel zu heilen gibt oder wenig.
Meistens müssen die heiler wieder jeden Fehler ausgleichen


----------



## tost7 (1. September 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @ Vorposter:
> Kannst du mal dein Char sagen? den solche Werte halte ich ansonsten für ... sagen wirs mal freundlich: utopisch.



Hast PN.

und klar die schilde sind imba. Yoggi 25er macht nen diszi inern der ersten phase ca 200hps und ca 10k absorb pro sekunde(zumindest wenn die kicker es ständig perpenen so wie bei uns manchmal)

aber dafür brauch ich dann ganz klar auch nen anregen nach der ersten phase.


----------



## Funteremanholy (1. September 2009)

@Pew 
Nein ich hab nix gegen Druiden.
Zufällig passieren bei mir nur immer tolle Sachen wenn druiden dabei sind^^


----------



## WotanGOP (1. September 2009)

Dexron schrieb:


> zeugt davon, dass du keine andere heilerklasse genauer kennst und ein 3-button-klopfender heilpala bist.
> bevor flames kommen, ich mag heilende palas - und dies machen sie auch gar nichtmal schlecht.


*grins* Du warst nicht aufmerksam genug. Ich bin kein Heiler, ich bin Tank, Palatank. Aber ich bin auch Raidleiter im 10er und 25er, was schon eine gewisse Grundkenntnis aller Klassen voraussetzt, um sie bestmöglich einzusetzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dexron schrieb:


> nicht jder DD hat eine faceroll-5k-dps rota, manche haben soetwas sogar gar nicht, weil es diese im klassenverständnis nicht gibt.


Ach und was machen die, die keine Rota haben? Drücken die einfach wild ihre Tasten, irgendwas wird schon bei rauskommen? Also der Vergelter, das kann man nicht anders sagen, kann mit vier Fähigkeiten in zwei Makros quasi mit zwei trommelnden Fingern ziemlich guten Schaden machen. Aber auch das ist eine Rota, wenn auch eine sehr einfache. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich so ungern auf Vergelter umskille, wenn ein anderer Tank dran ist und ich Schaden machen soll. Aber so sind ja bei weitem nicht alle Klassen.
Also ich würde Rota nicht mit faceroll gleichsetzen. Eine Rotation ist einfach eine wiederkehrende Abfolge. Das können zwei Tasten im Wechsel sein, aber auch 10 verschiedene in unterschiedlichen Intervallen, deren Periode erst nach 30 globalen Cooldowns wieder von vorn beginnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Dexron schrieb:


> zwangweise natürlich nur bei tanks so...... wtf
> tanks ftw? noway, ALLE müssen ihren aufgaben gerecht werden im raid, denn GEMEINSAM ist das schlüsselwort zum erlegen eines bosses.


Ja natürlich. Aber die anderen haben halt einfach weniger Aufgaben, als der Tank.




Dexron schrieb:


> ach deswegen würde der heilende baum beim krieger eingeführt - die froststoffindustrie wird sich freuen.


Moment, ein Palatank ist ein Palatank und kein Heiler, genau wie ein Kriegertank ein Kriegertank ist und kein DD. Wenn man von Tanks redet, kann man die anderen Talentbäume nicht einfach mit in den Topf werfen.




Dexron schrieb:


> aber dein pala kann alles und schreist es auch noch als imba raus - vergleiche mal selber wo das klassenbalance ist. ich will keine heilenden krieger sehen - sehrwohl aber, dass sie tanken am besten können.


Nein, mein Pala kann nur tanken. Und imba ist nicht die Klasse, sondern höchstens der Spieler. Und genauso sollte nicht eine Klasse etwas am besten können, sondern der Spieler, um der Beste zu sein. Wo ist denn das Balance, wenn eine Klasse irgendetwas grundsätzlich am allerbesten kann? Das ist doch Ungleichgewicht pur. Palatanks und Kriegertanks sind gleich gut. Wer im Endeffekt besser ist, entscheidet der Spieler hinter dem Char. So soll es sein. So und nicht anders.







Shirokun schrieb:


> also das machne sagen das krieger bessere singel target tanks sind als palas is quatsch. Bei nem tank and spank boss kann man als pala am anfang seine flügel anmachen 3 mal mit dem kopf auf die dastatur schlagen und den rest des kampfes afklo gehn..


Was rauchen manche Leute bloß für Zeug am frühen Morgen? Oh man, zu sowas fällt einem echt nichts mehr ein, als den Kopf zu schütteln...


----------



## Dexron (1. September 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> .....
> So das wars. Etwas viel, aber das musste mal gesagt werden.



*post zu lang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber /sign*

zum diszi aus meiner sicht:
man heilt bevor etwas passiert und muss vorher wissen wo etwas passiert - also nicht reaktiv heilen
der schaden der absorbiert wird, brauch kein heiler heilen - ebenso den, der durch schmerzunterdrückung gar nicht erst entsteht.



priester haben die meisten möglichkeiten zu heilen - und gute setzen auch noch den richtigen zauber, zur richtigen zeit, auf die richtige person.
druiden sind gerngesehene gruppenheiler, aber auch shamies ebenso wie holy´s.
pala´s und diszi´s gern für MT-heilung.

ein raidleiter weiss um die vorzüge einer jeden klasse, und deswegen wird er nie ausschliesslich palaheiler mitnehmen, wird stets nur palas tanken lassen und wird auch nicht nur auf mages als DD zurückgreifen.


----------



## mf77 (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und der Krieger? (:
> Jau, der hat mal nen Donnerknall. Und mit der Glyphe kann er Rüssi zerreißen auf 2 Gegner mehr machen. Aber was passiert mit Mob 4, 5, 6 und 7? Solche Gruppen tötet man heutzutage mit AoE.
> Da hat ers schon schwerer.



rofl - du scheinst ja den vollen Durchblick zu haben ^^ - Donnerknall und Rüssi zerreißen - mehr hat der Krieger nicht - ich schmeiß mich weg.


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wir hatten gestern im TS eine recht interessante Diskussion am Laufen, in der es um die Entwicklung der Klassen in der Warcraft geht. Dabei sind wir einheitlich auf ein paar Eindrücke gekommen, wo wir uns im Laufe der nächsten Zeit eine Änderung erhoffen.
> __
> ...




Nun ich verfolge schon eine ganze Weile das Forum und mir ist zu diesem Theard nur eines eingefallen: Schattenfürstin du jammerst eindeutig zu viel , ich finde selten einen sinnvollen Theard von dir gesehen, meist nur rumgeheule. Deine Aufführung hier ist eigentlich nicht wertvoll, Magier machen gut Schaden, Priester sind Hybrid und Heiler hervorragend, Kriegertanks sind gesucht wie eh und jeh. 
vote for close


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

mf77 schrieb:


> rofl - du scheinst ja den vollen Durchblick zu haben ^^ - Donnerknall und Rüssi zerreißen - mehr hat der Krieger nicht - ich schmeiß mich weg.



Rofl - du scheinst ja den vollen Durchblick zu haben ^^ - Donnerknall und Rüssi zerreißen waren ein Beispiel. Dass der Krieger nicht mehr hat hab ich nie gesagt.  ich schmeiß mich weg.

btw, meine Gratulation zur super Argumentation! Würden alle Posts so diskussionsfördernd sein könnte Buffed zusperrn ^^


----------



## WotanGOP (1. September 2009)

Das ist ja nun kein Grund, die TE persönlich anzugehen. Ich find den Thread gut. Das ist mal was anderes als diese ewigen anderen Themen wie "mit WoW geht es bergab" und so weiter. Die Resonanz auf diesen Thread hier zeigt, daß er nicht so schlecht sein kann. Und wer ihn blöd findet, der geht einfach Bild lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoic (1. September 2009)

könntet ihr bitte bei ner ordentlichen diskussion bleiben und nun nicht ins geflame .. abrutschen ich mein das ist immernoch einer der vermeindlich besten threads hier ... in dem zumindest 50% der leute anscheinend zumindest die hälfte dessen was die verschiedenen klassen kennen ... scheinbar kennen ... 

ja klar einige wenige egozentriker sind ja dabei wo zwanghaft argumentieren ... was sie selber seit monaten spielen aber die hat man doch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....

also bitte ordentliche diskussion


----------



## Dexron (1. September 2009)

@ wotangop

es geht nachwievor um klassen und nicht um einzelne best-of-player.

wenn ein pala deiner aussage nach der top MT heiler ist, auf gleicher höhe mit DER eigentlichen tankklasse ist, und auch noch sehr gutes DD management mitbringen, rede ich nicht mehr von klassengleichheit.

ergo blizz: bring the player, not the class - schade das es so krass ist.


----------



## schenkbael (1. September 2009)

is es net eig wurscht was da is solange der boss liegt?^^
also bei uns is es jedenfalls so^^


----------



## Freakypriest (1. September 2009)

Der Priester ist meiner meinung nach der einzige Heiler der so gut wie alles kann und dass vollwertig. Das Problem ist die vielfältigkeit der Spells selbst und das timing wann was einzusetzen ist. Dazu kommt das man sich ständig umgewöhnen muss zu einen Talent änderungen auf der anderen Seite ändert sich das Heil verhalten durch das EQ, vorallem zu merken wenn der Hastewert nach oben geht.
Und genau dadurch ist der Priester der vielseitigste aber auch am schwersten zu spielende Heiler, der durchschnitts Priest eventuell auch als Twink ist immer im mittelfeld der Heiler. Der Priester der weis was er tut und vielseitig heilt ist ohne Probleme immer ganz oben und kann mit jeder Klasse mithalten bzw. drüber stehen, Bei gleichwertigem EQ.

Von daher sind bei uns auf dem Server Priester immer gerne gesehen und so gut wie kein Raid würde ohne 1-2 losgehen. Dizi's sind eher die exoten nice to have aber mehr als einen im Raid braucht man nicht.
Und dank der neuen instpiration kann ein Healpriest ohne Probleme -10% dmg auf dem Tank obenhalten.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Nasten schrieb:


> nur rumgeheule. Deine Aufführung hier ist eigentlich nicht wertvoll, Magier machen gut Schaden, Priester sind Hybrid und Heiler hervorragend, Kriegertanks sind gesucht wie eh und jeh.
> vote for close



@Inastate

Die Leute diskutieren hier seit 18 Seiten.
Dein Beitrag ist nur Flame ohne Inhalt.

Und dein einziger Ontopic-Satz hat 0 Argumentation drin (:
Wenn dus ausführen würdest, wär ich dir sehr dankbar.


----------



## Stoic (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Inastate
> 
> Die Leute diskutieren hier seit 18 Seiten.
> Dein Beitrag ist nur Flame ohne Inhalt.
> ...


Ich helf ihm mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum Thema Mage .... und Simulationcraft .... PTR Test Results also Patch 3.2.2.

DPS Ranking:
 287857 100.0%  Raid
   8439   2.9%  Mage_T8_57_03_11
   8299   2.9%  Warlock_T8_00_13_58
   8265   2.9%  Druid_T8_00_55_16
   8243   2.9%  Warlock_T8_03_13_55
   8111   2.8%  Rogue_T8_07_51_13_FD
   8111   2.8%  Rogue_T8_15_51_05_FD


----------



## Sir Wagi (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Und nun hätte ich gern eure Meinung dazu (:


Also ich seh das nich so bzw. teile deine Erfahrungen nicht ... Bei uns in der Gilde / auf dem Server is es lediglich so, dass bestimmte Gilden und deren mit Sonderzeichen verzierten Todesritter einen leicht schlechten Ruf haben ... Wiederum bezieht sich das nicht pauschalisiert auf alle DKs, hinter jeder Klasse kann sich ein/e Gute/r oder ein RoxxorGimp verstecken ...
Ich empfinde es nicht so, dass bestimmte Klassen in irgendweiner Weise gemieden oder vermieden werden ... Letztendlich sind alle Klassen irgendwie von Nutzen ...

Ich fand, ab WotlK bis ca. 3.1 hatte der Schurke einen schlechten Stand und es wurde alles getan um bloss keinen Schurken mitzunehmen ... Dies hat sich aber gottseidank geändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> DPS Ranking:
> 287857 100.0%  Raid
> 8439   2.9%  Mage_T8_57_03_11
> 8299   2.9%  Warlock_T8_00_13_58
> ...



Danke Stoic (:

Na dann hoff ich mal dass ich in Zukunft mehr Mages sehe die ihre Klasse beherrschen.
Dann ändert sich mein Bild vllt.


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (1. September 2009)

Nun ganz einfach, ein Magier, zum Bleistift Forstskill, Krittet jeden anderen DD einfach weg vllt nicht so hoch aber dafür regelmäßig aber locker im bereich 5-15k. Ein Holy Priester selbst wenn derjenige seine KLasse nur halbwegs spielen kann haut Heals in Höhenbereichen raus da müssten einige Tanks einfach platzen. Krieger: Sind von DMG input extrem niedrig, Heilen sich gut und supporten die grp. Im aggrpkriegen sind sie auch erste Sahne und echte Aggrokanonen. Krieger als DD? Davon hab ich zu klassik Zeiten nicht viel gehalten und tue es heute auch nicht. Aber sie machen gut DMG gerad im PVP sehr wertvoll. Druiden als dd in Katze: ja der DMG varriert hier sehr stark, weil hier doch etwas Skill erforderlich ist um gut her zu kommen. Als Heiler kann ich sagen (nach mehrjähriger Erfahrung) hier ist es stark Abhängig von Können des Spielers ab. Wer davon wenig bis keine Ahnung hat geht gnadenlos unter, wer Mittelmäßig ist .. na ja sollte auch nicht wirklich healen. Druiden sind im Heilen der Support schlecht hin das war schon immer so. Aber an Heals in höhe eines Healpriests kommen sie nicht ran, sollen sie auch nicht da sie hothealer sind. Hothealen wollen als Priest ist eh schwachfug. DKs.... da gibts solche und solche.

EDIT: wie bei allem kommt es auf Skill an, also den der Spieler an. Es gibt viele die ihre Klasse nicht beherrschen, es gibt die Masse guter Spieler und dann gibt es die die ihre KLasse meistern. Das braucht Übung und ein wenig Händchen für die KLasse... zB find ich es persönlcih schwachfug bei einem DD nur auf DPS zu achten. Ein DD der spontan reagiert, wei ein Warri oder DK der bei Tankdown schnell einspringt und übernimmt oder ein Dudu DD der auch mal sieht das der Heal fehlt einfach mal Gelassenheit castet und supportet ist viel wertvoller. Am wichtigsten ist jedoch das das Zwischenmänschliche nicht vernachlässigt und auf einem freundlichen Niveau abläuft.


----------



## Stoic (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Danke Stoic (:
> 
> Na dann hoff ich mal dass ich in Zukunft mehr Mages sehe die ihre Klasse beherrschen.
> Dann ändert sich mein Bild vllt.



das mit der Klasse beherrschen ist das selbe wie mit nem disci 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... ich nehm fremde mages und fremde discis nicht mit .... aber wie gesagt ... ich nehm die meisten schurken auch nur einmal mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... andere klassen sind z.T. grund solide und ... machen einfach auch so ... aus dem stand ohne was zu tun genug grund dps,hps,absorb whatever ...  .... ^^ andere klassen halt nicht ...


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Sir schrieb:


> Ich fand, ab WotlK bis ca. 3.1 hatte der Schurke einen schlechten Stand und es wurde alles getan um bloss keinen Schurken mitzunehmen ... Dies hat sich aber gottseidank geändert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber voll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu WotLk-Anfangszeiten wars auch doof mit Nahkampf-DD's weil die Bossfights viel einfacher waren wenn viele Casterklassen dabei warn. (Heigan-Tanz, Patchwork, Grobbulus mit den Giften, Kel mit der Aura etc etc)

Und seit der Schurke wieder nen richtig guten DDler abgibt, is jeder um diesen Nahkämpfer froh. Hehe


----------



## Funteremanholy (1. September 2009)

18 Seiten nach 2 Tage das ist echt viel.
gz du hast ein Thema gefunden was die Leute interessiert und was nicht in die richtung: wow wird immer schlechter 
geht.
Das forum braucht mehr solcher Threads.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Nasten schrieb:


> Nun ganz einfach, ein Magier, zum Bleistift Forstskill, Krittet jeden anderen DD einfach weg vllt nicht so hoch aber dafür regelmäßig aber locker im bereich 5-15k.



Hmm.. kann ich so nicht unterschreiben (:
Ich kenn im PvEbereich hauptsächlich Feuer und Arcanmages.
Ich guck mehr auf konstanten Schaden als auf Crit.



> Ein Holy Priester selbst wenn derjenige seine KLasse nur halbwegs spielen kann haut Heals in Höhenbereichen raus da müssten einige Tanks einfach platzen.



Jeder Holypala haut höhere Heals raus. Und wie schon von einigen Leuten hier erwähnt ist der Diszipriest im Singletargetbereich der beste Healpriest - der Holypriest hingegen ist eher Gruppenheiler.



> Krieger: Sind von DMG input extrem niedrig, Heilen sich gut und supporten die grp. Im aggrpkriegen sind sie auch erste Sahne und echte Aggrokanonen.



Gruppensupport hat der DK ebenfalls. Dmg-Input ist richtig, Heilen kann man nen Pala besser (allein der erste Skill im Prot-Baum spricht dafür). Sag zumindest ich als ehemalige Heilerin (: Is natürlich ansichtssache.



> Krieger als DD? Davon hab ich zu klassik Zeiten nicht viel gehalten und tue es heute auch nicht. Aber sie machen gut DMG gerad im PVP sehr wertvoll.



Im PvP sind auch Diszipriester das Nonplusultra. Hier gehts ja eigentlich um PvE ;}



> Druiden als dd in Katze: ja der DMG varriert hier sehr stark, weil hier doch etwas Skill erforderlich ist um gut her zu kommen.



Unser Feraldruide is mit gleichwertigem Equipment stets auf Platz 1, noch vor unserem Hexer und unserem Mage. Er spielt übelst gut und seine Skillung ist gewagt, aber perfekt ;} Skill brauchts tatsächlich.



> Druiden sind im Heilen der Support schlecht hin das war schon immer so. Aber an Heals in höhe eines Healpriests kommen sie nicht ran, sollen sie auch nicht da sie hothealer sind. Hothealen wollen als Priest ist eh schwachfug. DKs.... da gibts solche und solche.



Wenn du vorher von Holypriests geredet hast stimmt das so nicht.
Der Healldudu schafft genauso seine 18k-Healcrits.
Und Hothealen als Priest is seit der Überarbeitung vom Hot sehr gut geworden. (find ich zumindest).

Kleiner Spontanheal + starker Hot gleichzeitig.
Klasse für Momente, wo die Gruppe Flüche kleben hat.


----------



## WotanGOP (1. September 2009)

Dexron schrieb:


> wenn ein pala deiner aussage nach der top MT heiler ist, auf gleicher höhe mit DER eigentlichen tankklasse ist, und auch noch sehr gutes DD management mitbringen, rede ich nicht mehr von klassengleichheit.


Ich schon, da man ja nur eines zugleich sein kann. Der Krieger ist doch auch entweder Tank oder DD und in beidem ist er sehr gut.
Als Grundlage für so eine Diskussion muß man meiner Meinung nach folgendes berücksichtigen: Ein Palatank heilt wie eine Wurst, Ein Holy Pala tankt wie ein Milchbrötchen und ein Vergelter taugt zu beidem nicht.
Die Klassenbalance sehe ich dann gefährdet, wenn ein Spieler mit seinem Char zeitgleich mehrere dieser Dinge könnte. Das ist nunmal aber eben nicht so. Anders kann man ja auch sagen, der Krieger hat zwei Schadensbäume. Wo ist denn das gerecht, der Paladin hat nur einen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wär zumindest das gleiche Prinzip.
Für mich bin ich als Palatank Palatank und sonst nichts. Ich bin kein Heiler, ich bin kein Vergelter, ich bin Palatank und das mit jeder Faser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bleib dabei, der Spieler dahinter sollte bestimmen, wie gut ein Char ist. Und nicht das Design. Es wär doch ungerecht, wenn der Palatank schlechter tanken könnte, per Design, so wie es früher war, nur weil er auch ein Heiler sein könnte. Davon habe ich doch nichts, da ich nunmal kein Heiler bin. Ich bin Palatank und habe lange und hart dafür gearbeitet, als gleichwertig zu den Kriegertanks bei uns angesehen zu werden. Wenn der Palatank also nun wieder benachteiligt werden würde, durch Blizzard, dann wär das alles umsonst gewesen.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Funteremanholy schrieb:


> 18 Seiten nach 2 Tage das ist echt viel.
> gz du hast ein Thema gefunden was die Leute interessiert und was nicht in die richtung: wow wird immer schlechter
> geht.
> Das forum braucht mehr solcher Threads.



Danke. Manchen gefällts - manchen nicht.
Is ab schön mal sowas neben den "Ich hasse Belphega und flame sie jetz" zu lesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw :} 

Ich teste heute ne Heroic.
Mit nem Diszipriest, nem Mage, nem Kriegertank und nem Hexer.

Mal gucken was sich beim Diszi so getan hat. Ich hab ihn wie gesagt, seit fast einem halben Jahr nicht mehr selbst gespielt.
Lediglich vom Holy-Tree bin ich etwas enttäuscht momentan (: Wobei ich den Schutzgeist ja mal richtig Bombe finde.


----------



## serius1607 (1. September 2009)

.


----------



## serius1607 (1. September 2009)

ups verklcikt


----------



## Sharka84 (1. September 2009)

Prototyp_Gottes schrieb:


> Wenn mir in einem Kampf mal das Mana ausgehen sollte (was nicht so häufig der Fall ist), dann bin ich dazu gezwungen "Göttliche Bitte" zu aktivieren. Während "Göttliche Bitte" aktiv ist, werden alle vom Paladin gewirkten Heilzauber in ihrer Wirkung um 50% gesenkt. "Göttliche Bitte" hat eigentlich nur eine dauer von 15 sek., als Schutzpaladin kann man es aber soweit skillen, dass ein Treffer auf einen Mob den Timer auf 15 sek. zurücksetzt. Das passiert sehr häufig, so dass der Timer kaum ausläuft und der cd dieses Talents beträgt auch nur 1 min. Von daher wirken die Heilzauber eines Palas auf mich dann nur mit beschränkter Wirkung.




soso http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=54428 dann versteh ich das falsch das nur meine heilung schwächer is oder wie jetzt? also ich heil mich beim tanken nich selber von daher is mir das doch egal welcher heiler hinter mir steht hauptsache es kommt heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoic (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hmm.. kann ich so nicht unterschreiben (:
> Ich kenn im PvPbereich hauptsächlich Feuer und Arcanmages.
> Ich guck mehr auf konstanten Schaden als auf Crit.



das war wohl eher in die tonne ... gegriffen .... arcan und feuer taugen nichts im .... pvp 

und wenn du dir mal anschauen möchtest:
http://www.arenajunkies.com/talents/

Es gibt nichtmal (und das bedeutet was) überhaupt nen Speccvorschlag für ne PVP Specc die irgendwas mit Arcan oder Feuer zu tun hat.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

@Wotan

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Blizzard beim Paladin momentan genau DAS Können hingepatcht hat was jede Klasse haben sollte. Der Paladin ist ein guter Tank, er ist ein guter Heal und er kann auch gut Dmg machen. Und immer nur eines davon. Das passt doch super.

Aber anstatt, dass sie diverse Klassen einfach ein bisschen auf den Status hinbuffen, kündigen sie nen Pala-Nerf an -.- Dann is wieder alles Milchbrötchen-Style und nix funzt mehr.

Ich find den Pala momentan einfach nur klasse... ich mochte ihn nie :-/ und jetzt freu ich mich immer wenn einer in der Grp is.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> das war wohl eher in die tonne ... gegriffen .... arcan und feuer taugen nichts im .... pvp




Sry, ich hab mich verschrieben.
Ich hab gemeint "ich kenn nur feuer und arcanmages im PVE" - und im PVP nur Frostmages ;p

Damit wollte ich ihn eigentlich darauf hinweisen dass frost die einzig wahre pvpskillung is.

und dass ich kaum frostmages im pve sehe (: weil er mit deren crits argumentiert hat.


----------



## Stoic (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Wotan
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Blizzard beim Paladin momentan genau DAS Können hingepatcht hat was jede Klasse haben sollte. Der Paladin ist ein guter Tank, er ist ein guter Heal und er kann auch gut Dmg machen. Und immer nur eines davon. Das passt doch super.
> 
> ...



das Problem mit dem Pala ist ... das momentan ... Prot Palas Op in der Arena sind ... weil sie vermeindlich guten schaden machen und im healen einem heal pala in nichts nachstehen ... deswegen der Nerf ... steht aber sowohl in den Blueposts ... als auch ... Erfahrungswerte aus der Arena


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> das Problem mit dem Pala ist ... das momentan ... Prot Palas Op in der Arena sind ...



Dann soll Blizzard den Arsch hoch bekommen und nen Skillbaum für PvP einfügen der auch wirklich nur in BG's und in der Arena aktiv sein kann (:

Der Prot-Pala is nämlich im PvE nicht OP.
Und wenn sie ihn wegen PvP nerfen, iser im PvE wieder zu schlecht (:


----------



## Stoic (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Sry, ich hab mich verschrieben.
> Ich hab gemeint "ich kenn nur feuer und arcanmages im PVE" - und im PVP nur Frostmages ;p
> 
> Damit wollte ich ihn eigentlich darauf hinweisen dass frost die einzig wahre pvpskillung is.
> ...



aso .... laut simulationcraft die gängigen mage speccs mit rel. dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dürfte deine aussage dann gut unterstreichen
   8439   2.9%  Mage_T8_57_03_11
   8013   2.8%  Mage_T8_53_18_00
   7965   2.8%  Mage_T8_20_51_00
   7462   2.6%  Mage_T8_00_53_18
   6701   2.3%  Mage_T8_18_00_53


----------



## DoubleJ (1. September 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> ... Ein Palatank heilt wie eine Wurst ...



Das würde ich jetzt nicht so unterschreiben. Ich sehe zwar deutlich weniger, aber immernoch einige "Heilburgen" im PvP rumrennen. Klaro gehts hier um PvE und bisher ist mir noch keine "Heilburg" im PvE untergekommen, aber es geht um die Genauigkeit der Aussage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Belphega:

Diszipriest, Mage, Kriegertank, Ele-Schamie und Hexer ist meine Hero Stamm-Grp. Wirst nicht bereuhen die Konstelation. Aber schreib dann mal deine Erfahrungen. Bin schon gespannt drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Midwinterblo (1. September 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Ich bin Palatank und habe lange und hart dafür gearbeitet, als gleichwertig zu den Kriegertanks bei uns angesehen zu werden. Wenn der Palatank also nun wieder benachteiligt werden würde, durch Blizzard, dann wär das alles umsonst gewesen.



da muss ich dir recht geben!! nur bei mir ist es andersrum ich musste mich als krieger tankt dem dk und dem pala beweisen und ich kann dir versichern es war nicht leicht für mich oft haben mich sachen vorhalten müssen als tank hat man es eben nicht leicht egal welche klasse!! und es stimmt ein tank muss man sein mit jeder faser da gibt es keine halben sachen drum halte ich auch ncihts von dem dual spec als dd bin ich genauso hilfreich wie n blatt im winde xD nur im notfall wenn dd aussetzt spring ich mal ein


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> aso .... laut simulationcraft die gängigen mage speccs mit rel. dps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Aaah :} Das gefällt mir schonmal zur Ausbreitung.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> @Belphega:
> 
> Diszipriest, Mage, Kriegertank, Ele-Schamie und Hexer ist meine Hero Stamm-Grp. Wirst nicht bereuhen die Konstelation. Aber schreib dann mal deine Erfahrungen. Bin schon gespannt drauf
> 
> ...




Huhu DoubleJ (:

Meine Stammgrp is normal

Kriegertank
Magier
Hexer
Eleschami
Palaheal
__

Für Heroics reicht eigentlich so ziemlich jede Gruppe.
Wir werden uns irgendwo anders reinwerfen. Vllt Kara oder so.. Moroes.
Schlechteres Equip anziehn dass die nicht so schnell down gehn. Ohne CCs natürlich.

Dann hat der Tank 5 Mobs zum tanken, wir haben was zum focussen  (:

Mal gucken wos dann tatsächlich hingeht. hehe. Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Stoic (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aaah :} Das gefällt mir schonmal zur Ausbreitung.



Selbst die generell schlechteste Schadensklasse im Spiel also ein Shadow Priest macht mehr Schaden wie die letzte Specc *hust*


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (1. September 2009)

"ZITAT
Krieger als DD? Davon hab ich zu klassik Zeiten nicht viel gehalten und tue es heute auch nicht. Aber sie machen gut DMG gerad im PVP sehr wertvoll.


Im PvP sind auch Diszipriester das Nonplusultra. Hier gehts ja eigentlich um PvE ;}"
 Ich redete von Warri nicht vom Priester xD

und der Priesthot, bzw die sind eher lächerlich^^ vergleich das mal mit den Hots eines gleichwertigen Druiden. Ich bin Aktiv Heiler seit über 3 Jahren. Hothealen in dem Sinne Hots rauf und ruhige Kugel schieben kann ein priest nicht^^. Als Dudu leg ich Verjüngen und Blühendes Leben und dann hab ich eine ganze Weile ruhe. Maximal muss ich noch Nachwachsen rauf legen aber selbst den neuen Hot  (Gruppenhot, mir fällt gerad der Name nicht ein) nutze ich nichtmal.


----------



## Dexron (1. September 2009)

nochmal @ wotangop

ich rede nicht von palatank der heilen soll..... omg, wie kommt man nur auf soetwas.

ich messe nicht die anzahl der skillbäume - ich messe die fähigkeiten einer klasse im gesamtbild als tank/heal oder DD.

und wenn bei pala (100% tank, 100% heal und vielleicht 80%DD) 280/300% rauskommen finde ich sollte die eines kriegers vielleicht bei 120%tank, 100%DD und 5%heal liegen (grüsse an den froststoffverband)

voraussetzung ist immer ein guter durchdachter und vorallem verstandener skill, wenn dies der fall ist ist jede klasse gut.
als weiterer fakt zum thema balance ist der aufwand bzw der einsatz, um jenen %-satz zu erreichen.

wir reden doch nicht darum, was welche klasse alles kann und wo man sie einsetzen soll bei der frage um die balance der klassen.

und da denke ich schon, dass einige klassen 150% einsatz bringen müssen, um 100% zu leisten, andere nur 50% für gleiches ergebnis.


----------



## Omidas (1. September 2009)

Ich habe dir mal ne PN geschickt @ *Belphega

*Sind paar Beispiele, über Diszi und Mages bei uns im Raid. Kannst dir dann ja auch mal ein
besseres Bild darüber machen.


----------



## Patikura (1. September 2009)

Bitte jeder kann aus seiner klasse das maximale rausholn wer das geschafft hat lungert auch in keinem forum herum und schreit immer nur nerv nerv nerv ....
weil im endeffekt ist dieser post nichts anderes. Gut man muss sagen es ist ein passiver schrei das hybriden zu stark sind und das wow sowieso scheisse ist so wie es jetzt ist...

und nein classic war nicht besser ...
Fakt ist kannst du deine klasse spielen ist es egal ob da ein dk,dudu,krieger oder pala tankt .. 
Mach mal rüssi zerreisen auf einen boss 5mal und dann versuch als pala oder dk ohne spott den single mob zubekommen ..
dann wirste es sehen wie gut die sind :S

Zum Magier das ist mein main char und es gibt selten leute die über mir sind im schaden klar wenn der dk doppelt so gut eq ist wie ich das er stärker ist (vorausgesetzt er kann spielen)! Aber gleiches eq Mage>DK,Retri,ele,katze,moonkin !

Also bitte einzig und allein gilt für JEDE klasse *easy to play , hard to master *!


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Nasten schrieb:


> Ich redete von Warri nicht vom Priester xD



Das tut nichts zur Sache q: Es geht trotzdem nur um PvE.



> und der Priesthot, bzw die sind eher lächerlich^^ vergleich das mal mit den Hots eines gleichwertigen Druiden.



Das hab ich überhört.. erst sagst du der Druide kann keine großen Heals spamen, dafür kanner hotten. Und jetzt sagst du, die Priesterhots sind lächerlich - ich soll mir die des Druiden ansehn.

Der Druide lebt von den Hots du sagst es ja selber.
Der Priesterhot is trotzdem gut. Dass er nicht gleichwertig mit dem des Dudus is is klar -> aber wer würde auch sonst noch nen Heildruiden brauchen?



> Ich bin Aktiv Heiler seit über 3 Jahren. Hothealen in dem Sinne Hots rauf und ruhige Kugel schieben kann ein priest nicht^^. Als Dudu leg ich Verjüngen und Blühendes Leben und dann hab ich eine ganze Weile ruhe.



Ich war aktiv über 4 Jahre lang Heildruidin.
Hothealen im Sinne von auf ruhige Kugel schieben kann ein Druide auch nicht.
Du solltest einen Spielen, bevor du sowas sagst.



> aber selbst den neuen Hot  (Gruppenhot, mir fällt gerad der Name nicht ein) nutze ich nichtmal.



Dann spielt der Druide einfach schlecht.


----------



## WotanGOP (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> @Wotan
> 
> Ich bin der Meinung, dass Blizzard beim Paladin momentan genau DAS Können hingepatcht hat was jede Klasse haben sollte. Der Paladin ist ein guter Tank, er ist ein guter Heal und er kann auch gut Dmg machen. Und immer nur eines davon. Das passt doch super.
> 
> ...


Der Hauptgrund für den Palanerf sind die Schwämme an neuen Paladinen, die seid Patch 3.0.2 Azeroth überfluten. Der Paladin ist eine Modeerscheinung geworden und jeder hat einen. Im PVP taugt er nun endlich etwas. Früher gab es Imbaroxxorschurken und Dämmätschmagier. Jetzt gibt es von dieser Sorte auch Paladine. Und die benehmen sich auch so und die anderen fangen das weinen an, weil sie im PVP nicht mehr unbesiegbar sind. Und genau deshalb wird der Paladin wieder generft, worunter hauptsächlich die alteingesessenen Paladine leiden, die schon immer Paladin sind, aus Überzeugung, die ihren Char lieben und beherrschen und dabei, wie man es von einem Krieger des Lichts erwartet, auch noch anständig sind. Das ist sehr schade.
Hoffen wir mal, daß es nicht soweit kommt, daß der Paladin irgendwann wieder nichts mehr Wert ist. Dann wären die ganzen Modepalas zwar wieder weg aber für die, denen wirklich was an der Klasse liegt, wären wieder nur das Opfer von Witzen. Von Witzen, die Momentan keiner mehr ausspricht...

Wobei man allerdings noch sagen muß, daß der Vergelter vom Schadenspotential nur im Mittelfeld liegt, auch wegen der Änderungen zuletzt. Ich würde sogar so weit gehen und sagen, einzig der Shadow ist momentan erkennbar schwächer. Sicher gibt es sehr starke Shadows, aber es geht ja nur ums reine Schadenspotential.
Auf jeden Fall is der Vergelter aber nicht mehr die Lachnummer, wie er es zu BC Zeiten noch war.

Ich würde es auf jeden Fall begrüßen, wenn alle Klassen das gleiche Potential hätten, in ihren jeweiligen Ausrichtungen. Schurke und Magier sind, als reine DD-Klassen, momentan die stärksten. Jäger und Hexer könnten also einen Buff vertragen, um aufzuschließen. Aber der kommt ja mit dem Addon.
Was die Heiler angeht, sind sie, meiner Meinung nach, alle auf einem guten gleichwertigen Niveau. Jede Klasse kann theoretisch alles, das eine besser, das andere schlechter. Und die Tanks sind auch gleichwertig. In einem Raid ist also eine gesunde Mischung aus allen diesen Klassen das Optimum. Und das ist doch schön.

Was halt immer ein Problem sein wird: Wenn man als relativ unerfahrener neuer Raider ein paar mal einen schlechten Vertreter einer Klasse/Spielform erlebt hat, dann neigt der Mensch dazu, sich das einzuprägen und zu pauschalisieren und in Zukunft zu vermeiden, diese Klasse mitzunehmen. Und schließlich zieht man Scheuklappen auf, um sich nicht eines besseren belehren zu lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GrillGorilla (1. September 2009)

Möchte mal noch was zum Thema "exorbitant hohe healcrits" einwerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe mit meinen Elementarschamane als secondskill wiederherstellung geskillt, und trage so im schnitt 213er euqipment....hatte letzthin damit einen 23k healcrit was schon den Palacrits entspricht, zusätzlich kommen aber noch 7-8k heilung von dem Talent Erwachen der Ahnen das im Normalfall auch den Tank heilt.....
...wir rechnen zusammen 23k + 7-8k=30-31k !!einseinself

nur soviel dazu

(P.S.: Falls so etwas in der Art schon gepostet wurde, entschuldigt mich bitte....aber ich hatte keine Zeit/Lust mir die 20 Seiten -GZ übrigens der Threaderstellerin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - durchzulesen....)


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Das tut nichts zur Sache q: Es geht trotzdem nur um PvE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich kann mit meinem Dudu oft eine ruhige Kugel schieben nach dem Hotten und nur so mein erster Dudu hat Naxx (classic) und sunwell clear. Der war mein erster Char überhaupt und über Jahre der einzige. Und ich habe gesagt Druiden nicht so hoch heilen wie priests, im Bezug auf Heilende Berührung etc pp nicht auf die Hots, das hatte ich vergessen zu sagen ...


----------



## WotanGOP (1. September 2009)

Stoic schrieb:


> das Problem mit dem Pala ist ... das momentan ... Prot Palas Op in der Arena sind ... weil sie vermeindlich guten schaden machen und im healen einem heal pala in nichts nachstehen ... deswegen der Nerf ... steht aber sowohl in den Blueposts ... als auch ... Erfahrungswerte aus der Arena


Ja das stimmt. Aber der "Nerf" den du meinst, der schwächt den Palatank nicht. Aktuell erhält der Palatank ja 30% der Ausdauer als Zaubermacht, wovon die Heilburg profitiert. Bei 3000 Ausdauer, was ein normaler Wert ist, macht das 900 ZM.
In Zukunft wird Zaubermacht aus 60% der Stärke berechnet. Bei 1500 Stärke, was wiederum auch normal ist, sind das also wieder 900 ZM. Für den Palatank bleibt es gleich, für die Heilburg wird das das ende sein, weil sie auf dem Heilequip ja keine Stärke drauf hat. Und in Tankequip heilen funktioniert nicht, weil der Palatank nur 5k Mana hat.
Diese Änderung ist nachvollziehbar und klingt vernünftig.





DoubleJ schrieb:


> Das würde ich jetzt nicht so unterschreiben. Ich sehe zwar deutlich weniger, aber immernoch einige "Heilburgen" im PvP rumrennen. Klaro gehts hier um PvE und bisher ist mir noch keine "Heilburg" im PvE untergekommen, aber es geht um die Genauigkeit der Aussage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Heilburgen sind ja keine Tanks. Das sind ja Heiler in Heilequip, die im Tankbaum nur sehr weit herunter geskillt haben. Ich rede aber von Tanks, also mit Tankequip. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und die heilen mit 5k Mana eben nur wie eine Wurst.





Dexron schrieb:


> und wenn bei pala (100% tank, 100% heal und vielleicht 80%DD) 280/300% rauskommen finde ich sollte die eines kriegers vielleicht bei 120%tank, 100%DD und 5%heal liegen (grüsse an den froststoffverband)


Das würde doch dann aber bedeuten, daß der Kriegertank per Design stärker wär, als der Palatank. Und das ist in meinen Augen eben Ungleichgewicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dexron schrieb:


> und da denke ich schon, dass einige klassen 150% einsatz bringen müssen, um 100% zu leisten, andere nur 50% für gleiches ergebnis.


Ja bei den DDs ist das sicher so. Siehe der Vergelter, der ist wirklich lächerlich einfach und langweilig und nicht vergleichbar mit z.B. einem Jäger, Hexer, Schurken.


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Nasten schrieb:


> Also ich kann mit meinem Dudu oft eine ruhige Kugel schieben nach dem Hotten und nur so mein erster Dudu hat Naxx (classic) und sunwell clear. Der war mein erster Char überhaupt und über Jahre der einzige. Und ich habe gesagt Druiden nicht so hoch heilen wie priests, im Bezug auf Heilende Berührung etc pp nicht auf die Hots, das hatte ich vergessen zu sagen ...




... sei mir nicht böse. Aber zu Classiczeiten hatte ich auch meinen Healdudu. Ich hatte Naxx bis auf Saphiron und Kel clear.
Da gabs noch kein Bäumchen und Druiden haben ihre Hots so gut wie gar nicht verwendet.
Da warn Druiden noch MT-Heiler, die Heilende Berührung gespamt haben und Decurser von Gift und Flüchen.
Da gabs mal keine Minute ruhige Kugel - schon gar nicht in Naxx Classic.. die übertriebensten Progamergilden könnten das bestätigen.

Sunwell war schon ne einfachere Liga.
Aber da konntest du auch nicht eben mal Blühendes Leben und Verjüngung aufn Tank haun und dann afk gehn.
Außer dein Tank hatte 150k Leben, das kann dann natürlich sein.
Oder ihr hattet unter 25 Leuten 10 Heiler. Oder alle anderen haben einfach so gut geheilt dass du nix mehr tun musstest.
__

Der Druide erfordert Teilweise mehr Movement im Solo-Healbereich als andere Healklassen.
Er klickt nicht einfach die Targets durch und heilt sie mit einem Cast wieder hoch - sondern muss seine Hots so verteilen dass sie sinnvoll sind.
In Raids hat ers vllt etwas leichter.


----------



## Midwinterblo (1. September 2009)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund für den Palanerf sind die Schwämme an neuen Paladinen, die seid Patch 3.0.2 Azeroth überfluten. Der Paladin ist eine Modeerscheinung geworden und jeder hat einen. Und die benehmen sich auch so und die anderen fangen das weinen an, weil sie im PVP nicht mehr unbesiegbar sind.



das gleiche kann man von den DK´s sagen! die laufen rum wie sand am meer ich denke das nicht nur auf unserem server so. Praalen rum mit dmg etc da wurde es zeit das die generft wurden!! und jetzt weinen sie rum. ich merke es bei unserem tank. (sry bin ich habe eine schlechte einstellung gegenüber DK´s) aber jeder wird mir zustimmen das seit einführung des DK das balancing gelitten hat!!


----------



## WotanGOP (1. September 2009)

Midwinterblo schrieb:


> das gleiche kann man von den DK´s sagen! die laufen rum wie sand am meer ich denke das nicht nur auf unserem server so. Praalen rum mit dmg etc da wurde es zeit das die generft wurden!! und jetzt weinen sie rum. ich merke es bei unserem tank. (sry bin ich habe eine schlechte einstellung gegenüber DK´s) aber jeder wird mir zustimmen das seit einführung des DK das balancing gelitten hat!!


Ja der Todesritter ist eine schlechte Erfindung. Es ist eine Tankklasse mehr, die aber nichts bringt, da die meisten eh DD sind oder nicht tanken können. Und ins PVP hat er Ungleichgewicht gebracht. Viele Klassen haben einfach keine Chance gegen Todesritter, wie auch gegen Schurken. Aber wenn ihnen im BG ein guter Palatank begegnet, sieht man sie flitzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im PVE ist es aber okay. die meisten Todesritter disqualifizieren sich ziemlich schnell mit ihren 1000 DPS oder weil sie in jeder Nova sterben. Und die guten sind im Schaden im oberen Mittelfeld. Ich denke, damit kann man leben.


----------



## Midwinterblo (1. September 2009)

ja dank neuestem patches etc bei der frischen einführung ey ey.... ja das kenn ich nur zugut *brust raus bauch rein* EY ICH BIN DK ICH MACH MEINE BARRIERE UND KNOCHEN SCHILD IHR KÖNNT MIR NIX * .....

rööööööms tot.... und der dk heult rum xDD ich hab mich vor lachen nicht halten können zumal finde ich das sie ins spiel nicht reinpassen naja^^

ich glaube im tank bereich machen dem pala und dem krieger niemand was nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dreamteam halt =D


----------



## Midwinterblo (1. September 2009)

dann hätte ich ne frag allg. an alle klassen.

was erhofft ihr euch von der erweiterung für eure fähigkeiten was hofft ihr wir endlich behoben, kommt dazu wird weggepatcht whatever lasst euch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (1. September 2009)

@TE:

Krieger, ok, stimmt, er hats etwas schwerer im Tanken, als andere Tanks (momentan zumindest).

Priester: Dazu muss ich sagen: ich kann dir gar nicht zustimmen. In keinem Punkt. Bei uns im Raid ist ein Priester immer No. 1 im Heilen. Der Priester, auf Holy geskillt, hat viele Möglichkeiten zu skillen, und da liegt auch das Problem. Viele Priester haben eine Skillung, wo selbst mir als Schurke die Galle hochkommt. Nicht wenige Priester lassen ma die 50% Manaregg beim Casten außen vor, obwohl das wohl eines der wichtigsten Talente ist. Im Holy-Baum gibts für den Priester nur wenig sinnloses zu skillen. Da der Holy-Priester aber eher ein Gruppenheiler ist, sollte man da doch vorallem die Gebete ausskillen. Und wenn ein Priester eben im Holybaum richtig geskillt hat, ist er immer vorne mitdabei. Da muss ich eher sagen, dass der Schamane im heilen benachteiligt ist, da er entweder mit Springflut + geringen Wellen den Raid heilen kann, was sehr manainitensiv ist, oder mit Kettenheilungen, welche aber bei weitem nicht so effektiv heilen wie z.B. ein Gebet der Heilung, wozu der Priester mit Kreis der Heilung sogar noch eine instant AoE-Heilung hat, was sonst keine Klasse vorzuweisen hat.

Magier: Magier sind momentan auch benachteiligt, das stimmt. Sie halten als "fast" reine DDs nicht so mit, wie es seien sollte.


----------



## Stoic (1. September 2009)

Midwinterblo schrieb:


> dann hätte ich ne frag allg. an alle klassen.
> 
> was erhofft ihr euch von der erweiterung für eure fähigkeiten was hofft ihr wir endlich behoben, kommt dazu wird weggepatcht whatever lasst euch aus
> 
> ...



Das Vanish gefixed wird. Alles andere is prima ..... und mindestens ... wenn sie vanish schon nicht komplett fixen ... zumindest den Pet Bug beheben.


----------



## Hishabye (1. September 2009)

Oh man wieder so ein blödsinniger Thread a la meine Klasse hat den längeren e-pen*piep*

SPIELT IHR AUCH MAL AUS SPASS oder schon vergessen was spass ist????

Mimimi Klasse B macht 10dps mehr als ich MIMIMIMI Diese Klasse muss jetzt ganz ganz unbedingt generft, verbannt, auf den Scheiterhaufen gebracht werden oO

MIMIMIMI Klasse H macht mehr Heilung als ich MIMIMIMI Diese Klasse muss jetzt ganz ganz unbedingt generft, verbannt, auf den Scheiterhaufen gebracht werden oO

MIMIMIMI Klasse Z tankt nur mit 2 Knöpfen MIMIMIMI Diese Klasse muss jetzt ganz ganz unbedingt generft, verbannt, auf den Scheiterhaufen gebracht werden oO

Man inmmer dieser Neid...statt sich als GRUPPE zusehn die ZUSAMMEN was schafft und sagen TSCHAKKAAAA das haben wir geschafft! 
Nein da wird aufeinander geschimpft gemeckert und hast nicht gesehn "Oh ein Druide (hier könnte auch eine andere Klasse deiner Wahl stehen)  mein Feindbild oO er hat 10HPS als ich"

Ich bin froh wenn im Raid jede Klasse dabei ist, denn die Mischung macht es aus. 
Und vergisst nicht eure Mitspieler sind keine NPCs, sondern sind aus echtem Fleisch und Blut. Und keine Maschinen die konstante Leistung über längeren Zeit bringen.
Wenn ihr das wollt, dann geht nach Guild Wars dort könnt ihr euch zu eurer Gruppe NPC aussuchen...


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

@ Vorposter


Danke.
Ich weiß zwar nicht was du damit sagen willst, aber du pushst den Thread.


----------



## Willer (1. September 2009)

also ich hab jetz mal paar seiten mit verfolgt

ich bin holy priester und bin auch voll und ganz zufrieden damit (klar bin nichtmehr im penisverglichsemter standart an den 1. 2plätzen ... meistens auf platz 4 oder 5) ... aber was juckt das mich? ... solange der raid überlebt und ich weis ich hab getahn was getahn werden musste ist es mir egal wo ich stehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich werd unter keinen umständen plötzlich auf disci oder gar ne andere klasse hoch ziehn weil die angeblich besser sein soll... an inis 10er oder 25er raids bekomm ich genug anschluss manchmal sogar mehr als mir lieb ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zb wenn man 1/2std in irrgendeiner stadt rumsteht kommen mindestens 5 whisper so ca so ausehn "hallo hast du lust auf <instanz name> bisschen durchheilen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich kann mich nicht beklagen zwecks anschluss oder heil können zu 99% überlebn bei mir alle gruppen (ausser die stellen sich echt zu blöd an)

MFG


----------



## Severos (1. September 2009)

Der Teil mit den Kriegern stimmt wirklich.. ich selber spiele seid classic wow den Krieger als tank.. 
Er hat sehr harte Zeiten hinter sich, wurde gebufft und generft..
Ich find ihn jetzt zu wotlk sogar noch viel einfacher als zB zu classic oder zu bc.
Jetzt hat man mehr ae zum tanken als früher.
Allerdings finde ich es immer noch sehr viel schwerer als krieger zu tanken im Vergleich zum dk und pala (druide kenn ich nicht)
Macht immer Spaß, mir ists egal ob andere es leichter haben, solang ich mein spaß hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nershul (1. September 2009)

> Der Druide erfordert Teilweise mehr Movement im Solo-Healbereich als andere Healklassen.
> Er klickt nicht einfach die Targets durch und heilt sie mit einem Cast wieder hoch - sondern muss seine Hots so verteilen dass sie sinnvoll sind.
> In Raids hat ers vllt etwas leichter.



Sorry, wenn ich mich da so dreist einmische, aber irgendwie widersprichst du dir ein wenig selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Natürlich klickt ein Druide die Targets durch und haut 1-2 HoTs drauf. Damit ist die Arbeit für ihn meistens erledigt. Wenn nicht, gibts seit WotLK Pflege, oder eben die guten alten Instant-HT bzw Rasche Heilung. Aber grundlegend ändert das nichts daran, dass wir unsere Gruppen-/Raidmitglieder durchklicken und "hotten" (was für ein Wort btw o_0) Dass das natürlich auf ne sinnvolle und der Situation angepasste Art und Weise passieren sollte, versteht sich von selber. 
Der Movement-Aspekt ist für einen Druiden, wie ich finde, am unproblematischsten. Wir können nämlich auch mehr oder weniger problemlos im Laufen heilen, was Paladine/Schamis nur sehr eingeschränkt und Priester ebenfalls eingeschränkter können. Im Raid in nem komisch roten/schwarzen/blauen Feld stehen zu bleiben und den Schadenszahlen zuzugucken war noch nie sonderlich intelligent... Das gilt aber für alle. (Verzeih bitte, wenn ich den Sinn hinter deiner Aussage falsch verstanden haben sollte..)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Im Übrigen sind solche "was muss sich ändern" Threads leider ziemlich sinnfrei und meistens eh nichts mehr als enorm subjektives "mimimi" (sorry an den TE, aber ich denke da eben so)
Wieso sinnfrei? Ganz einfach: Maximal, aber wirklich allerhöchstens, 1-2% aller Einwände von Spielern in den Foren bewirken eine Änderung oder wenigstens ein Überdenken der aktuellen Situation. Ich kann mich gut dran erinnern, dass Ghostcrawler irgendwann einmal in nem Bluepost davon gesprochen hat, dass Blizzard sowieso weit im Voraus plant, auch hinsichtlich mögl. Klassenänderungen. Sprich, wenn ihr euch über irgendwas aufregt, was ja manchmal durchaus sogar gerechtfertigt sein kann, dann weiss Blizzard das schon und wird es, sofern tatsächlich nötig, auch ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solche Threads sind selten argumentativ belegt oder gar sachlich begründbar. Es ist meist jammern auf mehr oder weniger hohem Niveau, weil der böse Dk plötzlich 17,3 DPS mehr gefahren ist, als der eigene über-porno-roxxor-magier. Da bricht für viele dann ne Welt zusammen... (Nur ein Beispiel von vielen versteht sich) Nachvollziehen konnte ich das noch nie, aber gleichzeitig muss man sich mit diesem Phänomen wohl irgendwann nach Jahren einfach mal abfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

In diesem Sinne
Caym - EU Taerar


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Nershul schrieb:


> grundlegend ändert das nichts daran, dass wir unsere Gruppen-/Raidmitglieder durchklicken und "hotten" (was für ein Wort btw o_0)



Ich sprach ja vom Solo-Heilen. Quasi in ner 5er oder ner alten Raidini alleine.
Da musst du das Leben vom MT im Auge haben und musst besonders wenn die DDs wiedermal nicht ausn Flächendmg rausehn stets wissen welcher Hot wo drauf gehört. Als Priester machst du da einfach Gebet der Heilung - heilt ja bombig sofort hoch. Als Pala gibts die Flamme und die schnelle Heilung auf alle Gruppenmitglieder etc.

Beim Druiden tickts. Deshalb find ich aus meiner Sicht - aus der einer ehemaligen Healdudu und Healpreist - dass es mehr .. ich sag mal Erfahrung und Wissen Einschätzungsvermögen erfordert.




> Wir können nämlich auch mehr oder weniger problemlos im Laufen heilen, was Paladine/Schamis nur sehr eingeschränkt und Priester ebenfalls eingeschränkter können.



Falsch. Wir können hotten. Wir können auch 1x rasche Heilung im Lauf spamen.
Priester können ebenfalls im Lauf hotten - Der Hot heilt sogar gleichzeit wie ein kleiner Instant-Healcast wenn man die Glyphe drin hat. Mit meiner schami hab ich im Lauf auch kein Problem.
Lediglich mim Pala wirds etwas kompliziert ^^ dafür healt der aber schnell. Hehe also klappt auch.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Im Übrigen sind solche "was muss sich ändern" Threads leider ziemlich sinnfrei und meistens eh nichts mehr als enorm subjektives "mimimi" (sorry an den TE, aber ich denke da eben so)
> Wieso sinnfrei? Ganz einfach: Maximal, aber wirklich allerhöchstens, 1-2% aller Einwände von Spielern in den Foren bewirken eine Änderung oder wenigstens ein Überdenken der aktuellen Situation.



Darum gehts ja auch nicht (: Das is ja kein Vorschlag an Blizzard.
Sondern eine Frage an die Community - ob sie die Meinungen teilen.

Wie es ihnen mit ihren Charaktern geht und wie sie die o. a. Klassen in der Gruppe empfinden.
Wen heilen Heiler am liebsten?
Welchen Heiler bevorzugen Tanks?
Welchen Heiler bevorzugen die Gruppen?
etc etc (:

Reiner Meinungsaustausch.


----------



## Sausage (1. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Falsch. Wir können hotten. Wir können auch 1x rasche Heilung im Lauf spamen.
> Priester können ebenfalls im Lauf hotten - Der Hot heilt sogar gleichzeit wie ein kleiner Instant-Healcast wenn man die Glyphe drin hat. Mit meiner schami hab ich im Lauf auch kein Problem.
> Lediglich mim Pala wirds etwas kompliziert ^^ dafür healt der aber schnell. Hehe also klappt auch.



Der Holypriester braucht keine Glyphe, die kleine Instantheilung der Erneuerung ist ein Talent, noch dazu hat er normalerweise Kreis der Heilung oder als Diszi Machtwort: Schild.
Pala hat heiliger Schock.
Schami hat Springflut.

Also jeder hat seine kleine Heilung, die er im Lauf casten kann, nur der Druide hat da etwas mehr, was ihn halt von den anderen Heiler-Klassen unterscheidet, und das ist auch gut so. Soll ja nicht alles gleich sein!


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Also jeder hat seine kleine Heilung, die er im Lauf casten kann, nur der Druide hat da etwas mehr, was ihn halt von den anderen Heiler-Klassen unterscheidet, und das ist auch gut so. Soll ja nicht alles gleich sein!



genauso ist es nämlich (:


----------



## Sausage (1. September 2009)

Und meiner Meinung nach ist auch kein Heiler "zu schwach". 
Druide ist bei Bossen, bei denen man viel laufen muss, sehr von vorteil, außerdem kann er bei richtig hohem reinkommenden Schaden seine Gruppe nochmal mit Gelassenheit retten.

Pala ist immernoch die No. 1 im MT-Heilen, meiner Meinung nach, wobei sich da der Diszi-Priest mittlerweile auch gut aufdrängt, da er mit Sühne in kurzer Zeit richtig viel Heilung rüberbringen kann.

Holypriest ist für mich momentan DER Gruppenheiler schlechthin. Richtig geskillt und gespielt kann er, zumindest im 10er, oft den Raid binnen 5 Sekunden von fast-tot auf 100% Leben bringen.

Schamane wird effektiver im Tankheilen, aber kann im Gruppenheilen nicht mithalten, hat meiner Meinung nach momentan den schwersten Stand.

ABER: Wer seine Klasse mit anderen Heilerklassen vergleicht, ist sowieso selber schuld. Vergleicht euch mit anderen Spielern eurer Klasse, da seht ihr wirklich, wo ihr euch noch, bzw. ob ihr euch noch verbessern könnt. Sich mit anderen Klassen vergleichen, ist nie von Vorteil, da manche Klassen bei bestimmten Bossen einen schlechteren oder besseren Stand haben.


----------



## Daniel Fuchs (1. September 2009)

Zum Krieger muss ich sagen das das teilweise stimmt, ich stelle jedoch fest das der Krieger trotz allem noch der bessere Tank gegenüber dem DK ist, er hält einfach mehr aus und hat gewisse Vorteile gegenüber dem DK.

zum Priester kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, da priester generell sich nicht besonders heraustun ausser beim aoe spam heal.

Magier sind eine Klasse die wenn man sie spielen kann ungleich viel mehr schaden macht als andere klassen. ich kenne einen magier der im raid standart zwischen 8-9k DPS fährt und es auch schon geschafft hat 11k DPS zu fahren, und da fällt mir beileibe keine klasse ein die das sonst so drauf hat. Aber im Normalfall ist magier mittlerweile durchaus ersetzbar, weil Blizzard nach und nach gekonnt die Eigenschaften jeder klasse ausrottet. Wer braucht heute noch Zauberraub im Raid oder mal nen sheep????... ich hab den im raid in WotLK noch nie benutzt... 
alles eine insgesamt sehr unschöne entwicklung.

In diesem Sinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


beste Grüße aus dem Land des Bieres, Mittelfranken


----------



## Belphega (1. September 2009)

Daniel schrieb:


> beste Grüße aus dem Land des Bieres, Mittelfranken



 jetz hör mir aber auf.

Tirol liegt unter Bayern und über Südtirol.
Dass wir das Bierland schlechthin sind is doch wohl unbestreitbar.. tztztz..
__

@sausage

Einen besten Healer gibts nicht, ne.
Es gibt jedoch einen für eine bestimmte Situation besten Heiler ;}
Und das rotiert natürlich.


----------



## Sausage (1. September 2009)

Daniel schrieb:


> Zum Krieger muss ich sagen das das teilweise stimmt, ich stelle jedoch fest das der Krieger trotz allem noch der bessere Tank gegenüber dem DK ist, er hält einfach mehr aus und hat gewisse Vorteile gegenüber dem DK.
> 
> zum Priester kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, da priester generell sich nicht besonders heraustun ausser beim aoe spam heal.
> 
> ...



11k sind als Arkanmage drin. Aber du bist nach etwa einer Minute oom. Und 8-9k DPS fährt kein Magier standartmäßig einen Bosskampf lang. Vergiss es.

Zauberraub brauchst du bei Lord Jaraxxus und Sheep in Ulduar auch mal ab und zu. (Zumindest kann es nicht schaden)


----------



## Thory79 (1. September 2009)

Daniel schrieb:


> ...
> Aber im Normalfall ist magier mittlerweile durchaus ersetzbar, weil Blizzard nach und nach gekonnt die Eigenschaften jeder klasse ausrottet. Wer braucht heute noch Zauberraub im Raid oder mal nen sheep????... ich hab den im raid in WotLK noch nie benutzt...
> alles eine insgesamt sehr unschöne entwicklung.
> 
> ...



Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers. Da brauchst du definitiv beides.


----------



## Fast Jack (1. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Magier: Magier sind momentan auch benachteiligt, das stimmt. Sie halten als "fast" reine DDs nicht so mit, wie es seien sollte.



Lese ich zum 100ten mal im 100ten Forum und beantworte ich zum 100ten mal:
Ob man es glaubt oder nicht, Magier zu spielen ist nicht so leicht wie es die 3-Tasten-Rota vermuten lässt und dementsprechend ist die Diskrepanz im Schaden relativ hoch. Ich bin mit meinem Schaden durchaus nicht unzufrieden. Klar würde es mich Freuen wenn der Ignite-Bug nach Jahren endlich mal gefixt wird, oder die Hervorrufung mal überarbeitet wird... usw.

ABER: Es gibt kaum eine Klasse bei der kleine Fehler so krass mit DMG-Verlust bestraft werden wie beim Magier(Katze, Affli & Shadow fallen mir da spontan noch ein). Bei diesen vieren sieht man die extremsten Unterschiede zwischen guten und schlechten Spielern. Da ich selbst Magier spiele gehe ich mal näher auf meine Klasse ein.

1. Pyroproccs: LB tickt aus und lässt den Pyro proccen. Hier sind 2 von 3 Magiern überfordert. Besonders wenn die Explosion praktisch gleichzeitig mit dem Castende des Feuerballs stattfindet. Das ist ein Punkt wo man extrem schnell schalten und genau hinsehen muss. 
Ist die LB vor dem FB durch und ich caste FB anstatt von LB könnte der fliegende FB, zusammen mit dem frisch gecasteten, den Pyroprocc überschreiben und es fehlen je nach Haste ca 2,5-2,8sek Living Bomb(L auf dem Target. Allein dadurch bricht der Schaden schon ein. Jetzt muss man aber, wenn man den Fehler gemacht hat, gegebenenfalls reagieren und die Rota drehen, um wenigstens, im Falle eines Überschreibens, nur den T9 4er Bonus zu verschenken, also den Pyro raushauen bevor man die LB refresht, noch ein GCD in dem die LB fehlt, aber besser als ein verschenkter Procc. Erinnert man sich aber, das der vorherige FB nicht gekrittet hat(kein Überschreibungsrisiko), kann man wie gewöhlich die LB refreshen bevor man die Pyros raushaut, was in 1,5sek mehr LB uptime resultiert.
Handelt man in diesem Spot korrekt, sieht also, dass die LB vorher fertig wird, dann: FB zu ende casten - LB - Pyro - Pyro.../FB. Erste Sahne. 
Handelt man umgekehrt falsch, spammt also die LB obwohl der Feuerball früher fertig wird, hat man Deadtime in der Rota, die es ebenfalls zu vermeiden gilt. Wer das nicht versteht wird daran u.A. merken wie knapp und wichtig timing hier ist und wie schwierig dieser Spot für Magier ist, die selten raiden, denn da gehört viel Übung dazu.

Generell versagen aber auch viele Magier indem sie die Pyros raushauen bevor sie die LB refreshen. 
FB fliegt(krit) - LB tickt aus(krit) - Pyroprocc - FB zu ende casten - ...
Hier kann kein Overwrite stattfinden! LB drauf, immernoch keine Overwitemöglichkeit. Jetzt hat man im WORST CASE ohne Haste immernoch Zeit für eine dreier Pyroline, mit ein wenig Glück beim Procctiming und etwas Haste auch 4er bis 5er Lines. 5er Pyrolines... ja ich hab auch schon gefühlte 8er-Lines rausgehauen, aber jeder weiß wie selten Lines mit über 3-4 Pyros vorkommen und entsprechend wenig Rücksicht kann man in dem häufig auftretenden Spot auf ein selten auftretendes Ereignis nehmen.

2. Movement: Movement ist der Magier DPS-Killer Nummer 1. Magier warten je nach Haste bis zu 3sek darauf, dass es mächtig knallt. Bei mir macht ein FB im Schnitt knapp 9k Schaden+Chance auf Ignite(über den gesamten Kampf ca. 20% des Magierschadens)+Proccchance. Ein Abbruch nach 2,9 Sekunden entspricht also in meinem Fall über'n Daumen 14k Schaden die fehlen(sehr grobes Rechenbeispiel!!! Bitte nicht auf DPS ummünzen, einfach versuchen den Sinn zu verstehen). 
Gut abzuschätzen wann durchcasten tödlich ist und wann man durchcasten kann, bringt massiv Schaden. Wer zu viele Sprüche abbricht, kriecht immer hinterher. Da ist der große Melee Vorteil, dass ein Großteil des Schadens direkt kommt, wenn man die Taste drückt(natürlich haben auch die next Swing Attacken oder Angriffe mit Castbar etc, aber so übel wie den Magier erwisch es wenige). Ein guter Zeitpunkt für Movement ist ein Pyro oder eine LB, da hat men 1,5 Sekunden um sich zu bewegen ohne Schaden zu verlieren.

3. Geschickter Einsatz der Tasten 4-x nenn ich den letzten Punkt mal. Eisblock, Unsichtbarkeit, Hervorrufung, Managems, CDs, Blinzeln, Feuerschlag, Pots, gegebenenfalls Kätekegel oder ja sogar die verdammte Eislanze. So viel Optimierungspotential. Wers schafft seine Hervorrufung in die letzte Sek vom Kampfrausch zu legen, Managems im GCD nascht und Unsichtbarkeit so einsetzt, dass er nicht unsichtbar wird, aber die Aggro trotzdem resettet, ist auf 'nem guten Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Laufphasen komplett mit Instants überbrücken, bis zuletzt stehen bleiben, durchballern und dann mit dem Eisblock den eigenen Arsch retten. USW. Tasten 4-X kann man zwischen sehr gut und sehr mau einsetzen.

4. Heroinnis sind ekelhaft als Magier. Die verhältnismäßig langsam steigende DPS-Kurve zusammen mit den kurzen Kämpfen und der meist böse Mangel an Support(Magier sind gute Buffleecher), resultiert in vergleichsweise schlechtem Schaden. Aber mal im ernst, wen kümmern ein paar hundert DPS mehr oder weniger in heros? 
Das mit der langsam steigenden Kurve ist übrigens auch bei Raidbossen mit häufigem umtargeten nervig.
_________________________________________________


Ich könnte stundenlang weiterreden, aber ich mach mal Schluss. 
Magier sind anspruchsvolle DDs mit massivem Schadenspotential, das durch die Finger des Spielers entfesselt werden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (1. September 2009)

Fast schrieb:


> Lese ich zum 100ten mal im 100ten Forum und beantworte ich zum 100ten mal:
> Ob man es glaubt oder nicht, Magier zu spielen ist nicht so leicht wie es die 3-Tasten-Rota vermuten lässt und dementsprechend ist die Diskrepanz im Schaden relativ hoch.
> 
> ...



*nachdenk* *grübel* *wunder* Ich sehe nich, dass ich irgendwo geschrieben habe, dass der Mage leicht zu spielen ist. Ich spiel selber keinen, also kann ich es nicht beurteilen. Ich hab mit dem von dir zitierten Satz nur gesagt, dass der Mage, welcher kaum Raidsupport bietet und somit eher ein "reiner DD" ist, es schwer hat, mit DDs wie Hexern, Katzen und Schurken mitzuhalten.

Übrigens hast du die Schwierigkeiten des Mages, so weit ich ihn kenne, ganz gut dargelegt.. und das sind so Gründe, warum ich nicht sonderlich gerne Caster spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tost7 (1. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Und meiner Meinung nach ist auch kein Heiler "zu schwach".
> Druide ist bei Bossen, bei denen man viel laufen muss, sehr von vorteil, außerdem kann er bei richtig hohem reinkommenden Schaden seine Gruppe nochmal mit Gelassenheit retten.
> 
> Pala ist immernoch die No. 1 im MT-Heilen, meiner Meinung nach, wobei sich da der Diszi-Priest mittlerweile auch gut aufdrängt, da er mit Sühne in kurzer Zeit richtig viel Heilung rüberbringen kann.
> ...



Im Großen und ganzen kann ich dir da zustimmen.

Paar kleinigkeiten hab ich noch:

Ein Diszi kann durchaus ein raid heiler sein. Der schildet alles, macht erneuerung und kann GdB wirken. Un das alles auch noch im laufen. Ich gut equipter diszi absorbiert/heilt mit einem Machtwort: Schild gut und gerne 10k.

Ein Holy Priest kann auch sehr gut im laufen/iin der bewegung Heilen. Das wäre CoH mit Glyphe auf 6 ziele a ca. 3-5k. GdB das mit 6-8k pro Target kritet. Die erneuerung und durch Krits gewonnene Instant Flashheals (wenn geskillt, aber das soltle jeder haben).

Und ja ein Imba gut gespielter Holy Priest(25er Equip vorrausgesetzt) kann selbst mit nem Grün equipten heiler an seiner Seite Ulduar 10er heilen.

Zum Schamie: Ich finde in im Raid extrem nice um die Meeles zu heilen. Einfach stumpf Chainheal rein und alles ist gut. das trifft dann zur not auch mal den Tank. Da hat der sich seit dem Patch auf jedenfall extrem gebessert.


----------



## Sausage (1. September 2009)

tost7 schrieb:


> Im Großen und ganzen kann ich dir da zustimmen.
> 
> Paar kleinigkeiten hab ich noch:
> 
> ...



Des mit den instant-Heilungen hab ich weiter oben irgendwo mal angesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und naja, seit dem Kolo-Patch hab ich leider gar nicht mehr gezockt, weshalb ich die Schamie-Änderung jetzt auch nich so beurteilen kann und miterlebt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Diszi kann ein guter Raidheiler sein, das stimmt, ich finde ihn in der Tankheilung jedoch effektiver. Als Raidheiler bevorzuge ich Holypriester (bzw. ein Diszi pro Raid sollte eh immer dabei sein), u.a. wegen den von dir oben angeführten Talenten + Skills. Nochdazu kann der Holypriest durch Blitzheilungen (die ja instanz seien können) die Castzeit seines Gebets d. Heilung verringern, was ihn dann beim laufen noch effektiver macht, da man so ein schnelles Gebet auch mal beim laufen durchbringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tost7 (1. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Des mit den instant-Heilungen hab ich weiter oben irgendwo mal angesprochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo genau.

Als Holy hab ich meine ~450 Haste + nen 3er Stack Glücksfall gibt das dann nen Gebet der Heilung in ~1,4 Sekunden und bam ist die geheilte Gruppe wieder voll*g*

ist schon krank eigentlich^^


----------



## Sausage (1. September 2009)

tost7 schrieb:


> Jo genau.
> 
> Als Holy hab ich meine ~450 Haste + nen 3er Stack Glücksfall gibt das dann nen Gebet der Heilung in ~1,4 Sekunden und bam ist die geheilte Gruppe wieder voll*g*
> 
> ist schon krank eigentlich^^



Naja, des war bei irgendeinem der vielen Livestreams, für die auf buffed geworben wird, bei dem man gut sah, wie starkt Holypriester sind. Im 10er XT hardmode bei Erdbeben + Lichtbombe den Raid durch Gebet und Kreis d. Heilung mal locker flockig fast instant vollheilen is schon heftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sausage (1. September 2009)

Aaah.. hier wars:
http://code.google.com/p/simulationcraft/wiki/SampleOutputT8
daran sieht man relativ gut, dass der Mage doch einen ziemlich schweren Stand hat für einen "reinen DD" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natti (1. September 2009)

Hallo,

ich spiele einen deff Krieger und muss sagen das das Tanken von Gruppen um einiges leichter geworden ist und ich kein Problem dabei habe
man gibt einfach einem DD Wachsamkeit was die sache um einiges leichter macht.
Kann auch nicht sagen ob das mit den anderen leichter ist zu tanken oder nicht da ich nie eine andere Klasse zum Tanken gespielt habe.
Es ist klar man muss schon seine Klasse spielen können da gibt es immer gute oder schlechte dabei würde aber nicht behaupten das nur 1 von 100
Deff Tanks gut Tanken kann dafür kenne ich zuviele gute Krieger.

Bei und im Raid gibt es keinen festen MT was ich auch gut finde da jede Tank Klasse seine Vor- und Nachteile hat. Es gibt halt Bosse wo eine Tank
Klasse besser geeignet ist als die anderen so ist das nun mal. Ich finde es gut das es jetzt mehr Tank Klassen gibt da man nicht dauernt angeschrieben
wird ob man lust hat zu Tanken in einer Instanz. 

Fazit

Ich würde nicht behaupten die eine Klasse wäre zum Tanken besser geeignet oder insgesamt besser als eine andere man muss sie halt nur spielen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pusillin (1. September 2009)

Also, zum Krieger muss ich sagen dass er doch recht gerne gesehen wird, sie haben viel HP, Halten viel aus und können blocken (und die Rufe)
Dk's sind besser im Aggro halten bei Gruppen, haben ihr Horn, und generell andere Spielweisen.
Ich finde nicht dass der Krieger verdrängt wurde.

Beim Priester stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, verfolge das schon seit anfang bc.

Magier sehe ich weiterhin gerne, sie haben hohes Schadenspotenzial, Int-Buff, Wasser, Port, 3% Krit Buff, 
Massig Flächenschaden... wenn das mal keine guten Argumente sind, einen Magier mitzunehmen.


P.S.: Du solltest noch sagen worauf du das beziehst, normale Instanzen oder 10er/25er Raids.


----------



## Midwinterblo (1. September 2009)




----------



## Midwinterblo (1. September 2009)

Natti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele einen deff Krieger und muss sagen das das Tanken von Gruppen um einiges leichter geworden ist und ich kein Problem dabei habe
> man gibt einfach einem DD Wachsamkeit was die sache um einiges leichter macht.
> ...



wahre worte !!!

gibt ja nicht umsonst 4 verschiedene tankklassen ^^
wobei mir krieger immer noch am liebsten ist *g* *hust*


----------



## Sausage (1. September 2009)

Midwinterblo schrieb:


> wahre worte !!!
> 
> gibt ja nicht umsonst 4 verschiedene tankklassen ^^
> wobei mir krieger immer noch am liebsten ist *g* *hust*



Ich denke jeder hat seine "Lieblingstankklasse". Meine ist der Druide(zumindest in 5er-Inis). 5% crit! *lechz*
Ansonsten hat eh jede seine Vorteile, obs viel HP, viel Avoid oder viele Cooldowns sind.


----------



## DoubleJ (1. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Ich denke jeder hat seine "Lieblingstankklasse". Meine ist der Druide(zumindest in 5er-Inis). 5% crit! *lechz*



Ich muss mich mal outen, aber waren das nicht Eulen die 5% crit geben? Wie gesagt, anscheinend hab ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen, aber die Bären geben soweit ich weiß keine 5% Crit. Lasse mich in dieser Hinsicht aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Sausage (1. September 2009)

DoubleJ schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal outen, aber waren das nicht Eulen die 5% crit geben? Wie gesagt, anscheinend hab ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen, aber die Bären geben soweit ich weiß keine 5% Crit. Lasse mich in dieser Hinsicht aber gerne eines besseren belehren.


Bären = 5% Meleecrit, Eulen = 5% Castercrit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xsynasto (1. September 2009)

Also zum Priester bzw. bei allen Heilerklassen finde ich, dass es egal ist wer was wie gut kann. Auch überflüssig finde ich die Frage nach spellpower bei Heilern, denn das wichtigste ist, dass alles am leben bleibt. Von daher finde ich, dass alle Heilerklassen gleichgut sind.


----------



## Sausage (1. September 2009)

xsynasto schrieb:


> Also zum Priester bzw. bei allen Heilerklassen finde ich, dass es egal ist wer was wie gut kann. Auch überflüssig finde ich die Frage nach spellpower bei Heilern, denn das wichtigste ist, dass alles am leben bleibt. Von daher finde ich, dass alle Heilerklassen gleichgut sind.



Equipfragen bei Heilern sind zu 50% witzlos. Als ich zum ersten Mal mit meinem Schami im Raid geheilt habe (zuvor immer Schurke), hab ich sofort gesehen, dass du als Heiler durch Skill mehr reißen kannst, als als DD.. deutlich mehr. Und du kannst auch mit crap-equip super-equippte Heiler abziehen, was als DD schwer wird.


----------



## Fast Jack (1. September 2009)

Sausage schrieb:


> Aaah.. hier wars:
> http://code.google.com/p/simulationcraft/wiki/SampleOutputT8
> daran sieht man relativ gut, dass der Mage doch einen ziemlich schweren Stand hat für einen "reinen DD"
> 
> ...



Ja du hast recht, die Beschwerde aller Magier, dass sie zu wenig Schaden machen, läuft seit bald 6 Jahren, vom Classdesign verarscht zu werden sind Magier gewöhnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber so schlimm wie viele heulen ist es halt auch längst nicht. Mit gutem Spiel und gutem Equip ist man als Magier ein sehr(sehr) ordentlicher DD und muss sich nicht schämen. 
Außerdem hofft die gesamte Magiercommunity darauf, dass unsere EXTREM gute Equipskalierung(beste ingame(beste Haste, beste Zaubermacht)) nicht zu tode generft wird, sobald sie sich im Highend-Contend irgendwann mal in Form von "Mage No.1 DD" durchsetzt.


----------



## Willer (2. September 2009)

> ABER: Wer seine Klasse mit anderen Heilerklassen vergleicht, ist sowieso selber schuld. Vergleicht euch mit anderen Spielern eurer Klasse, da seht ihr wirklich, wo ihr euch noch, bzw. ob ihr euch noch verbessern könnt. Sich mit anderen Klassen vergleichen, ist nie von Vorteil, da manche Klassen bei bestimmten Bossen einen schlechteren oder besseren Stand haben.



/sign

so kann das stehn bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gut die erste zeit hab ich mich auch aufgeregt als auf einmal der drui oben stand (und nicht wie gewohnt ein priester) aber solls hab mich damit abgefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Sausage (2. September 2009)

Willer schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> so kann das stehn bleiben
> 
> ...



Hui, ein ATler *wink*

Zum Thema: Naja, ist logisch, am Anfang ist man immer etwas verwundert oder regt sich auch auf, aber man kann eh nichts dran ändern, daher ist es sinnlos, sich länger drüber aufzuregen: Man muss immer das beste aus der momentanen Klassensituation machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> *Der Krieger seit Integration des Todesritters*
> 
> Wo der Krieger in der Vergangenheit -der Tank- schlechthin war und auch als DD'ler von keinem belächelt wurde, hat sich diese Eigenschaft irgendwie verflüchtigt.
> Wir finden, dass der Krieger seit WotLk seinen fixen Standpunkt verloren hat.
> ...


Definitiv: Nein.
1. Was hat "Gut sein" mit "Movement" zu tun? wtf?
2. Krieger hauen atm (seit 3.2) die höchste SingletargetAggro raus.
Dazu nehmen sie aus meiner Sicht (Discpriest) den besten Schaden, zusammen mit Druiden. Ist am besten gegenzuheilen. Dannach kommen Palas, und zuletzt DKs, die hasse ich zu heilen.
3. Ein guter Furywarri >>>> Dk was Schaden angeht. Dk ist inzwischen sowas von balanced was PvE DMG angeht, und PvPmäßig Imo auch. Btw ist auch im PvP der Krieger stärker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Belphega schrieb:


> *Der Priester seit Integration des Bäumchens/Strongpalas*
> 
> Der Priester, wer schon vom Namen her mit Heilung in Verbindung gebracht wird - hat im Laufe der Zeit ebenfalls Narben abbekommen. Wo Druiden mittlerweile die Supporter und Gruppenheiler schlechthin sind und Paladine Healcrits jenseits allen Vorstellungen haben, kann ein Priester zwar richtig toll heilen - hat aber von den Möglichkeiten her deutlich weniger zu bieten als andere Healklassen.
> 
> ...


Aus der Sicht meines Healpriests:
Auch fettes Nein.
Gerade als DiszPriest hat man etwas, was die anderen Heiler nicht haben - Enormen DMGabsorb.
7k instant absorb MW:S, bis zu (ka wie viel genau) 11k stackbaren DMGabsorb durch Critheals. 7k absorb ohne CD - das ist sowas von mächtig bei AoEbossen.
Schönes Beispiel ist zbs letzter Boss PdC hero.
War als 50/50 Blau/Epischer (ilvl 200) Discpriest np. Wo alle anderen rumheulen das der Gruppenschaden zu hoch ist, Schilde ich ein grpmitglied, und haue dannach mit ~35-40% haste nen AoEHeal hinterher - Schild nächstergrpmember, nochmal hasteAoEHeal - wiederhohlen bis Boss down ist.
Manaprobleme hatte ich auch mit billigem Gear schon nichtmehr.
Tankheal ist richtig stark.
Ausserdem gebe ich einem Caster nette 20% haste, und dem Tank ein 2. Schildwall in Form von PainSuppression. Und meine Penance heilt bei 3er Crit 17k in 1.5sec + 5k Absorbschild.

Ausserdem gibt es keine "selbst die Hybridenheiler heilen richtig gut" mehr - jede der 4 Heilklassen soll gleichstark sein, was das heilen angeht - keine stärkste Healklasse...


Belphega schrieb:


> *Der Magier in der Gegenwart*
> 
> Seit Anbeginn der Zeit war der Magier wohl die Dmg-Klasse schlechthin.
> Diese ist er immer noch - wird aber mit gleichwertigem Equipment meist schon nach kürzester Zeit von anderen Dmg-Dealeren eingeholt. Seit CC keine Verwendung mehr findet, sind Magier zwar für Portale, Futter und AoE nachwievor brauchbar - aber in einem Raid nicht wirklich notwendig.
> ...


Magier war noch nie die "Dmg-Klasse schlechthin."
Das ist laut offizieller Blizzaussage der Schurke. (Das stimmt allerdings auch nicht :>)
Schon in MC, BWL, AQ, Naxx60er Zeiten etc haben Furywarris die maxDPS rausgehohlt - wenn auch mit krassen abgestimmten Support 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In BC waren die Magier die "low"DDs (vorallem gegen Sunwellgear hin) - low in Form von "weniger Schaden als WL/Hunter/Enhancer". Trotzdem ein DD, nicht wie der Shadowpriest damals btw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aktuell sind Magier wieder richtige DDs - ein Freund spielt einen T8.5mage in einer erfolgreichen Gilde - 7-8k DPS sind da bei Bossen ohne viel Movement standart.


----------



## Belphega (2. September 2009)

Zez schrieb:


> 1. Was hat "Gut sein" mit "Movement" zu tun? wtf?
> 2. Krieger hauen atm (seit 3.2) die höchste SingletargetAggro raus.
> Dazu nehmen sie aus meiner Sicht (Discpriest) den besten Schaden, zusammen mit Druiden. Ist am besten gegenzuheilen. Dannach kommen Palas, und zuletzt DKs, die hasse ich zu heilen.



Aussage 1 liest du dir bitte nochmal durch. Dann muss ich sie nicht beantworten.
Aussage 2 hatten wir bereits. Trotz allem ist bis auf ein paar Bossmobs nix mehr in WoW "Singletarget". Lies dir ein paar Seiten des Threads durch (:





> Gerade als DiszPriest hat man etwas, was die anderen Heiler nicht haben - Enormen DMGabsorb.
> 7k instant absorb MW:S, bis zu (ka wie viel genau) 11k stackbaren DMGabsorb durch Critheals. 7k absorb ohne CD - das ist sowas von mächtig bei AoEbossen.



Hatten wir auch schon.
Der Diszi is kein Healer, sondern ein Mega supporter.
Er kann Schaden vermeiden, aber im Gegensatz zu andren Healklassen nicht wegheilen.



> Beispiel PdC hc: War als 50/50 Blau/Epischer (ilvl 200) Discpriest np. Wo alle anderen rumheulen das der Gruppenschaden zu hoch ist, Schilde ich ein grpmitglied, und haue dannach mit ~35-40% haste nen AoEHeal hinterher - Schild nächstergrpmember, nochmal hasteAoEHeal - wiederhohlen bis Boss down ist



... keine Klasse tut sich da mim Heal schwer außer ein Healpala.
Und wenn ich nen Druiden oder nen Priester seh bei dem da jemand verreckt, liegts entweder daran dass die DD's es nicht gepeilt haben von den Zombies weg zu gehn -> oder weil der Healer zu blöd zum healen war (: Viel mehr als GdH spamen hast du da nicht zutun. Zwischenzeitlich Gelassenheit/Blitzheilung auf njemanden.




> Magier war noch nie die "Dmg-Klasse schlechthin."
> Das ist laut offizieller Blizzaussage der Schurke.´



Vllt seit RoflK, aber der Magier wurde von Blizzard seit Anbeginn der Zeit zusammen mit dem Hexenmeister auf die DD-Spietze gestellt.


----------



## mens90 (2. September 2009)

ich hab keine lust, alles zu lesen^^ ich hab selber n priester als main, holy is ohne 25er raid buff zu schnell oom, die eigentliche pvp-skillung diszi macht ohne reggen mal eben ne hero  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für pdc is der diszi schon supa, krankheiten disspellen, schatten-ressi 130, schilde gg random dmg, usw..
shadow-priester machen gut dps, wenn man sie halbwegs spielen kann. priester lvln is aber nachwie vor total nervig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pala-mt-heal ftw, grad bei bären, die viel life haben, aber durch "nur" leder-rüstung auch viel reinbekommen...
thema crossheal: beschissen is geprahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"krieger sind als tanks schwerer zu spielen" /sign

"dudus könnten mit gutem eq alles" GENAU, schweinerei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




<=> ich freue mich auf den gnom-priester 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mehr int, regg hat man als diszi genug^^ <=>





> 7k instant absorb MW:S



wers glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann müsstest du (7k*0.85)-2,5k= 3,45k ZM haben, das ist doch bisschen viel (eingerechnet ist hier ein 3/3 verbessertes MW:S im diszi)

ps: mages und hexer machen immer noch genug dmg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoubleJ (2. September 2009)

mens90 schrieb:


> wers glaubt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Irgendwas ist an deiner Rechnung falsch. Ich hab ca 2500 zm mit IF + ZM Flask und MW:S absorbiert bei mir 7,5k schaden^^ (laut recount absorb und skada und parrot)

Edit1: Meine Glyphenheilung (20% des absorbieten Wertes) bei MW:S wird mir mit 1500 (Kampflog) ausgegeben. 1500 * 100 / 20 = 7500

Edit2: Die Daten beziehen sich nicht auf ZM + IF + Flask of the North, sondern auf ZM + IF + ZM Flask


----------



## Durasary (2. September 2009)

also das priester nicht mehr ganz so gute heiler sein sollen kann ich nicht bestätigen...war gerade mit ner freundin zusammen ulduar 25er sie ist priesterin und holy geskillt und hatte von allen heilern das schlechteste equip...sie war der einzige priester und healmeter auf platz 1 und das mit einigem vorsprung....


----------



## Toamar (2. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> kann ein Priester zwar richtig toll heilen - hat aber von den Möglichkeiten her deutlich weniger zu bieten als andere Healklassen.



Also der Priester hat ja wohl die meisten Heilzauber und fähigkeiten Schaden zu negieren.
Wer schreibt der Priester hat nicht so viele Möglichkeiten, kennt meiner Meinung nach die Klasse nicht.


----------



## VHRobi (2. September 2009)

Ich spiele seit viele viele lange Zeit, Heildudu aber meine Priesterin fand ich schon seit BC immer besser und noch nie konnte sich einer über sie beschweren.
Sogar unterequippte miserable Tanks mit zuwenig Life, heile ich mit der Priesterin 10x besser als mit dem Druide.
Warum mache ich sie nicht zum Main? das kommt noch, gaaanz langsam Mann!

Wenn mal ein DD beim Facerollen auf der Tastatür aus versehen dem Tank den Mob abspottet, kann er froh sein die Priesterin in der Gruppe zu haben.
Ja so mit Randoms die 700dps fahren und trotzdem in der Aggro über dem Tank sind....
"Würdest du bitte das abspotten lassen?".. "was ist das? sorry spiele erst seit 2wochem WoW"..  (Werbt einen Freund FtW -.-)
Der Dudu heilt wie ein bekloppter dagegen, während die Diszi Priesterin ganz langsam Mann, ne bubble verteilt, schmerzunterdrückung, eine rauchen geht und dann eine Blitzheilung wirkt.

Auch ich konnte mich nie über die Priesterin beklagen.. die ist doch Imba! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Toamar
/sign ^^


----------



## Piposus (2. September 2009)

@TE: Du hast in allen Punkten recht (genau diese 3 Klassen spiele ich).

Holypriester: In vielen Hardmodes ist das Bäumchen aufgrund seiner Hots (das Bäumchen stört es nicht, wenn es ständig in Bewegung ist) vorteilhaft. Und das Bäumchen kann infight alle 20 Minuten jemanden zurück ins Leben holen.

Krieger: Habe bewusst Krieger gewählt, weil ich nicht "facerollen" wollte. Ich behaupte mal, dass ich ganz gut tanken kann. Andere Klassen habens leichter, aber dafür weiss ich, dass sie theoretisch ohne Hände spielen können.

Magier: Geht wieder los wie gegen Ende BC, mehr gibts nicht zu sagen. Arkan scheint jedoch Potential für 3.22 zu haben (toll, spielen wir alle einfach wieder Arkan - was solls), wenns so bleibt. Was ich aber nicht glaube, denn der letzte Buff (HS Procc durch LB Ticks) hielt nichtmal 24 Stunden, bevor er (vorerst ohne) offizielle Meldung plötzlich einfach wieder weg war.


----------



## Quintusrex (2. September 2009)

Was den Mage angeht, der hat die gleichen Probleme wie andere reine DD Klassen auch.

Seitdem es die Dualskillung gibt, wird in den Raids schonmal zu Gunsten von Hybriden auf reine  DDs verzichtet. Zumal der Schadensoutput bei dem Hybridklassen meistens nicht viel schlechter als bei reinen DDs ist.

mal platt gesagt, der Mage kann noch so viel Schaden machen, wenn aber beim Boxx XY ein zusätzlicher Heiler gebraucht wird, darf halt der dualgespecte Eleschami, der mittlerweile auch sheepen kann, mit. 

Viele der reinen DD'ler dürfte das schonmal passiert sein und es wird sich vermutlich noch verschlimmern.


----------



## Markw (2. September 2009)

Quintusrex schrieb:


> Was den Mage angeht, der hat die gleichen Probleme wie andere reine DD Klassen auch.
> 
> Seitdem es die Dualskillung gibt, wird in den Raids schonmal zu Gunsten von Hybriden auf reine  DDs verzichtet. Zumal der Schadensoutput bei dem Hybridklassen meistens nicht viel schlechter als bei reinen DDs ist.
> 
> ...



Und genau liegt das Problem, jede Klasse bekommt noch so viele Spells in alle Richtungen, dass die reinen DPS Klassen einfach untergehen. Habe einen Paladin angefangen und bin derzeit level 64, wie der rockt ist einfach unfassbar!
Wer braucht eigentlich wirklich noch einen Schurken, Mage oder Wl?

Stimmt, es gibt ein paar Buffs und Essen.....


Ich spiele selbst einen Schurken und wie es sich entwickelt, ist es eigentlich nur mehr traurig.
Shami -> stoßt dich ab
Jäger -> springt weg
Mage -> silenced dich (wth?)
Pala -> no comment!

Und was bleibt dem Schurken? Seit Release hat man an den Giften nicht großartig etwas verändert - der Rogue lebt ja nur davon.....
Es gibt 1 vernünftige Skillung, der Rest ist Schwachsinn und wenn der Gegner einmal auf Distanz ist, dann bete zu Gott, er verfehlt mindestens 1 Schuß.


Das soll kein Geweine sein und ich hoffe es kommen keine sinnlosen Posts darauf wie überaus blödsinnig ich argumentiere und den Rogue als Pfeife hinstelle.


----------



## Zez (2. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aussage 1 liest du dir bitte nochmal durch. Dann muss ich sie nicht beantworten.
> Aussage 2 hatten wir bereits. Trotz allem ist bis auf ein paar Bossmobs nix mehr in WoW "Singletarget". Lies dir ein paar Seiten des Threads durch (:
> *Aussage 1: 3mal Durchgelesen und immer noch nicht verstanden - evt  verwechselst du Movement mit Skill, wenn ja, Fail, wenn nein, erklär mir es bitte.*
> Hatten wir auch schon.
> ...


----------



## Khaosgöttin (2. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Der Diszi is kein Healer, sondern ein Mega supporter.
> Er kann Schaden vermeiden, aber im Gegensatz zu andren Healklassen nicht wegheilen.



Oh Mann... langsam hab ich wirklich das Gefühl dass nur so maximal 50% dessen was wir hier sagen überhaupt bei dir ankommt... klar ist die Stärke des Disziplin-Priesters die Schadensabsorption, zumal er halt der einzige Heiler ist der das in dem Maß kann, aber die Aussage dass er Schaden nicht wegheilen kann ist doch mal einfach grober Unfug... 
Wenn die Aussagen die du hier in dem Thread von dir gibst so stimmen würden wären ne Menge Sachen, die ich seit WotLk mit meinem Diszi so anstelle nicht mal annähernd möglich gewesen... Und so Sachen wie PdK mit 2 Diszis wohl auch nicht.
Bitte bitte demnächst erst denken, dann posten, und dabei wenns geht ein bißchen weniger polemisch sein. Danke.


----------



## Belphega (2. September 2009)

Khaosgöttin, das mit dem denken-posten solltest du an dich selber richten.
Kannst du hier bitte in nem normalen Ton posten? Ich poste hier sachlich meine Meinung.
Hast du eine andere, dann argumentiere.

Aber deine Flames, welche dazu noch vollkommen schlecht sind, nerven einfach auf Dauer.
Spar dir solche Kommentare und trag dazu bei dass hier richtig diskutiert wird.
Ansonsten halt dich einfach fern. Damit sparst du dir die Zeit vom Posten und ich mir die Zeit vom Lesen.


----------



## bababuss (2. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ein Krieger erfordert massig Wissen über die eigene Klasse. Dass manchen Klassen die Bezeichnung "Faceroll"-Klasse nachgeworfen wird, kommt nicht von irgendwo her. Lediglicher einer von 100 Kriegern beherrscht seine Klasse wirklich gut.
> 
> *Fazit: Krieger können gut sein - erfordern aber deutlich mehr Movement.*



Ab da habe ich aufgehört zu lesen.
Ich spiel' selber 'nen Krieger, raide Ulduar( clear) und muss sagen, diese Klasse ist eine der einfachsten, wenn nicht DIE einfachste, Klasse, die es gibt.
Ich bin immer oben im Schaden, ohne dass ich mich anstrengen muss.
Ich versteh' nicht, wie man immer behauptet, dass man Können usw. für den Krieger benötigt.


----------



## Khaosgöttin (2. September 2009)

Ich glaube ich bin hier einer der ca. drei Leute die überhaupt in einem sachlichen Ton zu dem Thema "Diszi" argumentieren und nicht einfach Sachen aus der Luft greifen, die nichtmals eigener Erfahrung entspringen. Desweiteren habe ich - im Gegensatz zu dir gerade - in keiner Weise geflamet, ich habe nur meine Verzweiflung darüber ausgedrückt dass du in keiner Weise etwas vom Diszi zu wissen scheinst, dabei aber festgesetzte Überzeugungen kundtust, die so einfach falsch sind und in diesem Thread schon mehrfach widerlegt wurden. Von daher auch mein Vorwurf dass du vor dem Posten das Geschriebene nochmals überdenken solltest. Ich bin in keiner Weise ausfällig geworden oder habe dich unsachlich angegriffen.

Und mit so Kommentaren wie deinem letzten gerade trägst du - als TE, wohlgemerkt - beim besten Willen nicht dazu bei dass hier eine sachliche Diskussion stattfindet. Finds schade dass gerade du jetzt ausfällig wirst, wo deine Meinung schon mehrfach widerlegt wurde. Schon schlimm, wenn andere Recht haben, was?


----------



## Freakypriest (2. September 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Hatten wir auch schon.
> Der Diszi is kein Healer, sondern ein Mega supporter.
> Er kann Schaden vermeiden, aber im Gegensatz zu andren Healklassen nicht wegheilen.




sorry Fail !

Wie kann man solange auf der meinung sitzen bleiben. Ein Dizi ist heiler Punkt. Was denn sonst Tank? DD?
Die mechanik ist anders aber es bleibt ein heiler.


----------

